# Rush Limbaugh



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2021)

They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Friscus (Feb 17, 2021)

I guess his wife just said on the radio Rush has passed.

I was usually 50/50 on a lot of his stances.  However, I'm sure it's a happy day in leftist circles, a day of celebration.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow.
We knew this was coming. RIP.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Thank you for being classy. Unlike a few others


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2021)

I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



Go ahead and celebrate, Rush changed the entire face of broadcasting, and there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



What a sad excuse you are.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.


Lost my father and grandfather to lung cancer. Both died at 68.  It is not a good way to leave


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 17, 2021)

Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Mega Dittos to the Man behind the Golden EIB Microphone! RIP Mr. Rush Limbaugh. You will be greatly missed by many!


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok with me.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2021)

Very sad.  A true icon.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 17, 2021)

End of an era for sure - Hated the dude, but hope he RIP. 








						Conservative talk show host Rush Limbaugh   dies at 70
					

Conservative talk show radio host and Republican party icon Rush Limbaugh has died. He was 70 years old.




					kdvr.com


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


T's & P's to those who cared for him.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.


Nothing wrong with stirring up anger over people who hate America and Western Civilization so much they want to destroy it.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.



He only stirred up hate and anger from hateful angry leftists because he exposed their hypocrisy on a daily basis.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

I have listened to him when he was working for WABC in NYC (in the early 1990's. He was a great and soft-spoken man! He will be greatly missed by many who have been with him through the year. 
Whether you hated him or liked him, he will be missed. 

Mega Dittos!


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Rush Limbaugh passed away



about time

this bitch was as responsible for the strife in this country as anyone


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.



My Mom died of lung cancer 6 months ago.  Yes, it is a bad way to lose someone.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 17, 2021)

Sadly the hate will start shortly.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sad to say.


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


Thats exactly what that fat mouthed POS did and you wingers followed suit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.


----------



## DukeU (Feb 17, 2021)

R.I.P

A legend and pioneer in his field, he will be missed.


----------



## j-mac (Feb 17, 2021)

Damn, RIP


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2021)

*Tears for Rush and his loved ones. My family knew Rush and his family well as it is from them we bought our first dog. *

*Rush was a mighty force who loved his country and had his finger on the pulse of all things political and millions loved and listened to his daily radio broadcast. 

I'm so happy Rush made it through to hear of President Trumps' acquittal. He deserved that Medal of Freedom the highest office in the land bestowed upon him. *

*What a sad time but I am relieved he is out of pain and will always remain in the hearts and memory of those who loved him for his unabashed service to America in the form of enlightening them on current events many days a week and for just being a pal. RIP dearest Rush.  *












​


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush ushered in a era of common sense as mainstream media departed from truth. Constantly exposing hypocrisy and country club elites and their agenda for what it was. Sad day for truth in broadcasting. RIP you will be missed!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 17, 2021)

Unfortunate...though not a surprise.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


He was told for decades that smoking would kill him. But science and medical advice is for Liberals.


----------



## Street Juice (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush was funny, fair, and represented a better America. My only quibble was he never identified the nation-killer that the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act was, ignored immigration for far too long, and never held (((those responsible for it))) responsible for it. But he opened my eyes on many topics in my yute.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 17, 2021)

Incredibly influential.

Father of the Alternate Universe.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow.....may you find your peace in Heaven Rush......

I started listening to Rush back when I was a democrat.....wanted to hear what the Right Wingers were saying.....and I was told Rush was obnoxious and lied....

I am waiting still for him to be obnoxious and lying.....the only thing I found was the way the democrat party members in the media lied or didn't cover stories that hurt democrats......He and David Horowitz started my path to the truth.......

God rest your soul Rush.........and peace to your family.....a truly, truly sad day...


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.


Good riddance to the CIGAR smoking POS!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You truly are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Thank goD.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...



Your mother must be so proud to have produced you.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...




Yes.....telling the truth about left wingers and democrats.......when people are just supposed to shut up and obey really does create hate and anger....from left wing assholes...


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>


low life


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.
> ...


Aww more whining from the loonies.....


----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2021)

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did you ever listen to a full show?  All he usually did was play clips of Democrats, he used their own words to destroy them.  Added in with a little comedy of course, not that you bitter people have a sense of humor.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sadly the hate will start shortly.


*Which is when I log out,*


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.


He's the cause of half the country's problems.  Fuck him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Not often you see someone holding the weapon they used to kill themself.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 17, 2021)

Hate it, he was a true American.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Too bad he didn't do something better with his talent and influence. RIP Rush, you will be missed, but most wil enjoy the silence.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

AquaAthena said:


> Rush was a mighty force who loved his country


He was a worthless lying scum POS who bragged about being responsible for turning Americans against their fellow Americans in his quest to destroy America from within.
Only America hating scum love child molester Russia Limpboy
March 22, 2010
RUSH:    I'll tell you,* I'm going to be very honest. I largely blame myself for this.  *I do, I'll tell you why I think *I'm responsible for this, this partisan divide.  It's a good thing, *don't misunderstand, but* I'm responsible for it*


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.


Dividing America? your going to run with that, really! Or simply voicing an alternative view point based on facts not scripted narratives from the wealthy ruling class?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

"I think cigars are just a tremendous addition to the enjoyment of life'' - Limbaugh

This is from a POSITIVE article!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_The day had begun about 12 hours earlier as Limbaugh lifted his 43-year-old, 270-pound body _

Rush's Judgment | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 17, 2021)

Gosh I used to listen to him every day. He quit smoking and it still killed him. God bless him. Rush is the sole source of more liberal butt hurt than any other single person in the modern era.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>


I know.  I would feel the same way if shitstain barack obama died.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him


I doubt it. Stein is like fingernails dragged across a chalkboard


----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.


Dividing America is what the MSM does, and you gobble it up.

He spent his life exposing what liars the MSM are, and was hated by the left for it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not exactly crying.










						Conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh has died at age 70
					

The Presidential Medal of Freedom honoree outraged critics with his long history of sexist, homophobic and racist remarks.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...



His impact on the left will never die.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> I have listened to him when he was working for WABC in NYC (in the early 1990's. He was a great and soft-spoken man! He will be greatly missed by many who have been with him through the year.
> Whether you hated him or liked him, he will be missed.
> 
> Mega Dittos!


I used to listen to him then too.  He didn’t take himself that seriously and said many things tongue in cheek. Rush was funny and would push your buttons. 

Then, listeners started to take him seriously and he became a conservative demagogue.....he became nasty

I still liked him better than many of the conservative pundits who  copied him. 

He had a good run


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was a mighty force who loved his country
> ...


Waah waah waah as for worthless lying scum go look in your full length mirror.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



This is what the rest of us will do when you die kid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

His sad legacy will be that of someone devoted to propagating fear, ignorance, racism, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2021)

Filling his shoes will be a monumental task.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush will live on in the hearts of America's youth for years to come. 









						Adventures of Rush Revere - Rush H. Limbaugh III
					

It’s ME, LIBERTY! The amazingly FUN and extraordinary time-traveling horse! I’m SOOOOO happy you landed on MY page! Oops – I mean OUR page! My friends, Rush Revere and the time-traveling crew of Manchester Middle School students, CAN’T WAIT to share our adventures through history with you. We...




					rushrevere.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Saying that Michael J. Fox fakes his Parkinson's and also calling women sluts if they took free birth control.  Tsk tsk


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him



I hear there is an ex-President with a cult following and time on his hands..


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I used to listen to him then too. He didn’t take himself that seriously and said many things tongue in cheek. Rush was funny and would push your buttons.


Well, that makes you a Rush baby. Lol
But yes, he didn't take himself seriously, because I think at the time, he was a dj or something at the time. Or maybe, he didn't go National until later. I can't remember which one.

Mega Dittos!


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.


Or as the homosexual child molester America hating POS would like to say, Russia Limpboi has "assumed room temperature!"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush was one of those conservative influencers who created a constituency that made the election of a Donald Trump possible


----------



## initforme (Feb 17, 2021)

He is with the Lord in everlasting peace.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> I'm not exactly crying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.



Again, go ahead and celebrate all you like. He's had his impact, and you cannot do anything about it. He spawned dozens of new talent that will continue his legacy.
All's you are doing here is showing us what a little classless man you are. Classless girlyman of course.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


he stirred up shit and so did the lefty pieces of shit with their radio and tv  bullshit...


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2021)

I hardly ever listened to Rush Limbaugh. He did make some very valid, honest points - which made the Left angry as the truth does on this board from time to time, but I found I had to dig through too much arrogance, pomposity, and - at times - crap to get to those points. 

That being said, I hope Rush was a Christian, I hope he accepted Jesus as his savior, I pray for jhim and his family, I hope he does RIP, and I pray hatred for the man will not dominate this thread and that everyone is able to stay classy about the passing of this man, political opinion aside for once.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> He only stirred up hate and anger from hateful angry leftists because he exposed their hypocrisy on a daily basis.


No one on Earth was more hypocritical that Russia LimpBoi.
See my sig.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Rush will live on in the hearts of America's youth for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, that aint happenin', today's youth know what Rush was all about, and they want nothing to do with it. Rush's influence dies with his middle aged and older audience.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not exactly crying.
> ...



Wow.
Glad to see however we are seeing what you people are really like.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


No, the leftist loon are. 100%

Bye dirtbag


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Great American Patriot and hero.

God bless him.

America losing Rush is like Robert E. Lee losing Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

norwegen said:


> Filling his shoes will be a monumental task.



Trump is not doing anything


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



bye princess!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Saying that Michael J. Fox fakes his Parkinson's and also calling women sluts if they took free birth control.  Tsk tsk


Fox was embellishing his shakes just a tad and got called out on it so what?


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

Staidhup said:


> Rush ushered in a era of common sense as mainstream media departed from truth. Constantly exposing hypocrisy and country club elites and their agenda for what it was.


By habitually lying!
He brags that his "talent" for lying was "on loan from Gawwwwwd-da."


----------



## The Breeze (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>




What a small ugly man you are.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 17, 2021)

I enjoyed listening to him from time to time.  I wonder who will get to inherit his radio time slot.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Rush will live on in the hearts of America's youth for years to come.
> ...


Right, its all participation trophies and confusion over being a boy or a girl now.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Rush will live on in the hearts of America's youth for years to come.
> ...


You have no idea how many young people support President Trump, and therefore Rush.

Adding you to my ignore list. You have no opinion worth hearing


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


The world is better without him unfortunately.


----------



## jillian (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Bye


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Nobody deserved the  Presidential Medal Of Freedom more than Rush.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


Well its better without you too, yet here you still are....unfortunately.


----------



## jillian (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


No accounting for a lack of education and intellect


----------



## jackflash (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


At least he got to live life on earth to the fullest. RIP.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Only wackos listened to him.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


Just fuck off and die you lowly piss ant


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Evidently that is true, you listened to him quite a bit it seems right looney


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
And Rush deserved every minute of it.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

jackflash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


Just read he was worth $500 million, yet chose to work until the end


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Never really cared for him but sorry to see anyone go like that.

You leftists posts are just sad.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Flash said:


> Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.



The Founders weren't bloated, drug-addicted (Oxy, or did you forget?) gasbags full of vile, hate and prejudice.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> And Rush deserved every minute of it.


I hear burning in hell is a lot worse.  Karma will eventually catch up with you. Bye dirtbag


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> And Rush deserved every minute of it.


Longtime smokers assume that risk....only an idiot would say he deserved the agony...which is why you said it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Never really cared for him but sorry to see anyone go like that.
> 
> You leftists posts are just sad.



Righties are such hypocrites.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 17, 2021)

At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> And Rush deserved every minute of it.



Oh good lord. You people are simply sick and twisted. I truly feel sorry for you.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rush was one of those conservative influencers who created a constituency that made the election of a Donald Trump possible



It was the Globalist minded Democrat/Republican parties that made Trump possible.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > He only stirred up hate and anger from hateful angry leftists because he exposed their hypocrisy on a daily basis.
> ...


except many of the talking heads on the left side.....they are pretty much all the same type of people....


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> ...



No such thing as karma.  Look, Donald is still a free man.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.
> ...


Hmmmm I bet you are wrong on at least a couple of your moronic points.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.



Wow.
This is truly enlightening. We have some sickos on this board.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Did you ever listen to a full show? All he usually did was play clips of Democrats, *he used their own words to destroy them*.


Obviously YOU never did, He ALWAYS changed their words because he couldn't "destroy" them any other way.

October 21, 2008
RUSH:   *He didn't say it in those words*, but that's exactly what he meant.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Never really cared for him but sorry to see anyone go like that.
> ...


Lefties hate America and are also hypocrites


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.


You will find out soon enough


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Feb 17, 2021)

You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.

Devil knows talent when he sees it. Y’all Trumpies are invited. 

Bwaahahahaaa


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.
> ...


I'm following Twitters example. Some people's thoughts arent worth hearing


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> "I think cigars are just a tremendous addition to the enjoyment of life'' - Limbaugh
> 
> This is from a POSITIVE article!
> 
> ...


I'd just like to point out here. .

. . . it isn't the length of life you have, but the quality of life that you live that matters.

Most of my liberal friends are on some sort of anti-anxiety drug, or anti-depressant.

Most of my moderate or conservative friends, know how to indulge in moderate vices and live life to the fullest, they have no anxiety or depression issues.

It matters not what kills you in the end, but it only matters that you live life on your own terms, and that you have fun doing it on the way.

If you actually think you are going to live forever, you are a loon.  The last and final years of your life aren't much fun anyway, you have health issues, memory loss, pain, and a host of other issues.  On top of that, you find it difficult to be a creative and productive member of society.

Limbaugh went out on top, I can't imagine a better way to go.  For folks with egos that big, it is a daily living hell, day after day in their old age, reliving the "glory days."


----------



## The Breeze (Feb 17, 2021)

jillian said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...




His passing certainly exposes how ugly you people are.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever listen to a full show? All he usually did was play clips of Democrats, *he used their own words to destroy them*.
> ...



I listened to him for quite a while when I lived in Texas.  

He played unedited audio of press conferences all the time.  

The fact that commies like you attack him and hated him so bad, proves he was right.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


Rush limbaugh is one of the large causes of the problems facing my country.  His divisiveness, lies, and conspiracy theories spawned the whack-jobs tRump took advantage of in his attempt to destroy my country.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Filling his shoes will be a monumental task.
> ...


Rush was called to be a big voice. Trump was called to be a man of action. They would not have filled each other's shoes.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


a bunch of lefties here listened to him a lot too....they knew an awful lot about what he says.....so wackos all around....


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> End of an era for sure - Hated the dude, but hope he RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The truth is, Rush should have never been needed. The Progs took over in the 1960's.  Legislation passed set the tone for our future. The fiat currency ran amok starting in the early 1970's. To the religious we killed God then. To the secular.. yahoo. Feminism, diversity, political correctness ramped up to the stratosphere. Quotas the norm. Taxes have exploded since then. More then all of us want to admit. And many need it to survive today. I do not know if Rush was just a shill to make the conservative side feel better. But he gave us a lot of insights to what was going on. If only with massive expanding social programs we practiced sense in our living ways things would be different now with a stronger economy and people not at each others throats. Rush made a lot of money. Lung cancer for the most part is caused by ourselves. Rush liked his cigars. Conservatives or Non Progs now need more champions to show up to promote the cause. RIP Rush...The rest of the popular Non Prog Radio and Internet men and women... we need you.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 17, 2021)

I didn't read all the posts on this surprisingly long thread. I just don't care enough about Rush Limbaugh to wade through 'em all.

A few early ones did catch my attention:





Street Juice said:


> *Rush was funny, fair, and represented a better America.*






Mac1958 said:


> [*]*Father of the Alternate Universe.*



One is a pretty good truism.
........................................................................................................

I won't comment on his death or his career.
But some may think Mark Twain does (or maybe it was Clarence Darrow, there is some dispute):

*" I’ve never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure." *


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## edthecynic (Feb 17, 2021)

initforme said:


> He is with the Lord in everlasting peace.


Fat chance.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Hate it, he was a true American.


You mean drug addicted whack-job conspiracy theorist.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.
> 
> Devil knows talent when he sees it. Y’all Trumpies are invited.
> 
> Bwaahahahaaa


Try a Midol for those Rush cramps or maybe changing out your maxipad.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.



You better hope there isn't


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> And Rush deserved every minute of it.


just because he disagreed with you? .....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Rush created a conservative monster that Republicans are now saddled with. 
Gave us Trump


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

The Breeze said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


They live in FEAR of minds being changed. This is also why they HATE President Trump so much


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> View attachment 458264


Whats wrong with a truck?  I need it to get back and forth to work.....oh you dont know what that is....


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hate it, he was a true American.
> ...


No,a man who exposed the lies of the left. A true patriot.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The Muslim in Chief gave us Trump silly.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.
> ...


oh i bet quite a few of them were bloated gasbags full of hate and prejudice....


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

The one thing that the sickos on this board who are celebrating right now, completely miss, is that it really doesn't matter whether Rush is alive or dead.
He changed everything in the way Americans received their information. Rush killed the Pied Piper. He destroyed the MSM's ability to lull America to sleep with their one-party propaganda. This legacy lives on, and the MSM will never again have the monopoly they once enjoyed.
So you sick folk can go ahead and yuk it up, but the Genie will never go back in the bottle again.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.



Thoughts.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


and of course you dont recognize the divisive lies and bullshit that comes out of your party do you?.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


>


So what? People like you treat people way worse at all times. Then you seamlessly slide into the victim role, at the merest sign of a slight to your wingnut fantasies. Rush was a master of this.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 17, 2021)

I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 17, 2021)

I didn't listen to him a great deal, but I did listen somewhat about two years ago.  From what I heard he was surprisingly accurate in his assessment.  I said surprisingly, because he did present some different angles without going full blown conspiracy, a la some others.

RIP.  All different voices are important in thriving societies.  For anyone who dislikes him, can you imagine where America would be if all you had were CNN and MSNBC to tell you what "news" is?  Come to Canada, you will understand some of the consequences as our economy is in shambles and will only get worse.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Some people believe in karma, some don't.
The sickos we've witnessed on this thread today better be in the latter.


----------



## miketx (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.


Telling the truth is not stirring up hatred and anger.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.



FUCK YOU TOMMY.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


obama and hillary gave us trump.....and the democrats for not picking at least a likable candadate to run against trump.....


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.


yep




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Claudette (Feb 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.



I never listened to him but many did. 

RIP


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



In a way, yes

The election of a black man as President brought out the racists from hiding.  Trump played off that rage, First with unfounded birther claims, then with hate mongering against Mexicans and Muslims


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2021)

Words fail me at this time


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.



What's your opinion of Maddow or Greta?  How about President Xi?

Yeah, I will take a sour, sometimes crude guy (in small doses that I did) over a socialist ANY day.  Rush won't be working to silence you, the coward, son of a W socialist will.

My mortal enemy is those who support the oppression of others through state power.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The one thing that the sickos on this board who are celebrating right now, completely miss, is that it really doesn't matter whether Rush is alive or dead.
> He changed everything in the way Americans received their information. Rush killed the Pied Piper. He destroyed the MSM's ability to lull America to sleep with their one-party propaganda. This legacy lives on, and the MSM will never again have the monopoly they once enjoyed.
> So you sick folk can go ahead and yuk it up, but the Genie will never go back in the bottle again.



That sound you hear is the line forming to piss on his grave. And that line will be long.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



Stay classy, Fuckwit


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




You stupid Moon Bats hate anybody that preaches Liberty.

Go fuck yourself you hateful piece of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


>



Pretty much so


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I'm sure that's what he told you to think.


jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


That's what they told you to think.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.
> 
> Devil knows talent when he sees it. Y’all Trumpies are invited.
> 
> Bwaahahahaaa



You're a sad little person.

By the way my hubby has a 2021 "truck" in the garage that likely cost more than your shanty

Asshole


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.


many here feel you are pretty debased yourself tommy.....yea we can read the comments about you....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him



It's continuing. It's now called the Rush-less Limbaugh Show.....


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


>



Naw.

We look on Rush supporters the same way we look upon the mentally ill.... hoping they get the help they need despite budget cuts for mental health.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Limbaugh didn't preach liberty.  He spewed hate and fear.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

skews13 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that the sickos on this board who are celebrating right now, completely miss, is that it really doesn't matter whether Rush is alive or dead.
> ...


so why are you laying down there with your mouth open?...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.
> ...



Some people marry for money and live off their spouses accomplishments


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

The Breeze said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Rush was a big fat ugly man who entertained his audience with bullshit and hate.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 17, 2021)

Only listened to Rush here and there, now and then. Probably listened to him more this last year than all the other years combined though.
Before Rush created that radio news format we were limited in information, as it was for the average American spoon fed to us by ABC,NBC,CBS etc ...
What was really going on in the country was often denied us by omission from these great news companies, so what Limbaugh did was a great service by helping to open things up, pre internet.

RIP Rush


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


He was a great extremely intelligent man------he will be missed by millions.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...



Being married to a redneck who owns a "truck" is an accomplishment?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's what Kamala Harris will do when Joe Biden drinks his tea.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

At least Rush lived to see his idol Donald J Trump be soundly defeated by the American people.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You would be the expert on UGLY Bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



SmellyIrishAss has no accomplishments of her own
Makes for a bitter old woman


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> ...



No, you fucking don't feel sorry for me.
I don't feel sorry for you for being a fan of a truly vile POS who got paid for hating people on national radio.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



What I said was absolutely true.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> At least Rush lived to see his idol Donald J Trump be soundly defeated by the American people.


Rush accepted that democrat voter fraud stole another election.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I'm sorry. I didn't catch the hate part. Though, he did mock others that he considered to be slinging BS as well. He was definately not P.C. but that isnt hate either, its just refusing to be led around by the nose or live in fear. You people I know had been trying for years to get him off the air, hanging on his every word.
Your hatred and lack of humanity is duly noted


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The thing is?

Issa is a foreigner and probably hasn't heard a full show of Rush's, never mind more than a dozen or so that most educated forum members have been exposed to throughout their entire lives.

. . . so, he is just parroting establishment POV.  

sad.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL!  Perfect nickname.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> The election of a black man as President brought out the racists from hiding. Trump played off that rage, First with unfounded birther claims, then with hate mongering against Mexicans and Muslims


He absolutely did. The dog whistle made Rush more money than any other bit he did on the radio. The audience base came for the dog whistles and stayed for the cathartic cruelty. We aren't exactly talking about the intellectual superstars of America, here.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



I feel sorry for those around you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him



I don't see how.

Sean Hannity and Mark Levin pick up the slack now.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Hate being disagreeing with liberal indoctrination


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rush accepted that democrat voter fraud stole another election.


Advanced cancer does horrible things to the brain. What's your excuse?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



I don't hate humanity, you stupid idiot.  
I hated Limpballs for bullying people on his program, making fun of Michael Fox and saying he faked his Parkinsons and calling women who took free birth control sluts.  GFY


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.
> ...



Don’t despair. Just tune into radio HELL on the infinity station. He’ll be there spinning those sweet lies of Trump just for you Trumpies .....,FOREVER.

From the back of a Ford F-150.

LOLOL


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow.
> We knew this was coming. RIP.


Ditto


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sadly the hate will start shortly.




Synthaholic wet herself with excitement already.


----------



## Camp (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## jknowgood (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol, hate and fear. Without that there would be no liberals.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Unlike the unhinged Dimm's, Rush truly loved America.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Put yourself on ignore and save the rest of us the trouble.  You're just so fucking nasty


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...


To communists if you aren't 100% communist you are a hater.  It makes one almost proud to be considered a communist hater.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



If you didn't like him, why were you listening at all?  You do know your radio has all those dials on it so that you can change the station, or just shut it off, right?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sadly the hate will start shortly.


Well...and not to speak ill of the dead...but hate was Rush's stock in trade. I doubt that he'd have it any other way.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat

Rush proclaimed Liberty on his show.

Only you stupid unedcated hate mongering Socialist Moon Bats didn't understand it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Limbaugh didn't preach liberty.  He spewed hate and fear.



Now we have the official CCP view... Creep has spoken on behalf of Xi.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Staidhup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.
> ...



That's what leftists think of as "dividing America":  enabling people to think for themselves, rather than simply accepting the Ministry of Truth's edicts of "fact".  They don't hold with that sort of dangerous behavior.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No.

Rush didn't do that.

. . . and Trump is but an opportunist, anyone that has studied his history knows this.

Both are symptoms of a bigger problem.  If you do not see this?  You are deluding yourself.

These problems would have existed with, or without Rush and Trump, and some other folks would have risen to speak for the people.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


No...hate being mean-spirited out and out lying.
But death pays all...RIP.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Unlike the unhinged Dimm's, Rush truly loved America.


And that is why the left despises him so.  The democrat communists only love what hates that which made America, America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> If you didn't like him, why were you listening at all?


I didnt listen much, in the last 10-15 years. There was nothing new, there. Just fodder for pissing off old white people and truckers wiith little else to think about over the road. Same dog whistles and fear tactics, regurgitated over and over.

The man was brilliant and talented. It's too bad he used those talents to prey on ignorant and gullible people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...



Obviously you have no idea what "trucks" cost. I'll give you a hint little man, about 25k less than hubby's BMW


Fckn idiot, go admire your Prius


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Gosh I used to listen to him every day. He quit smoking and it still killed him. God bless him. Rush is the sole source of more liberal butt hurt than any other single person in the modern era.



During the Clinton Era, I used to listen to him every day, because I had a job that really kinda called for me to have headphones on most of the time.  Once I left there, I really didn't have time.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


...speak for some people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> No, you fucking don't feel sorry for me.
> I don't feel sorry for you for being a fan of a truly vile POS who got paid for hating people on national radio.




I feel repulsed by you, like a would a puddle of diarrhea from a stray dog with mold growing on it. 

This is the reaction most people have to you - for good reason.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thoughts and Prayers.....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > If you didn't like him, why were you listening at all?
> ...



Then what is this "silence" you're going to be grateful for?  If you weren't listening as you claim, you already had silence, didn't you?

Sounds to me like what you're grateful for is one less voice daring to disagree with you, and you're trying to make it sound like you're not as bad as you know you are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



Moron, Limbaugh was on the air for 15 hours a week for nearly 33 years. These three things you've brought up twice now. Is that all you got? It's obvious you never actually listened to any of his hundreds of thousands of broadcasting hours.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Saying that Michael J. Fox fakes his Parkinson's and also calling women sluts if they took free birth control.  Tsk tsk



Actually, he said neither.  Your masters told you to believe he did, and you just ran with it like the herded sheep you are.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> At least Rush lived to see his idol Donald J Trump be soundly defeated by the American people.


Now he can debate that with all those millions of dead biden voters when he sees them


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2021)

Sad day in broadcasting, he was an icon who changed the face of AM radio.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Then what is this "silence" you're going to be grateful for?


His influence on people via his public forum, if you are asking about me, personally. You couldn't puzzle that out by your big boy self? Geez, at least put forth a little effort.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> No...hate being mean-spirited out and out lying.
> But death pays all...RIP.



So, you engage in hate.

But I never saw that from Rush.

He had great humor and exposed the Nazi democrats for what they are.

I didn't listen to him, but he was a voice for good - which is why the Nazis so bitterly hate him.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At least Rush lived to see his idol Donald J Trump be soundly defeated by the American people.
> ...



Where Rush and those voters reside is up for debate


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And he quit cigarettes a long time ago. Cigars tend to cause throat cancer, not lung. Give it up, you just sound bitter.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Sad day in broadcasting, he was an icon who changed the face of AM radio.



And that won't change. The way we get our information won't change. He paved the way.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am reading the laments from the USMB scum squad. Pretty much the most debased set of characters I have ever come across. I have never heard this characters work but just seeing the types who are upset tells me that he must have been a real piece of shit.



*You should never say bad things about the dead, you should only say good… Rush Limbaugh is dead. 

Good."*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Sad day in broadcasting, he was an icon who changed the face of AM radio.


Yep. Once it was informational and diverse and full of sports and news and music. Stations like WOWO were nationally and internationally popular, broadcasting at 50,000 watts. Now AM radio is generally viewed as a black hole of religious and right wing programming, where sponsors go to die or to rip people off with bad products. To be fair, Rush doesn't get all the credit for this. But he does get some.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The way someone dies from non-small cell lung cancer, stage 4, is truly horrific.
> And Rush deserved every minute of it.



Glad to see you're embracing your reality as a sociopath.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm thinking Alex Jones for his successor?


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

America got better today, it lost one of the symptoms of the sickness currently afflicting it. That symptom was Limbaugh.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



I saw your post wishing he had a horrific death, so yeah... you do have a hatred for humanity if its someone you dont agree with or understand. Wishing for someone's last minutes to be a hell is a pretty cruel thing. You dont even  know the man. Only what you think you know. So that says a lot about you


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I feel sorry that no one wants to be around you.


----------



## Camp (Feb 17, 2021)

Probably our most famous Republican drug addict.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.
> ...



Wow, it must really get under your skin that Rush was so successful and is being mourned, while your death will have to be reported by the mailman as "there's a funny smell in there".


----------



## GMCGeneral (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him


I think so.  There are a myriad of young Conservative personalities out there.  but yeah, those are some very big shoes to fill.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I'm thinking Alex Jones for his successor?


Alex Jones is too stupid.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > No...hate being mean-spirited out and out lying.
> ...


If you did not listen...how do you know?

Nazi's were his fans.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At least Rush lived to see his idol Donald J Trump be soundly defeated by the American people.
> ...



Which is the same as saying Rush couldn't accept that Trump lost, neither could Trump or millions of brain dead Americans who listened to either of those carnival barkers.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him
> ...


Alex Jones


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


>


Folks like you are sociopathic losers.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



Well, you would be our resident expert on "no one wants to be around you".

No one here needs pity from the gutter, so save it.


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


A significant portion of his audience was liberals hanging on his every word, hoping to hear something they could complain about.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


> Probably our most famous Republican drug addict.



Whereas there are so many of them on the left that none really stand out at all.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Rush accepted that democrat voter fraud stole another election.
> ...


An abundance of reality.

The stolen election is just something you communists will never get past.  Get used to it.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Unlike the unhinged Dimm's, Rush truly loved America.



He loved the ignorance of the American conservative, it made him extremely wealthy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


> Probably our most famous Republican drug addict.



Almost rivals Slow Joe's pedo crackhead son, eh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Nah, that's absurd. Liberals wouldnt torture themselves that way. Rush's game wasnt original and new after about 20 years ago.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike the unhinged Dimm's, Rush truly loved America.
> ...



Like you helped Piglosie get rich?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Get used to crybabying into the internet void as the world laughs at your idiotic lies.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Be careful you don't get a nosebleed up there on your phony high moral ground.

*LATEST FALSE FACT-CHECKS ON RUSH LIMBAUGH*






Rush Limbaugh
stated on December 15, 2020 in a radio show segment:
The American Medical Association rescinded a previous statement and now says "hydroxychloroquine is okay" for COVID-19.




By Bill McCarthy • December 16, 2020

Rush Limbaugh
stated on February 24, 2020 in an episode of his radio show:
“The coronavirus is the common cold, folks.”




By Bill McCarthy • February 27, 2020

Rush Limbaugh
stated on October 25, 2019 in a statement on his radio show:
Says House Democrats’ impeachment inquiry of President Donald Trump "doesn’t feature the opposition party, it doesn’t feature cross-examination."




By Bill McCarthy • October 30, 2019

Rush Limbaugh
stated on July 12, 2019 in a "Fox & Friends" appearance:
"Somebody in the Obama regime decided to get rid of" the citizenship question in the census.




By Bill McCarthy • July 15, 2019

Rush Limbaugh
stated on February 17, 2019 in in an interview:
"Climate change is nothing but a bunch of computer models that attempt to tell us what's going to happen in 50 years or 30. Notice the predictions are never for next year or the next 10 years. They're always for way, way, way, way out there, when none of us are going to be around or alive to know whether or not they were true."




By John Kruzel • February 19, 2019

Rush Limbaugh
stated on August 27, 2018 in in a blog post:
"It appears that the (Jacksonville) shooter was part of the Trump 'Resistance'."




By John Kruzel • August 28, 2018

Rush Limbaugh
stated on May 31, 2016 in the Rush Limbaugh Show:
The presence of gorillas calls into question the concept of evolution.




By Lauren Carroll • June 3, 2016

Rush Limbaugh
stated on March 10, 2015 in a broadcast of "The Rush Limbaugh Show":
Says "Ted Kennedy sent a letter to then Soviet leader Yuri Andropov apologizing for Ronald Reagan and begging the Soviets not to overreact."  




By Jon Greenberg • March 13, 2015

Rush Limbaugh
stated on August 15, 2014 in comments on his radio show:
When news broke that Ferguson 18-year-old Michael Brown was a suspect in a robbery, "MSNBC practically went off the air for a while to have behind-closed-doors meetings to figure out how to deal with this new revelation."




By Linda Qiu • August 20, 2014

Rush Limbaugh
stated on June 18, 2014 in a segment on "The Rush Limbaugh Show":
The decision to cancel the trademark of the Washington Redskins "is not the Patent and Trademark Office. This is Barack Obama."




By Katie Sanders • June 19, 2014

Rush Limbaugh
stated on April 28, 2014 in comments on his radio show:
"Some of the wealthiest Americans are African-American now."




By Aaron Sharockman • April 29, 2014

Rush Limbaugh
stated on March 19, 2014 in a radio commentary:
Wisconsin is "one of the bluest" states, but under Scott Walker its unemployment rate "is around 3.5%."




By Tom Kertscher • April 2, 2014

Rush Limbaugh
stated on March 6, 2014 in a segment on 'The Rush Limbaugh Show':
President Barack Obama shut down NASA space flights and turned the agency "into a Muslim outreach department."




By Katie Sanders • March 12, 2014

Rush Limbaugh
stated on December 6, 2013 in a segment on his radio show:
"Obamacare is going to increase the divorce rate."




By Katie Sanders • December 11, 2013

Rush Limbaugh
stated on April 29, 2010 in his radio program:
Alaska's Prince William Sound "is pristine now."




By Robert Farley • April 30, 2010

Rush Limbaugh
stated on December 8, 2009 in his radio show:
A recent drop in the unemployment rate is questionable because it was calculated "over two days of the Thanksgiving week."




By Louis Jacobson • December 10, 2009

Rush Limbaugh
stated on April 8, 2009 in a radio broadcast:
"You can't read a speech by George Washington . . . without hearing him reference God, the Almighty."




By Alexander Lane • April 10, 2009





__





						| PolitiFact
					

PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




					www.politifact.com
				





*OH, and GFY, too.*


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2021)

I rarely speak ill of the dead but America will be a better place with him not in it


----------



## Camp (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Almost rivals Slow Joe's pedo crackhead son, eh?


But neither come close to the 20-year crackhead  Lindell the Pillow Boy.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush, Newt, and Roger Ailes changed the Republican party forever.... in to a "hate the other party" party!  It worked to get them elected!

May Rush, finally rest in peace...and prayers go out to family and friends to comfort their mourning.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Just sad.
You need help.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



That's makes as much sense as you do.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>


You must live a pathetic existence.


----------



## bravoactual (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.



Oh Happy Day.  Fuck That Lying Ass Piece of White Supremacist Trash.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


You have to understand:

The lies are why his audience loved him. They went to him to get their own fantasies affirmed. Now you cant log on the internet or turn on the TV without running into riight wing nutjobs that make Rush look tame by comparison. His audience was dying off faster than he was.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Only conclusion to be made for people like this.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


Michael Fox admitted to exaggerating his symptoms at a senate hearing so that he would be treated seriously.  And women who demand free birth control ARE sluts.  Get the boyfriend to pay.

How DARE Rush speak truth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



You're running around flapping your miniscule girly boy arms screaming shit....I don't care 

How's that Danny boy?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


he also is one of those people who cant see the negative side of California....and he stays away from discussing the state with people who either live there now or who have lived there that know better...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2021)

To the CCP Progressive Left, Rush proclaiming his unbound Love for America is "Hate Speech"  

What's the saying that goes "some people won't ever like you because your Truth triggers their Demons"?


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Is that why the stuff liberals complain about him are all 20 years old?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



The sociopathic losers all moved to Florida to be closer to the biggest sociopathic loser in Mar A Lago.


----------



## Camp (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Michael Fox admitted to exaggerating his symptoms at a senate hearing so that he would be treated seriously. And women who demand free birth control ARE sluts. Get the boyfriend to pay.


He didn’t exaggerate his symptoms.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


you must be one of those lefty listeners i mentioned....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Good grief, left loons are orgasmed over a man's death?

Sick


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Excellent obit.

Rush Limbaugh, Bigoted King Of Talk Radio, Dies At 70 | HuffPost


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Michael Fox admitted to exaggerating his symptoms at a senate hearing so that he would be treated seriously.


A nauseating lie that Rush admitted was a lie and apologized for. You are embarrassing yourself. But you are demonstrating the gullibility and happy dishonesty of the Rush audience base.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I guess we should let em alone for there jackie jack off time before nap nap.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Excellent obit.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh, Bigoted King Of Talk Radio, Dies At 70 | HuffPost



Stop reading HuffingPaint crap, it reveals how indoctrinated you are


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day in broadcasting, he was an icon who changed the face of AM radio.
> ...



He changed and saved AM radio, by the early 80’s it was pretty well dead. Limbaugh came in and paved the way for the rebirth of AM. He was the cause of political and information talk radio. AirAmerica was a direct result of the most listened to radio talk show in history, like him or not he saved the AM dial. I haven’t listened to him in almost 20 years. I started to really listen to sports talk radio. Like him or not he is the reason that progressive talk radio is now on the AM dial.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 17, 2021)

So the viagra boy died? Great news if true.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


But that's not what Limbaugh did. He lied about people to create additional division.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Pretty much, tomorrow they'll be back at it with some other hate

Fckn loons


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.



He stirred up anger and hatred in the hearts of angry and hateful people who despise the truth.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...




I doubt you verified each of your little talking points without reference. 
I wasnt a huge Rush fan... but I do know he helped create more open dialogue, rather than squeltch it and cancel it out.... like you hateful people on the left.

I would imagine talk show hosts do make a mistake from time to time, it come with the territory.
Hell, Biden cant go 15 minutes in a controlled setting without making a gaff.
maybe you ought to give it a try and show us all how great you are at being a talk show host.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> So the viagra boy died? Great news if true.



Stiff as a board.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No, because -- get this -- we have this new thing called, "the internet", where you can get information on his content without lobotomizing yourself with 15 hours of listening to Rush each week. Go forth with your new learning, grasshopper.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> America got better today, it lost one of the symptoms of the sickness currently afflicting it. That symptom was Limbaugh.


now if the 2 major symptoms of that sickness would also die,that being the 2 major political parties,then America would be much better.......


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2021)

IM2 said:


> But that's not what Limbaugh did. He lied about people to create additional division.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > So the viagra boy died? Great news if true.
> ...



You got aroused huh?

Good gawd people someone died.....this is pathetic


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Excellent obit.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh, Bigoted King Of Talk Radio, Dies At 70 | HuffPost


Did you ever actually listen to a broadcast or are you going solely on what somebody else who hated him had to say about him?


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Good riddance!  Bigly!!!


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...



I'm sure you would have mourned the passing of Josef Goebbels.  Not me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent obit.
> ...



HuffingPaint told the loon


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Oh, so liberals relied on what other people said about what he might have said or not. Yet somehow, someone had to hear the broadcast in the first place so they would know what to hate, right? Which one of you drew the short straw every week?


----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

From his tv show to his radio program Rush has always been on point.  RIP Rush


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Grow up, child. Seriously

Absolutely nobody buys into your childish rants.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


bullshit over the years here a few of them knew everything he talked about.....even quoted the guy often....


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief, left loons are orgasmed over a man's death?
> 
> Sick


I think it's sad...but as Rush stated himself recently, even bad things like his cancer, is for the good, in the end.... He said in time, you will notice and find, what good came out of the bad and sad.....  it gave me a sense of hope, for him and the world.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


blaine here was another listener....lots of quotes....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, left loons are orgasmed over a man's death?
> ...



Well gander around at your comrade's posts...time to think 

I'd never rejoice at anyone's death


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Rush, Newt, and Roger Ailes changed the Republican party forever.... in to a "hate the other party" party!  It worked to get them elected!
> 
> May Rush, finally rest in peace...and prayers go out to family and friends to comfort their mourning.


care we see right here in this forum plenty of lefties doing the...."hate the other party" thing......


----------



## LeftofLeft (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.



Who truly stands for unifying America these days? It is one thing to call for it; but when you have conditions tied to it, it really nullifies any intention for unity. The person that unifies America will be the person that welcome's dissent and disagreement as a basis for genuinely working together towards a solution. I don't think we have had that since Reagan was President and O'Neil was Speaker. They disagreed and fought for what they believed in; but, they liked and respected one another. We are coming off the last two Presidents who were divisive and combative. Further, I don't see Pelosi and Schumer as Uniters. It is more; "my way or the highway".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


A devil's deal, apparently. Conservative talk radio has become so esoteric and absurd that it is on life support.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> So the viagra boy died? Great news if true.


i bet you use ED drugs yourself tax.....that is if you still have sex.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


you create division too....how are you any different?....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> His sad legacy will be that of someone devoted to propagating fear, ignorance, racism, bigotry, and hate.



The thread is about Rush, not Obama.


----------



## bravoactual (Feb 17, 2021)

Lamebrain was a Racist Asshole and Addict.  Fuck him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Oh, so liberals relied on what other people said about what he might have said or not.


Not really, since they were quotes and transcripts are available. You are flailing, now. 

Try to keep in mind: the liberals you are crybabying about disliked the things Rush said for THE EXACT SAME REASONS you LOVED the things Rush said. So you kind of look silly to desperately try to paint a picture of liberals getting all the wrong info. You LOVE these scumbag Rush rants. Why then also try to pretend they are fake? Makes no sense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > His sad legacy will be that of someone devoted to propagating fear, ignorance, racism, bigotry, and hate.
> ...


Weak, childish troll post.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

Limbaugh is now where billions of humans have gone before him, and it is the Creator of humankind that deals with it. I cannot mourn the passing of someone who spent his life trying to turn people against each other, and within U.S. space, trying to turn Americans against each other. I cannot remember him fondly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> bullshit over the years here a few of them knew everything he talked about.....even quoted the guy often....


Well, peepaw, we younguns have this new thing called "the internet" where one can find content without subjecting themselves to 15 hours of Rush per week.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Lamebrain was a Racist Asshole and Addict.  Fuck him.






Lysistrata said:


> Limbaugh is now where billions of humans have gone before him, and it is the Creator of humankind that deals with it. I cannot mourn the passing of someone who spent his life trying to turn people against each other, and within U.S. space, trying to turn Americans against each other. I cannot remember him fondly.



That's funny given you fapped over Ears

Give it a rest


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> That's funny given you fapped over Ears


I had to look that term up. How interesting that such a self-righteous, judgmental religious nutsack like yourself is so familiar with such an esoteric pornography phrase. I have to ask: are you an actor or viewer? Or both?

Btw: Rush would not approve.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 17, 2021)

I caught his show frequently back in the early 90’s. Always wondered if he really believed in the BS he put out on the air. Entertaining show though. Hope he didn’t suffer much. Cancer is a bitch. RIP.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit over the years here a few of them knew everything he talked about.....even quoted the guy often....
> ...


you have no idea,as usual,who i am even talking about.....this was long before you even knew this site existed.....


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Rush, Newt, and Roger Ailes changed the Republican party forever.... in to a "hate the other party" party!  It worked to get them elected!
> ...


Yep, that's what has happened, hate begets hate...

M L King
_Hate begets hate; violence begets violence; toughness begets a greater toughness. We must meet the forces of hate with the power of love..._


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 17, 2021)

Can't say that I ever listened to Rush Limbaugh. I don't even listen to the radio, I usually just plug my phone into it and play music from my music library whenever I'm in the car.

I remember Paul Harvey, though. My parents used to listen to him on that big ass wooden console thing in the living room.

Anyway. Catch you in the next one, my brother.

I see the smut muppets are still keeping it classy. Heh heh. What a wreck...


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

America is entering a VERY bad time.

Here is what God says about the death of the righteous:

The righteous perish, and no one takes it to heart; the devout are taken away, and no one understands that the righteous are taken away to be spared from evil


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


They were happier when Trump was prez.....................Go figger

Maybe it was that brutal ass caning they got last week.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Borillar said:


> Always wondered if he really believed in the BS he put out on the air.


If i had to bet, i would say "no". Rush was brilliant. Rush knew what fallacies were, and he knew how to construct them. He was quite skilled at it. I would say that, every time Rush made up a false statement or constructed a fallacy to fool his audience, he knew precisely what he was doing. I think he enjoyed this as much as or more than the money. It was like a game to him.

As a result we have millions of people who are now actually quite adept at constructing fallacies without even realizing that they are doing it. They were inundated by so much of this specious tactic that they do it without understanding and could not stop doing it, if they tried.

Some are even famous, now. Like Hannity. Hannity is a moron. Hannity could not name and describe fully any known fallacy, if his life depended on it. Yet that is his currency in trade. Fascinating, really.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Then go ask another geezer, geezer. Stop bothering me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> If you did not listen...how do you know?
> 
> Nazi's were his fans.



You democrats were not his fans.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's just how politics works.

To think that stake holders would not be represented in the market place of ideas without a "Rush," or a "Trump," is naive at best, and wholly ignorant at worst.

Once America is no longer a free market place of ideas, then yes, there will no longer be "classical liberalism."

But until such day. . . the principles of the founding will always find populist stake holders in its constituency.

. . . even if the state decides to declare them. . . "domestic terrorists," or "conspiracy theorists."

They will still pay to hear, or vote for those who represent them.

Go on and use all manner of fallacies to discredit it if you like, it won't go away, it is embedded in the culture.

How deep?  Who knows?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> Folks like you are sociopathic losers.



But then, what Nazi democrat isn't?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.


You fucking liberals do it to yourself.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Bot, it sure doesn't take long for the steaming piles of human shit that are liberals to cheer Limbaugh's passing.

For all of you cocksuckers celebrating Limbaugh's death, I hope and pray that, one day, you get to watch your children die a horrible death.

Fuck you all...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


>



^^^^^^^^^  Another Nazi loses control of it's bowels....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.



No one will jump for joy when you die.

No one will notice at all.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Feb 17, 2021)

A sad day for conservative talk radio. You can love him, you can hate him but you cant deny he made a difference in talk radio. RIP Rush I will miss you.  Looked forward to your show every day .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



His spinchter control was lost during his first pillow bite. 

This is just pathetic, cheering a man's death


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > His mission was to divide America and set Americans against each other. No different than Putin. I'll jump for joy when he dies, too.
> ...


All division is on the Biden voting liberals who cant tolerate opposing thoughts


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 17, 2021)

Greatest political thinker of our time.  He'll be missed.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Always wondered if he really believed in the BS he put out on the air.
> ...


I remember when Al Sharpton was asked a serious question about teenagers having babies out of wedlock with no father figure. He spent a few seconds on it saying it was a problem and moved to something else. Stop paying them and we will stop being morons.


----------



## two_iron (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP Rushbo. His ability to make the marxist filthy fucking animals shamelessly shit themselves for our pleasure will be missed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bot, it sure doesn't take long for the steaming piles of human shit that are liberals to cheer Limbaugh's passing.
> 
> For all of you cocksuckers celebrating Limbaugh's death, I hope and pray that, one day, you get to watch your children die a horrible death.
> 
> Fuck you all...


Way to whine about them and then join them in the next breath...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A devil's deal, apparently. Conservative talk radio has become so esoteric and absurd that it is on life support.



Talk Radio is on life support? 

Rush drew more listeners daily than CNN, MSNBC, and Fox combined.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 17, 2021)

Coincidence that Rush passes away.....just as America does as well ?


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not taking the high road. I celebrated when Ted Kennedy, Kim Jung Ill, Castro and other leftist killers shucked the mortal coil.

I shall hopefully live to see hitlary die and piss on her grave. You can add the meat puppet faggot obozo to the list.

Rush was a great man, a national hero who will not be honored properly because our government right now is controlled by leftist sociopaths.

.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


He was a racist fear mongering prick...he dumbed millions. And the irony he died from lung cancer, shouldn't have smoked while taping his shitty shows. Good riddance!!!


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't forget his corrosive effect on professional sports, which of course pales in comparison to his corrosive effect on the country.

Rush Limbaugh, dead at 70, spewed racist filth from every pulpit including ESPN’s


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> Limbaugh is now where billions of humans have gone before him, and it is the Creator of humankind that deals with it. I cannot mourn the passing of someone who spent his life trying to turn people against each other, and within U.S. space, trying to turn Americans against each other. I cannot remember him fondly.



Fuck you Hysteria.

You are far more divisive as a Nazi than Limbaugh ever was as an American.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > If you did not listen...how do you know?
> ...


Nazi's are not Dems...dufus...and I wasn't a fan...he was too lowbrow and low-information for me. He pandered to a certain crowd...your people.

When you conflate Nazi's and Dems...you automatically appear stupid and you are lumped with the ignorant. If you are OK with that...Rock on.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bot, it sure doesn't take long for the steaming piles of human shit that are liberals to cheer Limbaugh's passing.
> ...


 Fuck them.

Steamy little pieces of human shit reveling in the fact that cancer killed someone who happened to have a differing political opinion. 

Fuck them. I hope their children die. They' earned it...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Classy

Lol, you poor towel head


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, left loons are orgasmed over a man's death?
> ...


Evil person 6 feet under= safer world.
Besides the dumb ass knew smoking causes cancer and he continued smoking, not smart.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so liberals relied on what other people said about what he might have said or not.
> ...


Radio hosts for the most part as a few people on Fox played defense to the endless accusations by the 95% controlled media/entertainment/ elites agendas. They chuckle and laugh at it and tell us some of the inner circle stuff happening. We as listeners would be comforted in knowing that there were and are good traditional things that are being destroyed. Even if we are not happy in those things.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I'm happy when any evil man dies be it Bin laden, Rush or trump the world is safer without evil assholes.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Moooohaumed was a baby raper....Rush wasn't that low was he?


----------



## JLW (Feb 17, 2021)

I was never a fan of Rush Limbaugh.  He may not have been the first, but he was the most successful, radio personality who appealed to the paranoia and passions of his audience.  Limbaugh perfected the art of polittics as entertainment. Roger Ailes learned from Limbaugh and the country has never been the same since.  

He was a larger than life figure.  Love him or hate him, he was a historical figure.  I don't think anyone will be able to study late 20th century US political history without seeing Rush's name mentioned.

RIP, Rush Limbaugh and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coincidence that Rush passes away.....just as America does as well ?



Rush didn't want to live in a world without the beacon of freedom and hope that was America.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



You're a sad little towel head 

Is that what your fake religion teaches you? Oh wait, it's the religion of death, rape, slavery....shall I continue?

Rush wasn't any of that....you just disagreed with him and your hate consumes you


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh has died, may he RIP; however, it's obvious from this thread that his memory will go on living rent free in the heads of liberals and progressives for many years to come.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>


Let us all know if you EVER discover empathy or class.

K,thanks


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Stop talking about John Kerry.  This is a thread about Rush's passing.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



John Kerry was well known before he was married.
Better known than his wife


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2021)

Mr. Friscus said:


> I guess his wife just said on the radio Rush has passed.
> 
> I was usually 50/50 on a lot of his stances.  However, I'm sure it's a happy day in leftist circles, a day of celebration.


Not really we just wished he wasn't such a lying tool.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.





Odd.  I listened to him on and off for 30 years and never once heard him trying to stir up anger and hatred, much less giving an indication of wanting and liking it!  But then, I could name 500 democrats and leftists whom I could say the same thing about because all they do is stir up anger and hatred over everything they do which flies in their face for everything they want their government to do!  And hatred because they lie about it, say one thing, promise one thing, then do the exact opposite.  Then lie about it some more.

Rush liked to get to the truth.  He ate away at the irrelevancies until he exposed the reality.  And the Left hated that because they are almost always on the wrong side of the truth and reality.  I can't help it they get angry or hate being called out for what they do.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 17, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Mr. Friscus said:
> 
> 
> > I guess his wife just said on the radio Rush has passed.
> ...


You expose your insulation. You just parrot what dems _say_ about him.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)


_As of today he is no longer a voice of hate and division on the airwaves and that is exceedingly wonderful news. This racist, anti-environmentalist, anti-feminist, anti-gay, climate change denying, fascist thug is GONE.

GONE, GONE GONE. I can't think of a more destructive, detestable and despicable voice in American radio history than this arrogant spewer of lies and hateful vitriol.

The imbecilic daily rantings of this bloated bloviator pontificating from his fascistic bully pulpit *as he manipulated and shaped a  legion of simple minded cretins to levels of bigotry and intolerance not seen since the days of Jim Crow*.

He was a panderer to ignorance, a shameless dissembler, a spinmeister and sycophant for Trumpism, a mountebank right-wing propagandist and a pathetic blowhard, braggart, bootlicker for Donald Trump.

The world is a better place today than it was yesterday without this loathsome, rightwing media abomination.

Here was a man who hypocritically denounced marijuana and drug addicts while being addicted to Oxycontin. Here was a man who advocated military intervention yet avoided service in Vietnam by claiming to suffer from an anal cyst.

This disgusting charlatan became enormously wealthy but in the end all his money could not prolong his life or save his soul. He will forever be seen by many as an unfortunate stain upon the fabric of American broadcasting._


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Friscus said:
> ...


They ask, I told, if you don't like it I don't care.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

The man who solidified my views on so many things (usually by challenging them.) Many thanks and mega dittos, Rush! You did good.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.


That’s how democrats react when inconvenient data and facts are presented.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Hate it, he was a true American.



What made him a true American?  Better yet define what a true American is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Not really we just wished he wasn't such a lying tool.



No, you wished he would stop telling the truth.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

His wife, Katherine, made a great and emotional speech on his show - The Rush Limbaugh Show. He was truly a genuine man, and very - as he would say it - "a loan from God".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)
> 
> 
> _As of today he is no longer a voice of hate and division on the airwaves and that is exceedingly wonderful news. This racist, anti-environmentalist, anti-feminist, anti-gay, climate change denying, fascist thug is GONE.
> ...


...said a lefty parrot who never listened to his program.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)
> 
> 
> _As of today he is no longer a voice of hate and division on the airwaves and that is exceedingly wonderful news. This racist, anti-environmentalist, anti-feminist, anti-gay, climate change denying, fascist thug is GONE.
> ...



My iggy welcomes you.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.





My sympathies to all who loved him. 

if he is really dead, he is now facing the karmic consequences for his life.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But, not nearly as wealthy.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief, left loons are orgasmed over a man's death?
> 
> Sick



Not as bad as Trump beating off and smiling in front of his TV when the Capitol was attacked by rednecked QAnon assholes and Proud Boys.  Five people died, remember, Nasty?  Why did he say "And I'll go with you..." and then run like a little girl back to the White House?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)
> ...



I listened to his program before, multiple times. I was always impressed with his speaking style, and he was tremendously persuasive. No doubt he was a gifted orator, but he was selling heroin to grade school children who lacked the sophistication to know it was heroin.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 17, 2021)

The king is dead; long live the king.



			Rush Limbaugh, Right-Wing Radio Host, Dies at 70


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> View attachment 458301



What about Mike Moore?






Snicker...............


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)
> ...



You look like that girl in your signature.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

I started listening to him in the early 1990's. Ever since, I never turned back! I have also been a long-time Rush subscriber and will continue to be so. 
He will be greatly missed! Mega Dittos!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



No such thing as Karma.  Just ask Donald Trump.
Mitch McConnell.


Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You a-holes do the same, K, thanks?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.


 
My mum had lung cancer, but fortunately survived it after an operation.

It can be a very serious ailment, no doubt about it.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Bullshit.   A lot more people heard about Heinz Ketchup and other canned products that the broad manufactured.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 458301
> ...



What about Mike Moore?
Does he have a radio show everyday where he spews bile and hate and lies?
Or is he a TWICE Oscar-winning documentary filmmaker?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > In the esteemed words of Paul Watson:  (I bolded for emphasis)
> ...



My ignore list has doubled as I read this thread.  I have nothing but contempt for the low browed mouth breathing buffoons who have exposed themselves on this thread.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Feb 17, 2021)

Another IBL. Rush was good up till about 1994. Then he became just another shrill right wing mouthpiece. After Obama was elected, he sold out to the alt-right...out of pure survival.
Listened to him quite a bit over the summer of 1992. He quickly warps your objectivity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I do not. I am only responsible for me. Just like he is only responsible for him. 

Asshat


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.




Rush H. Limbaugh III was the titular Head of the Free World, the Maha Rushdie, the Doctor of Democracy, El Rushbo.

I hope that Sleepy Joe does the right thing and pays his respects, attending the Great Man's funeral with the other Presidents.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

When was he a "voice for freedom"?


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Yep.

I love it when the tardz make the decision easy for me.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray9 said:


> The king is dead; long live the king.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh, Right-Wing Radio Host, Dies at 70


He can and already has. This is the era of Trump as the "voice" for freedom.


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush was a voice for freedom because he saw free speech as an asset and treasure not a threat to the status quo.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


I hope you put some leftists there as well!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


^^^

Femi-Nazi


----------



## DrLove (Feb 17, 2021)

Day late and dollar short per usual Ray.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


I would bet that not 1...not 1..of the ex's attend. Well...except Trump, of course.

None of the real ones though.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 17, 2021)

Rip Rush.   Good ride, cowboy!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP, demofks will never be the same because of him!


----------



## Ben Thomson (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> When was he a "voice for freedom"?


Beats me..


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Ray9 said:
> 
> 
> > The king is dead; long live the king.
> ...


No.  Trump was the voice of insurrection, autocratic rule and Vladimir Putin.  Why do you think he lost?  We're not living with that crap.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> When was he a "voice for freedom"?


When wasn’t he? If he wasn’t, you demofks sure carried on about him for no reason. Are you saying that? You all are nuts?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ray9 said:
> ...


So speaking your mind is now insurrection! Fk, can’t make it up dude, I’m laughing my ass off


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


Bullshit. He presented perspective omitted and obfuscated by Pravda.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ray9 said:
> ...



And Biden is the voice of corruption, racism, misogamy and  Xi Jinping.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> My sympathies to all who loved him.
> 
> if he is really dead, he is now facing the karmic consequences for his life.



Bear in mind that you also will face consequences - and yours won't be positive.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm very glad that Trump gave Rush the Medal of Freedom last year.   He deserved it.

RIP Rush.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I would bet that not 1...not 1..of the ex's attend. Well...except Trump, of course.
> 
> None of the real ones though.



Dubya is a piece of shit, but Rush was his support for 10 years.  He will attend.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> View attachment 458301



^^^^^^^^^^^^  What posts by 17 IQ points looks like.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2021)

One less liar on the radio...Good-bye...


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ray9 said:
> ...


so when he told the crowd to peacefully protest at the capital thats inciting an insurrection.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> You look like that girl in your signature.



You look like that turd in the cat box.

The runny one.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


His endless lies were intended to sow hate and division.


----------



## TheParser (Feb 17, 2021)

Deepest sympathies to his family, friends, & fans.

Although I never listened to him, it was nice that in this country someone with his contrary views was allowed to air them.

I hope that the Dems with their control of the Executive and Legislative branches (along with their threat to pack the Supreme Court) will not impose a dictatorship on us, thus barring any future media voices such as Mr. L.'s.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He's gone. He ain't coming back. You can stop lying now. BIDEN is President.

But just as a recap....your savior on January 6th.

*"And after this, we're going to walk down there, and I'll be there with you, we're going to walk down ... to the Capitol and we are going to cheer on our brave senators and congressmen and women," Trump told the crowd. "And we're probably not going to be cheering so much for some of them. Because you'll never take back our country with weakness. You have to show strength and you have to be strong."*

Something about "fighting like hell" was in there as well.


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





trump and mcconnell aren't dead. Yet.

I don't talk about my spiritual faith in public but my faith says that souls face their karma when they die. I believe that. 

Just as christians believe that St. Peter is at the gates of heaven directing if souls go to heaven or hell. 

My faith also believes that karma on this earth is you bring into you what you put out there. 

We all have our own spiritual path in our time on this earth.

Whether I'm right or not, everyone will find out when they die. Until then, it's anyone's guess. 

Which is another reason why I'm such a big fan of separation of church and state and freedom of religion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> What about Mike Moore?
> Does he have a radio show everyday where he spews bile and hate and lies?
> Or is he a TWICE Oscar-winning documentary filmmaker?



Michael Moore is like you, a lying scumbag, a pile of shit with zero integrity who spreads hate with utterly no regard for facts.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 17, 2021)

I never liked the guy, but I can appreciate what he did for the talk radio industry.


May he be in heaven half an hour before the devil knows he's dead.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Speaking your mind is fine, as long as you do not break down barriers around the capital, break out windows, beat in doors while attacking capital security, trampling to death people in your own rabid mob, and force your way into the capital to hunt down and kill the Vice-President, Speaker of the House and others you don't like, just because they will not let you overthrow free elections for your furor.  What 3rd world bananna republic did you and those traitor that made the failed attempt think you were living in?  If that is what you guys call speaking your mind, you can forget it.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > I would bet that not 1...not 1..of the ex's attend. Well...except Trump, of course.
> ...




I don't see why Slick Willie won't attend.  20 years ago, Rush was eating at a steakhouse in New York that Clinton was at, and the ex President came over the chat and was very cordial to the leader of the free world.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> One less liar on the radio...Good-bye...


Name a lie? It’s all a loser like you has to say


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Who did that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> He's gone. He ain't coming back. You can stop lying now. BIDEN is President.
> 
> But just as a recap....your savior on January 6th.
> 
> ...




Xi is president now.

Funny how you Nazis always leave off the "Peacefully and Patriotically."

It's because you Nazis are fucking liars.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Not so far.  Check back in 9 months.  Right now the person you describe is the utterly defeated Donnie trump, except take out Xi and insert Putin.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


thats not inciting a riot speech commie ...


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The insurrectionist mob trump sent to the capital.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Feb 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You're a fucking liar.  

"
On the clip, his head swivels, his body rocks as he tells how Missouri Republican Sen. James M. Talent tried to criminalize research that could have helped those, like Fox, who have Parkinson's Disease.

"What you do in Missouri matters to millions of Americans," he says. "Americans like me."

Already conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh has caused a storm by telling listeners, "he is exaggerating the effects of the disease. He's moving around and shaking and it's purely an act."


The Washington Post interviewed Elaine Richman, a Baltimore neuroscientist who co-wrote "Parkinson's Disease and the Family" and said "anyone who knows the disease well would regard his movement as classic severe Parkinson's disease."

*Limbaugh later apologized, saying people have told him they've seen Fox appear that way in interviews. "So I will bigly, hugely admit that I was wrong, and I will apologize to Michael J. Fox if I am wrong in characterizing his behavior on this commercial as an act," Limbaugh said.""""*






__





						Fox vs. Limbaugh
					






					www.inquirer.com


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


There’s even liberty for you when you finally decide you deserve it


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


That was peloser that sent those traitors in. So still unclear your point.

John Sullivan is my evidence before you ask


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > He's gone. He ain't coming back. You can stop lying now. BIDEN is President.
> ...



No lies necessary. What he said was on the record. And Limbaugh backed him up.
Good riddance to both of them.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

The Breeze said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Unlike Rush who wasn't small.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Yeah it is lemming. Especially when you lace the speech in with the crowd reaction. Some of which they played during the impeachment.
He got exactly what he was hoping for. A spectacle of violence.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww......


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Got liberty.  You paid me to defend it for over 20 years.  Now you just pay me cause you liked my work.  I defend it now for free against people like you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Truly a huge loss.  2021 sucks.  Rush probably did more for the fight to preserve freedom and liberty than any other single man since the Founders.
> ...


No more trips to the Dominican Republican for the kiddie sex tour.   Their economy may tank.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You are delusional.  Even Moscow Mitch would agree.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No lies necessary.



Yet you still lie incessantly. It's a Nazi thing.



> What he said was on the record. And Limbaugh backed him up.
> Good riddance to both of them.



Yes, it is on the record. So why did you lie about it?






You Nazis are fucking liars - it's just the way you are.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I didn't know he continued to smoke.....  

but even that is a hit or miss.....  my Italian grandfather smoked for 65 years, was finally able to quit smoking at 80 and lived to 90, with no complications from his smoking....  maybe he would have lived to 100 if he had never smoked those decades, perhaps?

But he had no other vices, not ever overweight, ate well with everything fresh, no canned or packaged or processed foods, and drank one tall glass of burgundy vino with dinner, no more than that, no drugs, no prostitutes, no pill popping.....


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Whitey. I have three words to say to you: fuck the capitol.


----------



## d0gbreath (Feb 17, 2021)

R.I.P. El Rushbo. You were very interesting.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh

"The great Rush Limbaugh has passed away to a better place, free from physical pain and hostility. His honor, courage, strength, and loyalty will never be replaced. Rush was a patriot, a defender of Liberty, and someone who believed in all of the greatness our Country stands for. Rush was a friend to myself and millions of Americans — a guiding light with the ability to see the truth and paint vivid pictures over the airwaves. Melania and I express our deepest condolences to his wonderful wife, Kathryn, his family, and all of his dedicated fans. He will be missed greatly."

Read Newsmax: Donald Trump's Statement on Rush Limbaugh


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > At times like this, I really wish I could believe there is a hell.
> ...


More threats from the naturally violent trump Qult.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > When was he a "voice for freedom"?
> ...



When was he a "voice for freedom" for any American other than an American who is a white, heterosexual male who is a member of a fundie "Christian" cult?

He did not want to join in with his fellow Americans.

Get a life. We're all here, all Americans. together.


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Talk Radio is on life support?
> 
> Rush drew more listeners daily than CNN, MSNBC, and Fox combined.



Classic Rush, one of his best gags on the left:  "Barack the Magic Negro", sung to the tune of "Puff the Magic Dragon", composed by Paul Shanklin, a black listener of Rush's program:

Barack the magic negro lives in D.C.
The _Los Angeles Times_ calls him that because he's not authentic like me.
A gaff in the L.A. paper said he made guilty whites feel good.
They'll vote for him and not for me because he's not from the hood.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> 
> "The great Rush Limbaugh has passed away to a better place, free from physical pain and hostility. His honor, courage, strength, and loyalty will never be replaced. Rush was a patriot, a defender of Liberty, and someone who believed in all of the greatness our Country stands for. Rush was a friend to myself and millions of Americans — a guiding light with the ability to see the truth and paint vivid pictures over the airwaves. Melania and I express our deepest condolences to his wonderful wife, Kathryn, his family, and all of his dedicated fans. He will be missed greatly."
> 
> Read Newsmax: Donald Trump's Statement on Rush Limbaugh


Ex-president trump.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Dry your panties Whitey. Seriously!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You think I agree with Mitch? Hahaha I believe in the people and liberty. Fks like you are a nuisance


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Meathead said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He wears depends


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Has evil fucking troll, Xi's man made a statement yet?

Maybe his sleazy little worm tongue Jen will?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I figger he is just a regular fag because hasn't decided what to identify as.


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.



The hate came from the Democrats.  Rush was funny and entertaining.  He loved to make fun of Democrats and rile them up.  As you pointed out, it worked


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2021)

Highly intelligent and informative show.  He made me laugh so many times.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 17, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > End of an era for sure - Hated the dude, but hope he RIP.
> ...



Rush was never needed. He was a pig who had more to do with causing the great divide in our country than anybody else I know of.


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him



I'm not underplaying Rush at all, he changed the country.  Rush was the first to truly crack the hate left media monopoly.   He truly was the Godfather of Talk Radio.   But at this point there are better options.    May he Rest in Peace


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP, Rush Limbaugh. Love to his family and millions of his listeners. He gave all to support those who fought for the American people and for the United States Constitution. What a great American he was.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dead at 70 following a battle with lung cancer.
> ...


Rush had more class in his fingernail clippings than you'll ever know in your pathetic existence.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 17, 2021)

*I just heard that Rush passed away* a few hours ago.  I actually turned on his radio show around noon and they were talking about it.  I had a feeling something was wrong.

I missed his show all last week because of the impeachment hearings.  They started at noon or 10AM so I didn't even try to see if Rush was on.  Fortunately, I found out now that he wasn't on anyway.  Years ago there was a news station here that carried Rush and a bunch of other top conserv talk radio all day long including Savage and others then one day they dropped it all for COUNTRY MUSIC.  I live up in the North!  WTF.  So I missed Rush for years after that.

Then last Fall, Summer or whenever, Angelo  I think said something on a thread somewhere about something Rush was going to do live, maybe it had something to do with him appearing at Trump's SOTU address, anyway, it lead to my finding that Rush was still on a local radio station here, a different one, and my being able to catch his show again these past several months!  So for that, I thank him!

But as time went on recently more and more, Rush's days off became increasingly the RULE rather than the exception, no more the rare day off here or there but a question of whether he would even be on day by day;  --none of his guests really hold a candle to him as good as a few of them are.  So after catching Rush's show a couple weeks ago, more and more often, if Rush wasn't on, I simply just turned the radio off.

Years ago, Rush taught me how to critically analyze the Left and cut through all the circus BS, clear the smoke and see to the real issue at hand.  Time came when I realized that when something happened, I would assess it and draw my own conclusions about what it was really about, and when I listened to Rush, he was saying pretty much the same things!  So I both knew that I was seeing things clearly and that Rush had taught me how to cut through all the media BS.  I always wished I had been able to tell Rush that, that I had learned how to analyze things listening to him rather than depending on him to tell me these things, though I was always happy to do both.  I don't see anyone able to step in to fill Rush's shoes now other than maybe Mark Levin or maybe Tucker.

*THE VINDICATION* that Rush was right about most everything and was seeing things clearly was the vitriol the Left had for him.  Had Rush been way off all the time, the Left would have simply ignored him as irrelevant.  But they hated him so much because HE WAS SO RIGHT:  like a vigilant security light over the treasured goal, he peeled away all the layers of fake news and subterfuge they put out there trying to HIDE what they are really doing!  So when you see all the usual pieces of shit here like Synthaholic celebrating his death, understand why.  When the Left takes anyone as seriously with a white, burning hate as they took Rush (or Trump), millions of them following his every word every day attacking him on everything, that is really _their highest vindication_ of how SPOT ON he really was.

So I missed Rush's show last week.  I find out now that I actually DID catch Rush's last show on Feb. 2 and am actually listening to it again right now.  But when I tuned in again yesterday after his not being on Wed, Thur, Fri, then Monday last week, and he wasn't on yet again yesterday, _I felt something was wrong_.  I didn't expect Rush was about to die because he sounded so normal and himself last time on the air!  But I thought maybe if he was going to be OFF the air more than on, that maybe he ought to just hang it up, that his show was pretty much over.

But cancer is funny.  People usually have a comeback and look stronger and better than ever right before their final decline.  Between Feb 3 and today was Rush's final decline.  He will be sadly missed by millions and millions.  There is no substitute.  I'm just glad I got to follow his show these last several months---  maybe the better part of the last year.

So Rush is gone.  Out of respect for him, I'm not posting or reading anything else today, nor going to attack any of the idiots here predictably jumping with joy over his death.  I'm going to just listen to his last radio program and reflect back on his greatness and the loss to us all.  With Rush, you never knew what he was going to come out with and reveal next;  with Hannity, one show sounds predictably like any other from five years ago.  Or ten years ago.  Rush had more meat in just one hour of his program than Hannity has in a month.  With other hosts, all they talk about are the things that have just happened;  --with Rush, he always told you about things as they WERE happening, behind the media smoke, or were ABOUT to or GOING to happen!  It was Rush's near perfect* PREDICTIVE *ability to tell you what things really MEANT and what to EXPECT from politicians that was his true gift to us that made him SPECIAL.


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Nothing to see here.  Just more leftist hate from a leftist fascist that anyone who disagreed with you wasn't kept off the air.   Move along ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> RIP, Rush Limbaugh. Love to his family and millions of his listeners. He gave all to support those who fought for the American people and for the United States Constitution. What a great American he was.


A true patriot


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


President Trump will always be referred to as PRESIDENT Trump.

Biden is Resident


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


How did he expose hypocrisy of the left?  What hypocrisy? He exposed and exploited that hate of the right and enabled Trump!

Rush Limbaugh, Bigoted King Of Talk Radio, Dies At 70 | HuffPost


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> *I just heard that Rush passed away* a few hours ago.  I actually turned on his radio show around noon and they were talking about it.  I had a feeling something was wrong.
> 
> I missed his show all last week because of the impeachment hearings.  They started at noon or 10AM so I didn't even try to see if Rush was on.  Fortunately, I found out now that he wasn't on anyway.  Years ago there was a news station here that carried Rush and a bunch of other top conserv talk radio all day long including Savage and others then one day they dropped it all for COUNTRY MUSIC.  I live up in the North!  WTF.  So I missed Rush for years after that.
> 
> ...


He spawned Trump


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Unlike YOUR heros.....Maxine Waters and John Lewis.   

Where TF did America get all these bizzare crazy people?  Are they Satan spawn?  Sure seems like it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Well that makes you a lot worse. Gross.


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> His endless lies were intended to sow hate and division.



_crickets chirping_


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Lamebrain was a Racist Asshole and Addict.  Fuck him.
> ...



I cannot even determine what your comment is about.  Please translate.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sadly the hate will start shortly.


May God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


ahhhh so youre a mind reader .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> 
> "The great Rush Limbaugh has passed away to a better place, free from physical pain and hostility. His honor, courage, strength, and loyalty will never be replaced. Rush was a patriot, a defender of Liberty, and someone who believed in all of the greatness our Country stands for. Rush was a friend to myself and millions of Americans — a guiding light with the ability to see the truth and paint vivid pictures over the airwaves. Melania and I express our deepest condolences to his wonderful wife, Kathryn, his family, and all of his dedicated fans. He will be missed greatly."
> 
> Read Newsmax: Donald Trump's Statement on Rush Limbaugh


I wonder who wrote that for Trump? Not his mentally challenged groin spawn. Probably Hopie, aftet getting dressed to prepare for the walk of shame.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Words fail me at this time


You make that sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Wrong. 

He was a liar and hatemonger.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

Meathead said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Spoken like a true anti-American insurrectionist supporting loser.   You are probably not an insurrectionist yourself, just because you ain't got the stones.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t have to worry about Rush. He’s in hell with his own radio program still pitching the lies that got him there.
> ...


Sure...............


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Rush made a career stoking hatred from the left


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?



Trump could easily assume Rush’s audience

Not so sure about sponsors


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> When was he a "voice for freedom"?


Never.

He was the voice of fear, ignorance, and hate.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You sure seem to know anti America


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 17, 2021)

WelfareQueen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your lose.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

Meathead said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Quit slobbering when you are down there and everybody else's underwear will be dryer, except yours.  For that there is Depends.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > When was he a "voice for freedom"?
> ...


That’s what fully engulfs you, we know


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


You sound upset.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the hate will start shortly.
> ...


"This is My beloved son, in whom I am well pleased"

"Fear not, little flock. It is My Father's good pleasure to give you the Kingdom"


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Come on, that's the best you can do? Puny.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?


No.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


So nothing original! Figured.

btw, did you shake it out first?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You are just mad because he had a different opinion (well he was also far smarter than the libs and their trolls)..he will be missed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




cant stoke what doesnt exist,, so yeah the left is nothing but hate,,,


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Just like a trumper.  He can carry your water for 4 years, one hint of the truth and you drop him like a hot rock and throw him under the bus.  Nobody needs friends like you.  Probably why you don't have many.  You can't be counted on. I wouldn't want to be like you.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Saying that Michael J. Fox fakes his Parkinson's and also calling women sluts if they took free birth control.  Tsk tsk


Rush never said that Michael J. Fox faked his Parkinson's. On at least one occasion, Fox deliberately did not take his meds so we all could see his symptoms.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


In some circles, that is high society


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Made you feel inadequate, huh.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


OFO, you beta males are a dime-dozen.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 17, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I hardly ever listened to Rush Limbaugh. He did make some very valid, honest points - which made the Left angry as the truth does on this board from time to time, but I found I had to dig through too much arrogance, pomposity, and - at times - crap to get to those points.
> 
> That being said, I hope Rush was a Christian, I hope he accepted Jesus as his savior, I pray for jhim and his family, I hope he does RIP, and I pray hatred for the man will not dominate this thread and that everyone is able to stay classy about the passing of this man, political opinion aside for once.


I am also a born-again Christian. My first thought after hearing of Rush's passing was that I hope that he was also.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush established the new voice of Conservatism

Before Rush, Conservatism was intellectual
William F Buckley, George Will, William Safire

Rush brought about the Carnival Barker, muckraking, bombastic Conservatism


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Uh huh......


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Staidhup said:


> Rush ushered in a era of common sense as mainstream media departed from truth. Constantly exposing hypocrisy and country club elites and their agenda for what it was. Sad day for truth in broadcasting. RIP you will be missed!


Exactly!


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



What does the price of a truck or car have to do with his post?

Clue, nothing.

BTW, why would your little man drive a BMW? 

For that price he could drive a Lexus or Mercedes. 

Oh well.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?
> ...


The pillow guy is in.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rush established the new voice of Conservatism
> 
> Before Rush, Conservatism was intellectual
> William F Buckley, George Will, William Safire
> ...




The late Safire was a Clintonista,  George Will is a BIdenista.    William F. Buckley met and encouraged a young Limbaugh back in the day.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking Alex Jones for his successor?
> ...


That would be a nice fit with Rush's fans.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The only problem is that Trump would spend 4 hours bitching about the people who weren't loyal to him.
He would do more to derail the GOP than to help it.
Rush saw the big picture.  Trump would be in it only for himself.

So I say... go for it.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?
> ...




Libs have been railing against Rush's sponsors for decades.  Getting Limbaugh off the air by lying about him has been a lib campaign since the late 1980's


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2021)

The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.  

Rest in peace Mr. Limbaugh.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 17, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > Rush ushered in a era of common sense as mainstream media departed from truth. Constantly exposing hypocrisy and country club elites and their agenda for what it was.
> ...


I don't remember what company he used, but he was rated at 99.6% truth. He said that his talent (for telling the truth) was due to God. Yes, he did exaggerate the pronunciation of "Gawwwwd" as you said.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 17, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> I enjoyed listening to him from time to time.  I wonder who will get to inherit his radio time slot.


I wonder about that also.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Only speaking for myself, I hold no malice towards Dimm's/Lefty's celebrating Rush's death. It is just where we are at as a divided country.
I cannot personally wait until Bi-Dung, Harris, Pelosi, Schumer, Schiff, Swalwell, and about a hundred or so other Demoncrat's croak as I'll be celebrating my ass off! The sooner the better!!!
I'd also throw in Mika & Joe, Don Lemon, Chris Cuomo, Rachel Madcow, and Canadian shit-eater Ali Velshi for a good measure.

But that's just me.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > No lies necessary.
> ...



Just stop with your bullshit Nazi Boy. He said what he said. i don't care if he tossed that line in to cover his ass or not. 
He pushed the mob to storm the Capitol. Then, instead of marching with them, he slunk back to the WH to watch it all 
on TV..like the coward he is. Deal..with..it.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Never.
> 
> He was the voice of fear, ignorance, and hate.



Rush had the gall to challenge establishment liberals so piss ants like you accuse him of fear, ignorance and hate.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him
> ...



I quit listening to Rush a long time ago, not for any particular reason. 

Your comment makes me curious. What / who is it that you consider to be better options?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey leftist, do you remember when Rush called Obama Barack the magic negro? 
Hilarious.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 17, 2021)

What happens when he gets to those golden gates and finds out tRump didn't really own them ? 
Jimmy Carter does


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Lamebrain was a Racist Asshole and Addict.  Fuck him.


EAT SHOT AND DIE YOU COMMIE PIG


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rush established the new voice of Conservatism
> 
> Before Rush, Conservatism was intellectual
> William F Buckley, George Will, William Safire
> ...



I worship Dr. Michael Savage!
Only because he took no prisoner's!!!


----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


>


ANOTHER ONE THAT CAN TAKE A FUCKING LONG WALK OF A SHORT PIER


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

“Feminism was established so as to allow unattractive women easier access to the mainstream society.” - Rush Limbaugh


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Probably our most famous Republican drug addict.
> ...


trump's BFF Epstein will welcome his bud, Rush.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Watching people on the Left celebrate the death of Rush Limbaugh makes me wonder if their loudly-professed outrage over Donald Trump's mean Tweets was entirely sincere.

It takes raw talent to outrage the left even in death. Rush Limbaugh accomplished that and so much more.

Best line from the NY Times Rush obit:

"He moved his bulk with surprising grace when showing how an environmentalist skips daintily in a woodland."


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> He was a liar and hatemonger.


Same wishes to you when you croak.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


I've been listening to Rush since 1990.
Just listening to his voice was like listening to Paul Harvey before him.
He was better at it than anyone.
I spent the last 18 years listening to him 5 days a week at work while I was in my Truck doing service-calls for the Dept of the Army.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...



Not really but he's certainly the cause of many of your problems. 
Mission Accomplished.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



Actually, Paul Harvey was more eloquent and just a tad smarter, IMHO. Tho', Rush served a similar purpose.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

The great thing about this thread: It is a PERFECT illustration of why Rush was popular. Of his MO. His audience is who they are. And that is on display in this thread.

There have been several comments from people who weren't his fans that were NOT, "yay he is dead, hope he suffered!", but instead paid a nod to his impact and import and even complimented his talents.

But those arent the posts getting the attention from the Ditto-heads. No sir. The Ditto-heads are tripping over each other to post angry, rabid replies to the posts that insult Rush or dance on his grave. They are clearly doing so with lots of gusto and glee. Have you ever seen them so enthusiastic?

This was Rush's audience and his bread and butter that put money in his pockets:

*They are not happy unless they are unhappy about something.*

This phrase and the behavior on display in this thread could not sum them up or illustrate it any better. Rush's estate might receive a royalty check just for my post.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



One of my favorite tunes. Thanks to Rush. Added bonus was that the pretenders hated him for using it. (As I recall)


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2021)

Ah Paul Harvey.

His words cut liberals with a knife so sharp that they didn't realize what had happened before their balls fell down their pants legs.  

Free, one-directional, gender re-assignment!  That's why liberals loved him so much....free stuff!


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> John Kerry was well known before he was married.
> Better known than his wife


Surprise!

That stuff in the "KerryKetchup" bottle wasn't made from tomatoes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> When was he a "voice for freedom" for any American other than an American who is a white, heterosexual male who is a member of a fundie "Christian" cult?
> 
> He did not want to join in with his fellow Americans.
> 
> Get a life. We're all here, all Americans. together.



I don't see you and your fellow Nazis as Americans.

You are the enemy of the Constitution, the enemy of liberty, the enemy of a free market where anyone can be whatever they work to be.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> “Feminism was established so as to allow unattractive women easier access to the mainstream society.” - Rush Limbaugh


Which, if you think about it, is true.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



LOL!  You deny the truth, but that's all stuff that's already known, from using his son to sell access to the RussIans and Chinese, to his racist history and racially insensitive comments, to the allegations of Tara Reade.  Honestly, your attempts are pathetic.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The great thing about this thread: It is a PERFECT illustration of why Rush was popular. Of his MO. His audience is who they are. And that is on display in this thread.
> 
> There have been several comments from people who weren't his fans that were NOT, "yay he is dead, hope he suffered!", but instead paid a nod to his impact and import and even complimented his talents.
> 
> ...



You sound confused. Almost as bad as Bi-Dung at his Town Hall last nite!


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.
> 
> Rest in peace Mr. Limbaugh.


Were you around when Ruth Bader Ginsburg died?  It was a bloodbath of attacks against her.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Rush was never needed. He was a pig who had more to do with causing the great divide in our country than anybody else I know of.



If you could just kill everyone who dissents from the Reich...

Xi's man is working on that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 17, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



So was Charles Manson and Jim Jones.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hate it, he was a true American.
> ...


He wanted every law abiding citizen to be free and treated the same. He wanted everyone to have a chance at being successful. He believed America is the best country in the world. What else do you need to know?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2021)

Sometime this evening, probably in a gay bar in 'Frisco, someone will be murdered in an argument over who hated Rush Limbaugh most.

SFO press will proclaim it was Rush's fault.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.
> ...



I was, and you're lying.

Most people here were respectful.

Not all, but most.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 17, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Sadly the hate will start shortly.



In most cases I hate seeing harsh or nasty things posted in threads about people dying.

But Limbaugh did it often enough, against the living and the dead, that it is more justified here.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Clearly you never listened to Rush Limbaugh. 
The only reason you liked Paul Harvey was because he wasn't a conservative who was constantly being attacked by the communists in the Democrat Party.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


you wouldn't know a truth if it hit you in the chops.  dude, you got nothing but trump TDS.  we know.  let me know when you actually have something resembling news.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Fox admitted to exaggerating his symptoms at a senate hearing so that he would be treated seriously.
> ...



It wasn't, he didn't, and he didn't.  You are embarrassing yourself by repeating your talking points as settled fact.  But what else is new?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


i didnt ask you anything.....and if you dont want to be bothered,dont reply to threads....


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > When was he a "voice for freedom" for any American other than an American who is a white, heterosexual male who is a member of a fundie "Christian" cult?
> ...



Explain all of this. Provide details. Explain who are "Americans". As I said, we are all here and all Americans.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the hate will start shortly.
> ...


Not true. 
I think your image of him is a reflection of the anonymous he drew from leftists.
Everything bad you know of Rush is just their angry opinion of anyone who stands up for conservative thought. 
It's the same with anyone who stands up to the left. 
Most of it is total hogwash.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Paul Harvey was good.  But his stories were not his stories he found.  Rush was all about the story.  he had soooo many stories that he presented that MSM wouldn't touch.  the demofks hate that.  the fact the truth was exposed.  The truth to them was a lie.  know that.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Rush tried to destroy China? 
Who knew?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> It wasn't, he didn't, and he didn't.


Yes it was, and yes he did. It's sad that a casual non-fan knows more about it than a Rush buttlicker like yourself. Your Dittohead card is officially pulled.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> He wanted every law abiding citizen to be free and treated the same. He wanted everyone to have a chance at being successful. He believed America is the best country in the world. What else do you need to know?



That's enough right there to make them panty-pooping afraid!


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> Sometime this evening, probably in a gay bar in 'Frisco, someone will be murdered in an argument over who hated Rush Limbaugh most.
> 
> SFO press will proclaim it was Rush's fault.



And Trump's fault too. . . Somehow.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


it depends on whether your loyalty is for the US or global entities.  let us know yours.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the hate will start shortly.
> ...



All I heard:  "Believe that I'm not a piece of shit, so that I can say this really shitty thing without feeling as guilty as I know I should!"

Next time, why don't you be a man instead of a weaseling pussy?  It's not like your attempted pre-justification lessened the contempt we feel and you earned, so why bother?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The kkkers couldn't have that.  they needed the blacks confined.  Rush exposed their kkk mechanisms often.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



death doesn't change what a bloated oxy addicted draft dodging hypocrite he was when he was alive.   satan has a special place in hell for hat pig.

me? wanna see  MY reaction?


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



dumb post, it shows that you don't understand how globalization benefits America


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't, he didn't, and he didn't.
> ...


no, no he didn't.  no, no he didn't.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


amazing you have friends. oh wait.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


hahahahahaha thanks for your loyalty to other countries.  thanks, BTW, I didn't say anything other than loyalty.  I see you jumped in to defend the other countries.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Wrong! Your Dittohead card is also pulled.

You disgraced former Dottiheads can reclaim your club cards by writing a personal check to the National Association for Fake White Grievance.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Chillicothe said:


> I didn't read all the posts on this surprisingly long thread. I just don't care enough about Rush Limbaugh to wade through 'em all.
> 
> A few early ones did catch my attention:
> 
> ...



Just spit it out you bloviating  pussy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 17, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Exactly what was it I said that was so bad for you to get your panties in a wad???


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit over the years here a few of them knew everything he talked about.....even quoted the guy often....
> ...



Translated:  We can just get our talking points completely safe from any chance of having to actually hear those nasty dissenting viewpoints.  Our bubbles are so much thicker now.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm right, correct, and always truthful.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Nope.  Hate being phrases like "libtard" and "feminazi"


jknowgood said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Irony, without which there would be no tRumplings.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You post makes no sense.

Why post as an idiot?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Were you around when Ruth Bader Ginsburg died?  It was a bloodbath of attacks against her.





Uncensored2008 said:


> I was, and you're lying.
> 
> Most people here were respectful.
> 
> Not all, but most.


Are you talking about in "politics" or in the "badlands"?

The badlands were a bloodbath of attacks against a great justice.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Just keep in mind:

*They are not happy unless they are unhappy about something.*

This will explain 99% of their behavior.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Just stop with your bullshit Nazi Boy. He said what he said. i don't care if he tossed that line in to cover his ass or not.
> He pushed the mob to storm the Capitol. Then, instead of marching with them, he slunk back to the WH to watch it all
> on TV..like the coward he is. Deal..with..it.



He said what he and you're a fucking liar. You deliberately cut out the key element so that you could slander the president.

Like all Nazis, you are devoid of even a shred of integrity or honor.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > noonereal said:
> ...


see, you still don't understand loyalty.  can't find any except for yours for other countries.  you ain't american.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>




That's exactly what I will be doing when you do the world a favor and kick the bucket.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Translated: We can just get our talking points completely safe from any chance of having to actually hear those nasty dissenting viewpoints


Horseshit, obviously. The media is now inundated with wannabe Rush morons with half the class and intelligence Rush had. Which is why you love them.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh didn't preach liberty.  He spewed hate and fear.
> ...


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...



like sandra fluke?  oxyboy spent 3 full days denigrating her. 

 he said children should eat outa dumpsters thru the summer when school is out....

he said drug dealers & USERS 'outa be sent up' for their criminality & habit AT THE SAME TIME he was using.  made his housekeeper buy his drugs for him.

that is or now i get to say WAS rush limbaugh.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > John Kerry was well known before he was married.
> ...



His wife may be known for what her great grandfather did. 
Heinz was never a war hero, Senator, Presidential candidate or Sec State


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Actually I like Dr. Michael Savage the best! He didn't mince his words and went at the meat of the matter! Savage's books are the best! Even much, much better than Ann Coulter.
BTW, where is Coulter these days?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Just stop with your bullshit Nazi Boy. He said what he said. i don't care if he tossed that line in to cover his ass or not.
> ...


sold their integrity and souls to the devil himself. thanks,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Are you talking about in "politics" or in the "badlands"?
> 
> The badlands were a bloodbath of attacks against a great justice.



I don't waste my time in badlands.

The shit show from the Nazis is all upstairs, all here.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Go back and look at your post.  Now imagine me saying that about your father.  If you have even one iota of the decency you erroneously want to believe you have, you won't have to ask your question again.  In fact, you will slink away from this thread in shame.

If you have to come back and ask the question again, I'll know that you are exactly what I spit on you for being.  Frankly, just the fact that you had to ask it once tells me that your parents failed utterly in raising you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


and they have said just about the same thing about your side.....you party people are so much alike.....


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


post the video of him saying that.  go ahead now, prove your post big shot.  I got a feeling you'll take a knee.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


To some people.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Translated: We can just get our talking points completely safe from any chance of having to actually hear those nasty dissenting viewpoints
> ...


the fact is, you hate opposing viewpoints because they prove your side is fked in the head. go ahead, admit it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> he said drug dealers & USERS 'outa be sent up' for their criminality & habit AT THE SAME TIME he was using. made his housekeeper buy his drugs for him


Then received a nice little deal from prosecutors for snitching out the doctors.


----------



## Shelzin (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


I haven't read this thread other than the OP.  I'm not going to either.   I am going to say the same thing about Rush as I did Elijah Cummings...   My silence on him is me showing him respect.   I will not lie about my opinion on someone alive or dead. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Cry it all out, crybaby. I can take it. I am here for you.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



OMG, you are so stupid. Does it hurt? 

You miserable moron, we set up the globalization that we ENJOY to benefit US. 

Why are you Trumpist nuts so fuckin ignorant? You are gonna drag us back to the stone age with your ignorance, Good grief. Go back to school and learn to think, then take the time to keep current. You woe it to me unless you want to give up your vote.


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP Rush. 

Sad day.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 17, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



How is that when he was CAUGHT breaking the law.



> He wanted everyone to have a chance at being successful.



Yea if you were a white man.

 He believed America is the best country in the world. What else do you need to know?
[/QUOTE]

A helluva lot more, you still haven't explained what made him a GREAT American.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.



Rush never used facts, how was he going to destroy anyone with a brain?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...



What's even more pathetic? It's 2021 and some geezers are still listening to AM talk radio.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.
> ...



Did you listen to his show often?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.


And yet Rush allowed virtually zero debate on his show. If he was such a skilled debater, why did he allow none on his show?

I can believe he was a skilled debater. He was brilliant and talented. That being the case, Rush knew full well his material -- which generally rested on falsehoods and fallacies -- would not stand up in a debate or under any real scrutiny. And this is why such a sharp man was forced to maintain a bully pulpit at all times and shout down callers who challenged him. It wasn't that Rush was incapable of good debate; it was that Rush's material was dubious and indefensible. Rush knew this. He wasn't going to spend a second of his program allowing his own material to be undermined.

Similarly, the ShamWow guy isnt going to show you footage of the ShamWow failing.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush was okay, but Lou Dobbs and Ann Coulter were way ahead 20 years ago concerning national security on our So. Border!
Dittoheads forget that was what got Trump elected! Rush was late to that party compared to those two!!!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Don't be stupider than you have to be.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Just stop with your bullshit Nazi Boy. He said what he said. i don't care if he tossed that line in to cover his ass or not.
> He pushed the mob to storm the Capitol. Then, instead of marching with them, he slunk back to the WH to watch it all
> on TV..like the coward he is. Deal..with..it.





Uncensored2008 said:


> He said what he and you're a fucking liar. You deliberately cut out the key element so that you could slander the president.
> 
> Like all Nazis, you are devoid of even a shred of integrity or honor.


You have to admit that most of what Trump says are lies.  He said he was going to the capitol with his supporters, then he went back to the white house instead.  Maybe he knew that the secret service wouldn't let Trump be in the line of ensuing violence.

They couldn't have the top people in the line of succession in the same place, especially during a riot.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



I know right? To be really informed you must get your information from social media. 
Hey, did you know I'm a French model?


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> ...



I have working stem cells.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> you must get your information from social media.



No. I must not.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.
> ...



Actually, he put leftists to the front of the call list. 
Didn't Anderson Cooper tell you that?


----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.
> ...


She was a worthless POS and deserved everything she got


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> Explain all of this. Provide details. Explain who are "Americans". As I said, we are all here and all Americans.



America is more than a nation, it's an ideal - and ideal that is defined by the Constitution. You wage war on the Constitution. You seek to end the Constitutional republic in favor of a Marxist dictatorship. You wage war on the right to free speech. You crush religion, you attack any press not controlled by the Reich. You deny the right to private property, demanding that all belongs to the Reich, including the people, to be used as our rulers see fit. You deny the basic rights to defense of ourselves, our property, our families. If we defend ourselves from attack by criminals and thugs, you seek to put us in prison while bailing the thugs out.

You are Nazis, you are not Americans. You defy everything that America has ever stood for.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Your true colors have come out again. People are either laughing at you or disgusted by them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I rarely listened to Savage because his voice grated on me. 
I didn't know when he came on. 
With Rush....it was 12 noon every weekday providing 3 hours of journalism excellence.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.
> ...



Actually, Rush used a lot of audio and video clips to back up his arguements.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2021)

Camp said:


> Probably our most famous Republican drug addict.


I was impressed that the ACLU defended him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


My father in law listened to him to daily to find out what “the enemy” was doing. I always thought it was funny.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

Desperado said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Were you around when Ruth Bader Ginsburg died?  It was a bloodbath of attacks against her.
> ...


Do you believe that, or are you just doing that to prove uncensored lied?



Uncensored2008 said:


> I was, and you're lying.
> Most people here were respectful.
> Not all, but most.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


I firmly believe that she was a cancer on the court.  She should have retired long long ago, but there i a bright side that Trump picker her replacement.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush was early spot-on about the fallacy of renewable energy along with the 'Big Lie' that we can actually change the climate!
But it no helped Texas this week!


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.
> ...


 I was here. No it wasn't a blood bath. A few POS yes. Dont make a mountain out of a mole hill like you did with the "insurrection ".


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> *Just spit it out you bloviating pussy.*



Well, it is certainly not my poor avatar's intention to upset or discombobulate any Rush Limbaugh fanboys.  If they are offended by the Mark Twain quote, well, their beef is with Twain.  IMHO.
..............................................

However, I do have a personal anecdote about Rush.
One that has long guided my perception of him.
In fact, I even wrote him a rather...ummm, skeptical?....note about it shortly after it happened.
He did not respond.

Anyway, years ago when I had to make long drive trips I would turn on Limbaugh because back then he was a bit of a novelty.  Entertainment of a sort.

So I remember it well all these years later. I was driving from St.Louis to Peoria. Listening to Rush shortly after Clinton had taken the White House. Chelsea Clinton was, I suppose, 9 or 10 years old.  Still a 'little girl'.

And Rush went on his program, heard by millions and started calling her ugly.
I couldn't believe my ears.
A little girl. An adult man. On a ginormous megaphone. Calling a little girl of a political 'enemy'....ugly!

Rush, from that nano-second on, was no man of honor in my eyes.  He was merely a bully on a soapbox.
I was really annoyed by it. Wrote his station,  addressed it to him.
And that was the last of it. Never listened to him again.

Though I did read later after some merde' hit the fan about it that he tried to blame it on some employee of his.
Who denied it and then quit.

So, unless Rush Limbaugh grew up in the intervening years, he will forever remain in my perception......a cheap bully of little girls.

Other than that, I'm pretty neutral on the guy.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



which one exactly, pops?

this one?  it starts @ the 1:25 mark:


or this?

During his talk show on October 5, 1995, Limbaugh stated: “There’s nothing good about drug use. We know it. It destroys individuals. It destroys families. Drug use destroys societies. Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. And the laws are good because we know what happens to people in societies and neighborhoods which become consumed by them. And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up.” Limbaugh argued that drug abuse was a choice, not a disease, and that it should be combatted with strict legal consequences.
Limbaugh on Drug Addiction - Ethics Unwrapped






or any of these?

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rush+limbaugh+sandra+fliuke&page&utm_source=opensearch

haven't you learned by now that i ALWAYS back up what i say.

i hope YOUR knees bleed bigley whilst you're down there.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

skye said:


> RIP Rush.
> 
> Sad day.
> 
> ...



he dodged the draft because of an anal cyst & called those who actually fought in iraq but were against the war as 'phony soldiers'...  him & dirty ted nugent had much in common.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

rest in peace Rush. We will pick up the slack for you. Thank you for all you’ve done.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



Lol!! You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Actually, he put leftists to the front of the call list.


Actually, he didn't, but he knew his gullible audience would believe him when he said he did. And his gimmick was to shout them down and/or hang up on them. Again, Rush wasn't going to let his own product be undermined on his own informercial.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Desperado said:


> I firmly believe that she was a cancer on the court.


Thta comment might carry more weight if anyone believed for a single second you knew a single thing about any of her legal opinions.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

he had a great self-deprecating humor. people don't know, he was very humble, as opposed to his "bad boy" image


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

This thread is a very helpful tool, to see the truth about certain members.


----------



## j-mac (Feb 17, 2021)

Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...

Most civil people know that in times like this if you don't have something positive to say, then you don't say anything...But no, you people have to come in here and be pure assholes...

I hope you all get in a car crash and die.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> During his talk show on October 5, 1995, Limbaugh stated: “There’s nothing good about drug use.,, And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up.” Limbaugh argued that drug abuse was a choice, not a disease, and that it should be combatted with strict legal consequences.
> Limbaugh on Drug Addiction - Ethics Unwrapped


I thought it a bit hypocritical, since Rush took more illegal drugs (yes oxycontin is illegal when you don't have a prescription)  than a lot of neighborhoods.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 17, 2021)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...
> 
> Most civil people know that in times like this if you don't have something positive to say, then you don't say anything...But no, you people have to come in here and be pure assholes...
> 
> I hope you all get in a car crash and die.


lots of righties here had some shitty things to say when ginsberg died.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > RIP Rush.
> ...



The term today that we use for "anal cyst" is simply "USMB liberals".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.



Heard about that. Lung cancer is a tough way to go.
RIP


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...
> 
> Most civil people know that in times like this if you don't have something positive to say, then you don't say anything...But no, you people have to come in here and be pure assholes...
> 
> I hope you all get in a car crash and die.



It is despicable, the man is not even in the grave yet. Had they waited a few days even, it would have shown at least some twisted sense of respect for the dead. Not much, but maybe a little bit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...
> 
> Most civil people know that in times like this if you don't have something positive to say, then you don't say anything...But no, you people have to come in here and be pure assholes...
> 
> I hope you all get in a car crash and die.


Haha, "Exhibit A"


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so liberals relied on what other people said about what he might have said or not.
> ...


The bottom line remains that you relied on someone else to listen to his show, carefully carve up something he said and present you with a context free soundbite that confirms your bias.


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 17, 2021)

The truth hurts the most with the people who do not want the truth to be known. Dimbo’s now have to contend with a host of those following in his foot steps. Rush proved that one voice in the wilderness of deceit and hypocrisy can indeed move mountains.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The term today that we use for "anal cyst" is simply "USMB liberals".


And by "we", you mean the relatively tiny little Trump cult that has been relegated and shamed to the internet armpit of white wing America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> The bottom line remains that you relied on someone else to listen to his show


False. You made that up, because you didnt have a point without making up a lie. I was a frequent listener at one point and know Rush's tactics well. And a quote is a quote is a quote. Just give it up. Your point was weak from the start and has only gotten weaker as you have been forced to make up falsehoods to support it.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.
> ...


The other half is because of democrats.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

Meathead said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You alfalfa males just keep chewing the same old cudd.


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line remains that you relied on someone else to listen to his show
> ...


Bad form there, chopping up my post and ignoring the rest of it. It's almost as if you wanted a context free sequence of words. And on this national day of mourning. Sad.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush is utterly unhatable.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




??????

You claimed "Rush limbaugh is one of the large causes of the problems facing " China, your country.

I agree it's a stupid claim - but it's your claim. 

Most of your claims are stupid.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> “Feminism was established so as to allow unattractive women easier access to the mainstream society.” - Rush Limbaugh


And someone who got soaked by at least three women......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush is utterly unhatable.


he cant wear hats?....i thought they had a picture of him here wearing a hat?....


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Say his to your hero, dumbass don, since neither one of you have a job.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2021)

Actually I feel bad for our liberal "associates" who are going to look hard and look for a place to get their mandatory 2-minutes of hate.  Some may choke on their own bile and die.  

Deaths could rival the count for Covid in a Noo Yawk Nursing Home!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Bad form there, chopping up my post and ignoring the rest of it.


Not at all. I responded to your first point and ignored your Gish Gallop. You will find i always do this. We can move on to another individual point now, if you like. But i ignore the Gish Gallop always. The bad form is yours for your tactic.

And when anyone can scroll up an inch and see the rest, that's fine. I do it both to ignore the Gish Gallop and to make it clear to which statement i am responding. Because i am not going to allow the Gish Gallop tactic and respond to a litany of claims meant to obfuscate and distract.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You have to admit that most of what Trump says are lies.  He said he was going to the capitol with his supporters, then he went back to the white house instead.  Maybe he knew that the secret service wouldn't let Trump be in the line of ensuing violence.
> 
> They couldn't have the top people in the line of succession in the same place, especially during a riot.



Like most Nazis, you're a shameless liar.

I said nothing about Trump and lies.

I pointed out that your Reich mate is a liar, but which of you Nazis are not liars?


----------



## White 6 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Put down the pipe before you burn out that last brain cell.  You don't have much grip on reality, as it is.  Possibly not all you fault as you were mind Fkd by don the out of work, one shot politician.  Took less than a term to get his number for everybody else but his cattle.  Mooo-ve on Bessy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> I have working stem cells.



Stem cells?

Whoo boy are you fucking ignorant..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Do you believe that, or are you just doing that to prove uncensored lied?



The one lying is you.

I said, most, not all.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Rush is a POS fear mongering racist. Good riddance.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Facts are a bitch.

Sure they speak for some, and to some, but they are expression of a dysfunctional system, these are facts, not opinions.  You folks can look at it one way, but others will look at it in another way, this is a FACT, and someone will point it out.  If you have a Marxian point of view?  The only way to not point this out, is to censor speech, otherwise?  Yeah, someone would rise to be a voice to these folks.  Why do you folks deny this?

These guys are SYMPTOMS of a corrupt system, they are not the cause. . . I KNOW you would love to blame them though, that is how much hate you have in your heart.  But I don't, nor do I hate your POV, any more than I hate theirs. I am one of the few on this site that knows it is the game, not the players.

*                     Chris Hedges: Papering Over the Rot                 *
*The staggering concentration of wealth at the top has deformed our governing institutions — new window dressing will not end oligarchy.
Chris Hedges: Papering Over the Rot*

". . . .The new wealth comes from a cartel capitalism far more concentrated and far more criminal than any of the cartels built by the old robber barons of the 19th century. It was made possible by Ronald Reagan and Bill Clinton who, in exchange for corporate money to fund their campaigns and later Clinton’s foundation and post-presidency opulent lifestyle, abolished the regulations that once protected the citizenry from the worst forms of monopoly exploitation. The demolishing of regulations made possible the largest upwards transference of wealth in American history. Whatever you say about Trump, he at least initiated moves to break up Facebook, Google, Amazon and the other Silicon Valley monopolists, none of which will happen under Biden, whose campaign these corporations bankrolled. And that has to be one of the reasons these digital platforms disappeared Trump from social media.

The new robber barons peddle the classless identity politics of the Democratic Party to deflect attention from their stranglehold on wealth and power, as well as their exploitation of workers, especially those that make their products overseas. Corporations such as Walmart have 80 percent of their suppliers in China. These corporations are full partners in China’s state-controlled capitalism and suppression of basic labor rights and wages, where most Chinese workers make less than $350 a month and toil in Dickensian conditions.

There is no political will among the ruling elites to defend the rights of Amazon workers who are aggressively blocked by the company, the country’s second largest employer, from forming unions, work all night in drafty, COVID-19-infested warehouses or deliver packages for $15 an hour, which leaves thousands of Amazon workers dependent on food stamps. Likewise, this is no political will among the elites to defend the rights of workers in China, often forced to work 100 hours of overtime a month in sweatshops for as little as $2 or $3 an hour.

History has repeatedly illustrated the dire consequences of extreme social inequality. It foments revolutionary ferment, which can come from the left or the right. Either a leftwing populism that smashes oligarchic power takes control or its counterfeit, a rightwing populism, built on the poisoned solidarity of hate, racism, vengeance and violence — and bankrolled by the hated oligarchs that use it as a front to solidify tyranny. We are barreling towards the latter.

The soaring levels of social inequality are laid out in stark statistics that are reflected back to us in the pain, despair and suffering afflicting perhaps 70 percent of the US public. The wealth of US billionaires has increased to over $1.1 trillion since mid-March 2020, when the pandemic began to ravage the country, a nearly 40 percent leap during the past 10 months. The total wealth of America’s 660 billionaires, $4.1 trillion, is two-thirds higher than the $2.4 trillion in total wealth held by the bottom half of the population, 165 million Americans. An additional eight million Americans were recently classified as “newly poor” as the poverty rate increased 2.4 percentage points from June to December 2020. It is now at 11.8 percent, although many economists argue that the official poverty rate of $26,500 for a family of four masks the fact that perhaps half the country lives in real poverty.. . . "


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


you are a bigot....so you are right up there with him....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> you are a bigot....so you are right up there with him....


So he is getting a Presidential Medal of Freedom?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you are a bigot....so you are right up there with him....
> ...


i dont know is he?....im sure he thinks he deserves one.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...




It's amusing, Iranian troll fawn (Farouk) went over to the RGB dead thread to try and show how terrible Americans were about her death - and couldn't come up with anything. 

You Nazis have no clue.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The term today that we use for "anal cyst" is simply "USMB liberals".
> ...


The Democratic Party was usurped by Progressives in the 1960's. Progs have been pushing their brand for at least 55 years with massive success in regions of this nation. Republicans were for the most part on defense from constant attacks. Progs have convinced their voters that Republicans are the worst thing ever. And that is not the truth. Republicans were slow to fight back. And Republican voters about a decade or go began their pushback with the Tea Party. It was infected with elite Republican interference and even some who ran as Tea Party people and were not. Tea Party people actually won races and did not take office. Other Tea Party people were demeaned and destroyed by both Progs and Repubs as they were running for office. You offer nothing. We are still waiting for greatness by all cultures. All we get is the age old political swill that leads nations into destruction. I do not know if there is going to be civil discourse. But I could tell you there is only so long a person will work for someone else dumber then him through quotas for long as a nation declines.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away. End of an era for sure.


No, it's just the beginning of a huge, patriotic, conservative movement.  Rush is revered by hundreds of millions and will always be so.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

The 4th and 5th tweet are very true - so why was it alright for Rush to be gleeful over their deaths (brought on by their behaviour) but not alright for us to be gleeful over Rush’s death, also brought on by HIS behaviour?

Anyone?


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


the left hates everyone that refuses to bow to tyranny .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you are a bigot....so you are right up there with him....
> ...



Maybe if he sets St. John's on fire again, Xi's man will give him one.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


lol ! nah... you people cant upset me .....you see i know when you take away the loud noise of crying ,complaining, and lying leftist like you are nothing more than cowards and weaklings ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Locke11_21 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks for admitting that Rush did the world a favor.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny given you fapped over Ears
> ...


*Touches nose with finger and points to you while nodding.....


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

A conservative icon is now gone. They don't have many left. Trump is the real cult leader, but he is not an elected official, and his lieutenants that have real traction with the goobers in fly over country are not as charismatic or powerful as Rush. A new crop has entered Congress, people like Marjorie Taylor Greene, the Palin wannabe from Colorado and the dim witted Madison Cawthorne of N.C., but in the broadcasting sphere, Rush's absence leaves a huge void, and no one can match his influence. The next influential Trump surrogate, please stand up.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> he had a great self-deprecating humor. people don't know, he was very humble, as opposed to his "bad boy" image


You just pull shit out of your ass left and right on this site, all day long, don’t you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Rush was okay, but Lou Dobbs and Ann Coulter were way ahead 20 years ago concerning national security on our So. Border!
> Dittoheads forget that was what got Trump elected! Rush was late to that party compared to those two!!!


Rush preferred Ted Cruz.
I never held that against him tho......


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Ah.....trump Qultists and their deep abiding love of scatology..........................


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> A conservative icon is now gone. They don't have many left. Trump is the real cult leader, but he is not an elected official, and his lieutenants that have real traction with the goobers in fly over country are not as charismatic or powerful as Rush. A new crop has entered Congress, people like Marjorie Taylor Greene, the Palin wannabe from Colorado and the dim witted Madison Cawthorne of N.C., but in the broadcasting sphere, Rush's absence leaves a huge void, and no one can match his influence. The next influential Trump surrogate, please stand up.


Yep....who's the next sorry sucker to get a target placed on his back?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...
> ...


How many days will you wait to celebrate Putin’s death?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yeah, fuck you. I don't give a fuck...


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he had a great self-deprecating humor. people don't know, he was very humble, as opposed to his "bad boy" image
> ...


everyone from Sean Hannity to Trump has talked about Rush's self-deprecating nature

you know nothing about conservatives, it seems


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> the left hates everyone that refuses to bow to tyranny .


The Left just defeated tyranny in November.


----------



## McRib (Feb 17, 2021)

I guess thoughts and prayers weren't enough this time. 





__





						Nonreligious Questions
					

Whether you’ve been turned off by religion in the past or have a question about one of the world’s religions, check out what Patheos has to offer.




					friendlyatheist.patheos.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Because Hannity and Trump are always truthful? You moron.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

"Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


You sound upset, hun.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> "Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush


He is on newsmax now on the ,Kelly show. They're talking about Rush.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

I won't speak poorly of the recently passed.  I spoke what I and the GOPQ feels is an appropriate response.  

*"Thought and Prayers"*

On the other hand, I have watched several family and loved ones die with cancer.  It is a cruel and painful experience for everyone.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was okay, but Lou Dobbs and Ann Coulter were way ahead 20 years ago concerning national security on our So. Border!
> ...


Who’s the guy in your sigpic? A tranny?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The classiness and non-racism of the trump Qultists.........................


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


God will judge the words he spoke, whether they were racist, inflammatory or demeaning to women.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> The man who solidified my views on so many things (usually by challenging them.) Many thanks and mega dittos, Rush! You did good.


Of course.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> "Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush


Trump will talk Trump. If he talks Rush, it will be to tell everyone how much Rush liked Trump. He’ll also say that Rush agreed that Trump won the election.

Everything will be centered on Trump.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> His wife, Katherine, made a great and emotional speech on his show - The Rush Limbaugh Show. He was truly a genuine man, and very - as he would say it - "a loan from God".


This the one who outlasted him?   Sort of like Katherine Parr.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush
> ...


Pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > His wife, Katherine, made a great and emotional speech on his show - The Rush Limbaugh Show. He was truly a genuine man, and very - as he would say it - "a loan from God".
> ...


You know she’s relieved. Now she has all his money and doesn’t have to have him around.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> ...


Or just disagreed with left wingers.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

As an Asian-American, I didn't even know who Rush Limbaugh even was back in 1989. It wasn't until early 1990's did I start listening to his radio show. He would come on right after a small bit "And Now You Know the Rest of the Story" done by a radio icon Paul Harvey. I was a diehard radio freak. I would listen to music and talk. So, it was around the Summer of 1991, did I start listening to one of his radio shows. I have never looked back since. 

Now, I know he went through some hard times, but I am sure we all did at one point. I am not saying that he was perfect. But he perfected and inspired me ( I am only speaking for myself). I was not in the best shape in my personal life at that time. But I made it through, nonetheless. Today, I am a much better person than I was back then. And I was glad that I was able to listen to his shows through the years - make that three decades. 

So, that would certainly make me a Rush Baby. Or a Dittohead, as he would sometimes call it.

Anyways, Mega Dittos for all those who followed him through the years. I know I will certainly miss him greatly. But since I am a subscriber to his 24/7 Rush, I will continue listening to most of his past shows. As I do frequently on the weekends.

RIP Mr. Rush Limbaugh!


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> ...


Rush treated women better then most men treat women in ghettos. Judgement comes for us all.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


She manufactured them?


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the left hates everyone that refuses to bow to tyranny .
> ...



They installed tyranny in Nov.. There, fixed that!
That's why barbed wire and 7k troops remain around the Capitol, sluggo!


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mr. Friscus said:


> I guess his wife just said on the radio Rush has passed.
> 
> I was usually 50/50 on a lot of his stances.  However, I'm sure it's a happy day in leftist circles, a day of celebration.



I sent a note saying I would not attend the funeral, but I approved of it.

Mark Twain


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > My sympathies to all who loved him.
> ...


Another threat by the naturally violent trump Qult.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> You know she’s relieved. Now she has all his money and doesn’t have to have him around.


Even with all that money, that would make me quite depress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, fuck you. I don't give a fuck...


Well obviously. Anyone who would throw a grade A hissy fit over someone being glad an old man is dead and then wish death upon children in the next breath obviously doesn't care much how he appears. Because it's not a good look.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Ronald Reagan once called Rush the ‘Number One voice for conservatism in our country,' and Rush truly was.

 When diagnosed with cancer, Rush told his friends that he had a ‘deeply personal relationship with God' and that he had been ‘working that relationship tremendously.'


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> 
> "The great Rush Limbaugh has passed away to a better place, free from physical pain and hostility. His honor, courage, strength, and loyalty will never be replaced. Rush was a patriot, a defender of Liberty, and someone who believed in all of the greatness our Country stands for. Rush was a friend to myself and millions of Americans — a guiding light with the ability to see the truth and paint vivid pictures over the airwaves. Melania and I express our deepest condolences to his wonderful wife, Kathryn, his family, and all of his dedicated fans. He will be missed greatly."
> 
> Read Newsmax: Donald Trump's Statement on Rush Limbaugh


Ex-president trump.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 17, 2021)

About 3,000 views and over six hundred posts a scant seven hours after his death was announced. No matter what you think of him, Rush Limbaugh revolutionized radio and rose out of nowhere to be practically a household name. He will be missed.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> *God *will judge the words he spoke, whether they were racist, inflammatory or demeaning to women.



Do you have any evidence to support this claim?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, fuck you. I don't give a fuck...
> ...



Eat shit, cretin...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> everyone from Sean Hannity to Trump has talked about Rush's self-deprecating nature


Which helps show what a conman Rush was on the air. He was playing a character. Actors get paid to lie. Rush got paid bigly.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ex-president trump


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> ...



Former Presidents are always identified as President (insert last name here)...


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush
> ...


Tonite the so called talk show hosts at 11:30 P.M. on the three major networks who are also comedians will be political again.  Just three  comrades of thousands that promote Progressive Socialist agendas.  Trump had no support from 95% of what we see on TV for 4 years. His wife was the most unoffensive first lady in my lifetime and she was treated brutally. Fashion magazines and women's magazines ignored her. She was criticized for everything she did. Through it all she showed class.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the left hates everyone that refuses to bow to tyranny .
> ...


and your life is going to get a lot harder in the next few yrs ....but being the idiot that you are you will blame the right for bidens economic crushing policies .


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Donald Trump will join Sean Hannity tonight at 9p ET on Fox News Channel"  to talk Rush
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Oh no, someone wishing death on children doesn't like me. Whats next? Child molesters will hate me, too? Disconcerting!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Former Presidents are always identified as President (insert last name here)...


Not Trump. He broke the norms gleefully, and so he gets no benefit from them. "Mentally ill criminal Trump" will have to do.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Rush often said that he was purely an entertainer......but most of his stuff involved pointing out the ridiculous nature of the left. 
And he was usually 100% correct in pointing out their flaws and 98% correct in predicting what they were about to do to America.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the left hates everyone that refuses to bow to tyranny .
> ...


No, she proceeded with the 2and fake impeachme


toobfreak said:


> *I just heard that Rush passed away* a few hours ago.  I actually turned on his radio show around noon and they were talking about it.  I had a feeling something was wrong.
> 
> I missed his show all last week because of the impeachment hearings.  They started at noon or 10AM so I didn't even try to see if Rush was on.  Fortunately, I found out now that he wasn't on anyway.  Years ago there was a news station here that carried Rush and a bunch of other top conserv talk radio all day long including Savage and others then one day they dropped it all for COUNTRY MUSIC.  I live up in the North!  WTF.  So I missed Rush for years after that.
> 
> ...


That's such a good post, toobefreak.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> ...



twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Rush often said that he was purely an entertainer.....


Right, that was his weak sauce moral and ethical excuse for his fallacies and falsehoods. He was more talking to himself to soothe himself when he said that, than he was to his dittoheads or critics.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


No....January 6th and the inspiration many found in the BIG LIE caused the troops and barbed wire around the Capitol.  And you are continuing the BIG LIE by amplifying it with another BIG LIE.....Popeye....


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



m'k ... president tinkles .... president tribblehead ... president MAGAT ... 
president loooooooooooooser ...........


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Rush Limbaugh is deceased and the EIB needs a new host, and Trump has been "deplatformed" from Twitter and needs a new soapbox, isn't the obvious solution to these problems is to install The Donald behind the Golden EIB microphone?
> ...


He is essentially saying he doesn't think he wants the job when there are well -trained conservatives can do that job.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.



Maybe, but once we get leadership of the House again, we're impeaching Slow Joe three times.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Desperado said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Well, there you have it.  Classy trumpsters.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Former Presidents are always identified as President (insert last name here)...
> ...



You don't get to re-write the rules, peon...


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> As an Asian-American, I didn't even know who Rush Limbaugh even was back in 1989. It wasn't until early 1990's did I start listening to his radio show. He would come on right after a small bit "And Now You Know the Rest of the Story" done by a radio icon Paul Harvey. I was a diehard radio freak. I would listen to music and talk. So, it was around the Summer of 1991, did I start listening to one of his radio shows. I have never looked back since.
> 
> Now, I know he went through some hard times, but I am sure we all did at one point. I am not saying that he was perfect. But he perfected and inspired me ( I am only speaking for myself). I was not in the best shape in my personal life at that time. But I made it through, nonetheless. Today, I am a much better person than I was back then. And I was glad that I was able to listen to his shows through the years - make that three decades.
> 
> ...




I first tuned in to Rush in late 1989, after an Uncle told me about him. One of the very first things I listened to was one of his "caller abortions."

Somehow, I took it completely the wrong way. I thought that he was simply trying to shock people by being gross, rude and crass. 

So. I changed stations. 

Weeks later, I listened again, MOSTLY to hear Rush getting grief from the callers. . . The "caller abortion" subject came up again. Only, this time, Rush made the brilliant point about the offended listener's hypocrisies when he pointed out how much MORE outraged and upset people were getting over a (vacuum cleaner) sound effect on a radio show. . . than they were likely to be upset by REAL abortions taking place all over the country, every day. 

And, he was right.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Rush was early spot-on about the fallacy of renewable energy along with the 'Big Lie' that we can actually change the climate!
> But it no helped Texas this week!


*Who knew that the Texas power grid was Limbaugh's final horcrux. *   (no, I didn't think of that myself)


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> And he was usually 100% correct in pointing out their flaws and 98% correct in predicting what they were about to do to America.


He was pretty spot on with the Mueller Report. And he explained on a few of his shows during that time, what the Dems were really up to. And he even pointed out who was really behind the scenes. But he also said that they were never going to be prosecuted or go to jail for what they did.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I am sadened by those in here from the left that have so little class that they feel on the day that someone passes away, your hatred of the man is so deep that you feel you must just show your collective asses...
> ...


Where is he being buried?   Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> I first tuned in to Rush in late 1989



Oh, you had a troubled youth, my sympathies.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> I first tuned in to Rush in late 1989, after an Uncle told me about him. One of the very first things I listened to was one of his "caller abortions."
> 
> Somehow, I took it completely the wrong way. I thought that he was simply trying to shock people by being gross, rude and crass.



In the 90's I was at a family gathering.  Me and my father got into a political debate like we always do.  My then brother-in-law was helping my sister serve dinner, and he brought food to the table, had chuckle and said "You must be a Limbaugh fan."  I didn't know who Limbaugh was.  Never heard of him.  About a year later the liberals did something to piss me off, and I wanted to hear about it on talk radio, but didn't know where to go.  I remembered what my brother-in-law said that day, and I found him on the radio.  

Been a fan every since.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.
> ...



ray ray!!!!!!!!!!!!  how ya been, boy???

& <pfffft>

impeaching joe biden is never gonna happen, but you go with that if it makes you feel better about what a loooooooooooser  yer chosen one is!!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Because you showed how naturally violent trump Qultists are.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he had a great self-deprecating humor. people don't know, he was very humble, as opposed to his "bad boy" image
> ...


Basquebromance is still a far better person than you, even if he is a troll.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

eagle7-31 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Mocking AIDS deaths is just disagreeing with left wingers?
Mocking Michael J. Fox is just disagreeing with left wingers?
Playing ‘Barack the Magic Negro‘ is just disagreeing with left wingers?
Calling Sandra Fluke a “slut” and a “prostitute” is just disagreeing with left wingers?
Telling a Black caller to “take that bone out of your nose and call me back” is just disagreeing with left wingers?

Why are Rightwingers such shitty people that they would defend this?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.
> ...


If.................................


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> ray ray!!!!!!!!!!!! how ya been, boy???
> 
> & <pfffft>
> 
> impeaching joe biden is never gonna happen, but you go with that if it makes you feel better about what a loooooooooooser yer chosen one is!!!!!!



Sure we will.  Why wouldn't we?  Your side set the precedence.  You can impeach for anything, even if it's a bold face lie.  Forget about the Constitution.  If it doesn't mean anything to the commies, it certainly don't mean anything to us in regards to impeachment.  No longer does it have to be only used for bribery, high crimes, or misdemeanors.  Now you can use it if you just don't like the President.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Go ahead and celebrate, Rush changed the entire face of broadcasting, and there's nothing you can do about that.



Yes, he did.  But did he change it for the better or the worse? 

The ironic thing is he was supplanted a long time ago by crazier voices.  He kind of became a non-entity after he called Sandra Fluke a "slut".  His show lacked the comic energy it had back in the 1990's.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Because the Q cult is ready for more violence on March 4 - Trump’s REAL inauguration date.

Why are you so uninformed and/or stupid?


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Maybe, but once we get leadership of the House again, we're impeaching Slow Joe three times.


If that happens, doesn't Commie Harris becomes President? Ughhh.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You know she’s relieved. Now she has all his money and doesn’t have to have him around.
> ...


That’s your problem.


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > everyone from Sean Hannity to Trump has talked about Rush's self-deprecating nature
> ...



Talent ( No Longer ) on loan from god


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Ronald Reagan once called Rush the ‘Number One voice for conservatism in our country,' and Rush truly was.
> 
> When diagnosed with cancer, Rush told his friends that he had a ‘deeply personal relationship with God' and that he had been ‘working that relationship tremendously.'


Reagan had dementia by 1988.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I first tuned in to Rush in late 1989
> ...




Oh, you wanted to be reader aborted (added to my ignore list). . . 

Let me help you with that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump Issues a Statement on the Death of Rush Limbaugh
> ...


The former guy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > *God *will judge the words he spoke, whether they were racist, inflammatory or demeaning to women.
> ...


About as much evidence you have that abortion is murder.


----------



## fbj (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



That;s what I would be doing if I get that news about any of these people below

Brady
Biden
Lebron
Mayor of Phila


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


You are quite the lying piece of shit, aren’t you?

Show me a single instance of anyone on foxnews calling Obama ‘President Obama’ after he left office. Their transcripts are online.

Get busy.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > ray ray!!!!!!!!!!!! how ya been, boy???
> ...



so when do you the obligatory ' RINO' label for the (R)s brave enough to have a spine & voted to convict?


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> Oh, you wanted to be reader aborted (added to my ignore list). . .
> 
> Let me help you with that.



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.
> ...


Go right ahead. We love when you create votes for Democrats. Stage some more nauseating Trump rallies, while you're at it. Thanks.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > twice impeached, twice loser of thepopular vote, only one term, ex president trump.
> ...


I hope we don't allow Democrat behaviors to cause us to do anything they do out of revenge. 

President Trump loved ALL the American people and gave minorities quality jobs. He blessed America very much. He, like Mr. Limbaugh is the best at lifting America to enable us the people to attain the American dream.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


trump Qultists have already shown us how inherently violent they are.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I love that you're triggered that we call him PRESIDENT Trump.

If the Democrats wanted respect, maybe they should win without stealing elections.
Biden will always be a joke


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> I hope we don't allow Democrat behaviors to cause us to do anything they do out of revenge.
> 
> President Trump loved ALL the American people and gave minorities quality jobs. He blessed America very much. He, like Mr. Limbaugh is the best at lifting America to enable us the people to attain the American dream.



Well Beautress, one thing you learn young on about bullies and punks.  If they hit you and you don't hit back twice as hard, they will keep hitting you.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Hate being phrases like "libtard" and "feminazi
> ...



former president.   & nuthin' is gonna change that.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> so when do you the obligatory ' RINO' label for the (R)s brave enough to have a spine & voted to convict?


Rinos are the cowards who need your approval


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> rump Qultists have already shown us how inherently violent they are.



Unlike the commies who started riots from coast to coast that went on for weeks and months on end.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Hate being phrases like "libtard" and "feminazi
> ...


Ex-president trump...or as someone else said...Orange Julius Caesar.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rump Qultists have already shown us how inherently violent they are.
> ...


Were you scared?  Did you hide in a bunker like Orange Julius Caesar did?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> so when do you the obligatory ' RINO' label for the (R)s brave enough to have a spine & voted to convict?



It doesn't matter.  An impeachment is an impeachment.  Right?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Were you scared? Did you hide in a bunker like Orange Julius Caesar did?



Why would I be scared?  I have several guns and a case of ammo.  Let them come to my house.  The ammo is getting a little old anyway and I need to use it.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

The Rule:

Despite that, some sources maintain that living former U.S. presidents continue to be addressed as "Mr. President", both formally and informally, and some contemporary experts on etiquette now maintain that it is entirely appropriate


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > so when do you the obligatory ' RINO' label for the (R)s brave enough to have a spine & voted to convict?
> ...



that would be a censure.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Were you scared? Did you hide in a bunker like Orange Julius Caesar did?
> ...


Of course.....so you were under the bed in your house.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> The Rule:
> 
> Despite that, some sources maintain that living former U.S. presidents continue to be addressed as "Mr. President", both formally and informally, and some contemporary experts on etiquette now maintain that it is entirely appropriate


Ex-president.................twice Impeached..............


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> If that happens, doesn't Commie Harris becomes President? Ughhh.....



Not at all.  We won't be able to get rid of him, just get even with the Nazis so they know their place in the future.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Of course.....so you were under the bed in your house.



Why would I be?  If they march down my street, I'm standing right by the door waiting.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> that would be a censure.



Oh, is that what happened to President Trump, he was censured?  Sorry, I'm talking about impeachment here.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Read the fucking headline:

President Obama was in on plot to 'frame' Flynn, attorney says

Eat my shit, rookie...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why would I be? If they march down my street, I'm standing right by the door waiting.


Hahahaha

Sure. Just like you went to the Capitol to support the insane hillbillies operating on all the lies you repeat here daily.

Or not.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, the other half is Newt.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > that would be a censure.
> ...



i know you are & it's a non starter....  but by all means hang onto yer wet dream ray ray....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


What about the headline? That's Flynn's attorney. If Flynn molested children, his attorney would say he was just giving them sports massages. Get that weak shit out of here.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> i know you are & it's a non starter.... but by all means hang onto yer wet dream ray ray....



What's stopping us?  Nothing, just like nothing stopped the Nazis from impeaching President Trump.  Hey........we're only playing by the rules they set up.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


*President tRump.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > i know you are & it's a non starter.... but by all means hang onto yer wet dream ray ray....
> ...



it's a non starter because it ain't gonna happen.............. get outa the methane filled bubble raymond -  it will only do you good.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 17, 2021)

FNC better kiss Rush's dead ass. He paved the way for them to even exist.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes, Rush Limbaugh Really Did Celebrate The AIDS-Related Deaths Of Gay Men On His Radio Show
					

As conservative fans mourned the death of far-right radio host Rush Limbaugh, many on social media pointed to Limbaugh’s history of making sexist,




					thegailygrind.com
				




Yes....he did.....touching...huh


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> it's a non starter because it ain't gonna happen.............. get outa the methane filled bubble raymond - it will only do you good.



We'll see.  When it happens, we're going to laugh.......and laugh......and laugh......


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


How am I a bigot ? He is though.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > it's a non starter because it ain't gonna happen.............. get outa the methane filled bubble raymond - it will only do you good.
> ...



lol ...  like trump's 'win was a landslide'?


----------



## skews13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > As an Asian-American, I didn't even know who Rush Limbaugh even was back in 1989. It wasn't until early 1990's did I start listening to his radio show. He would come on right after a small bit "And Now You Know the Rest of the Story" done by a radio icon Paul Harvey. I was a diehard radio freak. I would listen to music and talk. So, it was around the Summer of 1991, did I start listening to one of his radio shows. I have never looked back since.
> ...



By Monday, nobody will remember he ever existed. And that doesn't include the 99.99% of the entire planet that doesn't even know who he ever was.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 17, 2021)

Seeing all the hate and lies from the usual suspect lefturds here leads to only one response. Fuck you all. Showing how stupid, hateful, and disgusting you are. Rush changed the landscape for good, and nothing you pissants do will change that.


----------



## Disir (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Oh. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

A


Ray From Cleveland said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I hope we don't allow Democrat behaviors to cause us to do anything they do out of revenge.
> ...


Ray, I march to a different drummer who on his physical death blessed those who were tormenting him with insults a slow death from a stomach wound and later threw dice to win the rags he wore. I too want right to be done about the stolen election and prefer poetry and doing charity acts to unfairness here any day of the week. Your valor and love for America has few peers but my grateful admiration for beating back communism. Sociopathic extremism is a horror of a system.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

just like Hulk Hogan made wrestling what it is today, Rush made talk radio and conservative media what it is today, my friends

Mary Matalin during the Clinton years said thank God we have Rush on the air to keep lifting our spirits. this is the genius of Rush. he had a God-given talent!


----------



## Winco (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him


I have listened to 770 AM, and folks like Tod Herman, Jason Rantz have been carrying the LOCAL (WA State)  torch for Rush.  But he gets calls from all over the Nation.
Herman likes to spout about how 'well known he is'  I have no idea if people on the East Coast Know who Tod Herman is?   So tell me, Do You know Tod Herman?

If not already known, he WILL BE the next RWI voice.  Herman is banking on it.

You RWI's can get your 'love on' for some Tod Herman.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Of course.....so you were under the bed in your house.
> ...


Of course you would.....


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


Dying is not a big deal.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> That’s your problem.





skews13 said:


> By Monday, nobody will remember he ever existed. And that doesn't include the 99.99% of the entire planet that doesn't even know who he ever was.


Nope, just you and a few others...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 17, 2021)

The people hatefully celebrating Rush's death and trashing his life are just demonstrating the emptiness of their own lives.

Rush lived an exceptional life.   Well done, Rush.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

boedicca said:


> The people hatefully celebrating Rush's death and trashing his life are just demonstrating the emptiness of their own lives.
> 
> Rush lived an exceptional life.   Well done, Rush.


When you make your living off of calling over half the US population communists and some form of nazi (and convincing millions of same), you can expect some people to spit on your grave. Believe me, Rush's family is eyeballing that estate and feel it was totally worth it. Don't weep for them.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 17, 2021)

boedicca said:


> The people hatefully celebrating Rush's death and trashing his life are just demonstrating the emptiness of their own lives.
> 
> Rush lived an exceptional life.   Well done, Rush.


The only thing exceptional about pimpballs is his bigotry towards anyone who dared to be different than him


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Oh....she's the former MMA fighter that switched to doing movies....Gina Corano.
Fucking hot as fuck.
She dared to voice her opinion on Twitter about the left's bigotry, and because of that Disney fired her for exercising her freedom of speech.
Nothing she ever said was inciting violence or obscene.......but they didn't like hearing the truth....so they decided to can her.
I think it's coming back to bite them in the ass.
Most of Hollywood is screaming about this move including the director and producer of the Mandalorian series and several Iron Man films, Jon Favreau.
All of her castmates are highly upset about this form of fascism.


----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2021)

one can only hope that alex jones is next & gets hit by a bus.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 17, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The people hatefully celebrating Rush's death and trashing his life are just demonstrating the emptiness of their own lives.
> ...



I'd feel sorry for you if I gave a shit about you, but I don't.  Begone you sad little person.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, he put leftists to the front of the call list.
> ...



Sorry, you're wrong. 
Oh...and angry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Idiot girl was warned. She made her choice between a long, lucrative acting career and no deadly lies spread by her on social media, or 30 years of toiling in obscurity for a small set of white wing extremists that couldn't give two shits about her and use her as propaganda fodder.

Nice work, Gina.  Look at these broke ass losers that comprise your entire fan base, now. Maybe you should start fighting again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Sorry, you're wrong.


Wow, you're a real deep thinker. Impressive.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Idiot girl was warned. She made her choice between a long, lucrative acting career and no deadly lies spread by her on social media, or 30 years of toiling in obscurity for a small set of white wing extremists that couldn't give two shits about her and use her as propaganda fodder.
> 
> Nice work, Gina.  Loke at these broke ass losers that comprise your entire fan base, now. Maybe you should start fighting again.



Gina Carano has something you will never have: class...


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


I guess god finally got sick of the stick


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > RIP, Rush Limbaugh. Love to his family and millions of his listeners. He gave all to support those who fought for the American people and for the United States Constitution. What a great American he was.
> ...


bodecea why didn’t you execute him?

just an internet tough guy


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Are they going to bury his pills with him?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

fbj said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot girl was warned. She made her choice between a long, lucrative acting career and no deadly lies spread by her on social media, or 30 years of toiling in obscurity for a small set of white wing extremists that couldn't give two shits about her and use her as propaganda fodder.
> ...


She has no class. And not much in the brains department, either. Her classless, deadly lies are why you LIKE her. Or did you forget?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> President Trump loved ALL the American people


Only if they were obsequious toward him or gave him money.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

I hear trump saying...only losers die of cancer. I prefer people that don’t die of cancer.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I'm not triggered, it's just false. He's Former President Trump. Or, more accurately, Former President Drumpf.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rump Qultists have already shown us how inherently violent they are.
> ...


Embedded Proud Boys?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Were you scared? Did you hide in a bunker like Orange Julius Caesar did?
> ...


Ray is ready!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> The Rule:
> 
> Despite that, some sources maintain that living former U.S. presidents continue to be addressed as "Mr. President", both formally and informally, and some contemporary experts on etiquette now maintain that it is entirely appropriate


I'll just stick with Donny Douchebag.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So you're fine with Obama and Clinton losing the title of "President _______" or "Mr. President", as well, right?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


FIRST PARAGRAGH:

Former National Security Adviser Gen. Michael Flynn's lead attorney accused top officials of orchestrating a plot to frame her client, insisting that *former **President Barack Obama* himself was in on it.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Are they going to bury his pills with him?


Why, you want them?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

What _Inferior Camera Guy_ doesn't get is that the title describes an action alleged by President Obama while he was president. So it's correct. In the first paragraph they correctly refer to him as Former President Obama, because he is no longer POTUS.

If Obama does something now that's newsworthy, Foxnews will call him Former President Obama in the headline.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Limbaugh was as much a misogynist as he was a hateful bigot, racist, and liar.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


When speaking *of* him it's Former President Obama.

When speaking *to* him, it's Mr. President.

I don't write the rules, but at least I know them.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Why would I?  What an odd thing for you to say?   Is that a side effect of the inherent violence of a trump Qultist?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You don't know what a headline is, do you?

Stupid fuck.

I never suggested that they never refer to him as something else. But they also refer to him as "President Obama", as evidenced by the headline in the link I provided you.

You asked for a single instance, and I gave you one.

You're just too afraid to admit that you were too fucking stupid to realize how easily a single instance could be found...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2021)

GOOD RIDDANCE.  RIH.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't forget conspiracy theorist!


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You should have read the next post first, before showing your ass.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, you're wrong.
> ...



It doesn't take deep thinking to deal with you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> ...


That was a longer-than-average sentence for you. The grammar and syntax leave a little to be desired, but we will call it progress anyway.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

the biggest ICON in talk radio!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

BTW, for asshole demofks, if you think what you think about Limbaugh’s view as anti American, why didn’t any of you radicals take him out? Come on tough fks


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

this is one of the best Rush episodes from 2016

"we don't need unity. after we have pummeled the left into submission, like America did to Japan in WWII, then we can unify"

"Obama would not have been elected president if it weren't for his race"

"i'm not arrogant. if i was, you would see me on TV all day"

"Kaepernick hates America, that's why the media loves him"

interview with Reince Priebus+75 year old caller with 4 liberal kids who all supported Hillary


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey Mitch the turtle, take a note, Rush put the American people first not his self interest.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Hey Mitch the turtle, take a note, Rush put the American people first not his self interest.


I love listening to his parodies on his show! I think he has one on Mitch "The Turtle" OConnell.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


When that’s all you got


----------



## BertramN (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him


Glenn Beck could step in, and the radio program wouldn't skip a beat.



.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

BertramN said:


> Glenn Beck could step in, and the radio program wouldn't skip a beat.


Glen Beck has his own radio network. Why he do that?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What’s your issue with a man informing the citizens then?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


You are a bit wrong, he didn’t understand why a race would adopt a party that was all about killing them


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


It's funny cuz it's true. But he definitely buttered his bread with people who hate one or the other or both.

Limbaugh the showman. Step right this way to see the freaks and oddities.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


I remember back in the Summer of 2019, he spoke heavily about The Squad. Because, I think it was also that time, Ilhan Omar and BLM









						Rush Limbaugh: Black Lives Matter will shoot anybody who says Rep. Ilhan Omar can’t be president
					

Rush Limbaugh: Black Lives Matter will turn to violence to put African-American Rep. Ilhan Omar in the White House




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

BertramN said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if his program will or can continue on without him
> ...



Actually I wouldn't mind seeing Dan Bongino step in to fill the seat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?


Absolutely not. If the liberals didn't get upset at Rush, he would never have gotten rich in the first place. Rush thanks them from the after.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind seeing Dan Bongino step in to fill the seat.


So far, Todd Herman and Mark Styn have been filling in for Rush during those 2-3 weeks that he has been away. I like Todd Herman. But as a fill-in. I think Mark Styn would be great! But he is on Fox News.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Limbaugh was as much a misogynist as he was a hateful bigot, racist, and liar.



Yeah, because I'm sure you listened to him often enough to make that determination.  You probably never listened to 20 minutes of his show.  You only reverberate left-wing lies.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> So far, Todd Herman and Mark Styn have been filling in for Rush during those 2-3 weeks that he has been away. I like Todd Herman. But as a fill-in. I think Mark Styn would be great! But he is on Fox News.



I guess there are a lot of possibilities.  I don't know Todd Herman, but the fill-ins didn't do much for me.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I guess there are a lot of possibilities. I don't know Todd Herman, but the fill-ins didn't do much for me.


Yeah, that's why I subscribed to his 24/7 Rush! I can download all the shows and podcasts. And there are a lot of stuff!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Embedded Proud Boys?



Sure, that's who they were, because Commies never are violent, are they?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Yeah, that's why I subscribed to his 24/7 Rush! I can download all the shows and podcasts. And there are a lot of stuff!



I never went that far, but I'm a retired truck driver, and used to never miss a show.  Since then, I listen here and there.  It's going to take a special person to fill in those shoes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You don't need to be a tough guy in order to be prepared, and I'm prepared.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Sure, that's who they were, because Commies never are violent, are they?


Hey! Are we talking about foreign or domestic? Lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

By all accounts i have seen, Limbaugh was a sweet lil' teddy bear off air. Sure, no doubt he had his little locker room talk when rolling with the big boys, but he didnt have to impress them. Limbaugh was the kingmaker. When conservative bigwigs hung out with Limbaugh, they had THEIR hands out, not the other way around.

That being the case, Limbaugh just did not give a shit. He would say ANYTHING on air he thought fit the character and the strategy. The guy could influence public policy with an hour of pretty good acting.

It's too bad he didnt use his talents for something better. But hey...the more nutso he got on air, the bigger the checks. You can guess the rest.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I wouldn't mind seeing Dan Bongino step in to fill the seat.
> ...


I've become a fan of Todd Herman. He spills a lot of great information and FACTS. I just wish he'd link to his sources on his website.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck could step in, and the radio program wouldn't skip a beat.
> ...


Glenn Beck is an intellectual and a top drawer genius. In addition he can explain all of it in a way average Americans can understand and follow what the facts deliver. He's up there with the best of them, except he never misses.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I've become a fan of Todd Herman. He spills a lot of great information and FACTS. I just wish he'd link to his sources on his website.


I like when Todd fills in for Rush! Yeah, I think he does it on his FB page...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Hey! Are we talking about foreign or domestic? Lol



If it's one thing I've always said, it's that the best part of being a Democrat is it's never your fault.  

Trump was responsible for a worldwide virus and people not wearing masks. 
Trump was responsible for Democrats rioting across the entire country in Democrat ran cities. 
Trump was responsible for the California wildfires. 

Not once did I see a leftist blame Biden for the people freezing and dying in Texas because their windmills froze and snow covered their solar panels.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


The same Democrats that claimed Rush pandered to hate are currently showing how vile and hate filled their dark empty hearts are.

Disagree with the guy, maybe call him an asshole, but to celebrate death is crossing a line into sociopathic behavior that shouldn't be excused by anyone regardless of political affiliation. 
It was wrong when folks did it to Ruth Ginsburg, and just as wrong  today. 

People need to get a grip.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> Glenn Beck is an intellectual and a top drawer genius. In addition he can explain all of it in a way average Americans can understand and follow what the facts deliver. He's up there with the best of them, except he never misses.


I totally agree! But he co-owns The Blaze Network...was what I mentioned.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not once did I see a leftist blame Biden for the people freezing and dying in Texas because their windmills froze and snow covered their solar panels.


And you never will!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Not once did I see a leftist blame Biden for the people freezing and dying in Texas because their windmills froze and snow covered their solar panels.
> ...


Because...that would be a painfully stupid thing to do.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> What _Inferior Camera Guy_ doesn't get is that the title describes an action alleged by President Obama while he was president. So it's correct. In the first paragraph they correctly refer to him as Former President Obama, because he is no longer POTUS.
> 
> If Obama does something now that's newsworthy, Foxnews will call him Former President Obama in the headline.


We know, obammy’s never wrong


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Limbaugh was as much a misogynist as he was a hateful bigot, racist, and liar.



That fails as an _ad hominem_ fallacy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I am an American, of course. I don't know what you mean by "global entities." Keep in mind that I support American values. Freedom. Democracy. Equality. Assistance to those in need. Friendship. As an American, I cannot support authoritarianism, racism, misogyny, homophobia, religion-based hatred, or hatred based on ethnicity. The freedoms guaranteed by the Constitution of the United States belong to each and every individual among us regardless of their personal characteristics. I am part of and support the fellowship of the United States. As such, I could never be a "nazi." We are family here.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!
> ...



Nope, not in this case.  Lush Rimjob was a complete waste of human skin who laid waste to polite political discourse, so why the fuck should he get off scot free?  He can rot in hell where he's got a special suite.  And when his toadies declare there'll never be another like him, let's hope they're right.

So again, good riddance to bad Rimjob.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh was as much a misogynist as he was a hateful bigot, racist, and liar.
> ...



Ad hominem would be an attack on whoever was quoted.  No one is quoted there.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Pogo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> The same Democrats that claimed Rush pandered to hate are currently showing how vile and hate filled their dark empty hearts are.
> 
> Disagree with the guy, maybe call him an asshole, but to celebrate death is crossing a line into sociopathic behavior that shouldn't be excused by anyone regardless of political affiliation.
> It was wrong when folks did it to Ruth Ginsburg, and just as wrong today.
> ...



Democrats don't look at the opposition as Americans with a different opinion.  Democrats look at opposition as a sworn enemy.  For a Democrat, no other opinion is allowed.  That's why they protest a Republican speaker when they go to their college, that's why they shutdown Parlor, that's why Twitter and Facebook remove Republican posts.


----------



## petro (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > The same Democrats that claimed Rush pandered to hate are currently showing how vile and hate filled their dark empty hearts are.
> ...


There will never be a great coming together. 
They are just too far gone.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The man is dead.  If you don't have anything nice to say...don't say anything.
> ...


So....the goal is to be as jaded, sick, twisted, and mean as others?


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2021)

I used to listen to Rush Limbaugh.  I loved his sense of humor.  I bought his books.

I stopped listening the day after Kurt Cobain's death, when Rush called him "A human piece of shit."

So why should we be respectful of him after his death when he wasn't of others?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2021)

.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 17, 2021)

Toro said:


> I used to listen to Rush Limbaugh.  I loved his sense of humor.  I bought his books.
> 
> I stopped listening the day after Kurt Cobain's death, when Rush called him "A human piece of shit."
> 
> So why should we be respectful of him after his death when he wasn't of others?



Be better.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Nobody will ever fill his seat.

Conservative talk radio will continue but nobody will ever replace Rush.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


will they use any of those troops to defend private business owners when the left burns and riot this summer ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 17, 2021)

Flash said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BertramN said:
> ...


And thank goodness for that. His clones are generally morons. We need to keep that trend.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


i have told you this more than once.....you have belittled people who live in red states as being below you,just because they live there.....you think because you live in California you are better than they are,why i dont know,California is nothing like it was at one time.....you are a bigot....


----------



## jc456 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


It’s actually quite simple, do you or would you give a job to an American or Chinese  Russian


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Liberals do not understand the Constitution any more than they understand Economics, History, Climate Science, Biology or Ethics.

There is no United States anymore.  It is just greedy Socialists and Americans that embrace personal  Liberty.  Two different groups and they will never be united.

This country is fucked because of Libtard greed.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> the biggest ICON in talk radio!


Father Coughlin was an Icon in his day too.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?


rusty did nothing with his wealth and left three women without any children.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!


So...the Republicans have no gays or blacks, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> View attachment 458475


I see trump's spawn is still on drugs....


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?
> ...


He was one of the biggest tippers on the planet.

He tipped working employees more than Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, the Clintons and Obama have given to honest  charities.....Combined.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 17, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Two divorces and no children.


No jobs created by sucking money from the sycophants.

What kind of legacy is that?


----------



## noonereal (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> View attachment 458475




























Speaking of pond scum and here we have it!


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Go suck his dead dick behind the green door sycophant.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


So you can't refute the fact.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


I've had no divorces and no children...What the fuck does that prove, asshole?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck could step in, and the radio program wouldn't skip a beat.
> ...



Glenn Beck doesn't have a "network".  Neither did Limblob.  They have SHOWS.  Shows that some number of stations choose to run or not run.

ABC has a "network".  CBS has a "network".



BertramN said:


> Glenn Beck could step in, and the radio program wouldn't skip a beat.



Sure doesn't say much for Glenn Beck, does it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> this is one of the best Rush episodes from 2016
> 
> *"we don't need unity. after we have pummeled the left into submission, like America did to Japan in WWII, then we can unify"*
> 
> ...



Only a deranged sociopath would laud that torrent of rhetorical diarrhea.

You've touched on what made Lush Rimjob a waste of human blubber (bolded above) --- he more than any other asshole created the dystopian concept of Eliminationism -- the idea that one's adversary should not be reasoned with but rather EXTERMINATED.  And for that, he's a scumbag.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> A
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


You realize this Communism stuff is from Q....right?  The BIG LIE of a stolen election is what gave us January 6th.  Voters are NOT stupid.  They know who enraged the mob...and they know who instigated the violence.  That is why thousands of Repubs have left the Party.  You want to win....but you want to hang on to a man that lost the House...the Senate...and the Presidency.  You want to maintain his 33% of the electorate.  Good news for Democrats!  Listen to Miss Lindsey.  She is so reliable...as she dreams of a date with Donald.

GO FOR IT!


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You have not proven your dumb assertion.


So keep sucking sycophant.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Apparently his navy sank.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


He gave millions to leukemia research. I never new why that disease was so important to him though. Must be a story behind it


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2021)

yidnar said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


If they are federal properties....like the Capitol.  You have a brain....USE IT.  Stop being a trump humper.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 17, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Jesus said death is the last ENEMY He will defeat (for us). So yes, death is a VERY big deal. Too bad you live with no hope


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> But science and medical advice is for Liberals.



*LI*b*E*rals' _“science”_ is the same _“science”_ that declares Bruce Jenner to be a woman.  This fact needs to be brought up every time someone from the left *wrong* tries to lay claim to science.  Your _“science”_ has nothing to do with what sane people understand genuine science to be, other than often being the most possible exact opposite thereof.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Leukemia & Lymphoma Society...He did an annual show devoted to raising funds for them.

All the profits from his "Stand Up for Betsy Ross" tees went to the Tunnel to Towers Foundation.

He might possibly have been a more charitable man then the entire Democrat congress rolled into one.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Not all, but most are and they vote accordingly. California Belongs to all Americans not just me.


----------



## Issa (Feb 17, 2021)

I think 2021 will be amazing.
Trump gone.
Trump impeached for the second time.
The racists are went back to hibernation.
The CONS tearing each other up.
Rush hit the dust.

Can't stop winning !!!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > the biggest ICON in talk radio!
> ...


God. My late father, born in 1917, told me of coughlin and his shit-slinging. My Dad had nothing good to say about him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> *LI*b*E*rals' _“science”_ is the same _“science”_ that declares Bruce Jenner to be a woman. This fact needs to be brought up every time someone from the left *wrong* tries to lay claim to science. Your _“science”_ has nothing to do with what sane people understand genuine science to be, other than often being the most possible exact opposite thereof.



They only believe in science when science agrees with them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> You realize this Communism stuff is from Q....right?



No, the Communism stuff is from the Communist party.  All one has to do is go to the US Communist party website, look at their agenda, their goals, their support of Democrat presidential candidates, and compare that to the Democrat platform.   The Communists said decades ago they would take over this country, but do so without one bullet being fired.  They will takeover from within. 

If you are approached by Satan, he will not introduce himself as Satan, he will look just like any other person. Much like Hitler successfully accomplished, the Democrats are now moving bills forward to disarm the public.  Now why in the world would they want to do that?  History will tell you why.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > *LI*b*E*rals' _“science”_ is the same _“science”_ that declares Bruce Jenner to be a woman. This fact needs to be brought up every time someone from the left *wrong* tries to lay claim to science. Your _“science”_ has nothing to do with what sane people understand genuine science to be, other than often being the most possible exact opposite thereof.
> ...


Almost.

The "science"gets adjusted to agree with them.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize this Communism stuff is from Q....right?
> ...


They won't stop talking about Q, even though his last post was before Christmas.

The delusinal derangement is off the charts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I see trump's spawn is still on drugs....



He has no history of drug abuse.  Perhaps you are confusing him with Hunter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

petro said:


> There will never be a great coming together.
> They are just too far gone.



Which is why before it's too late, we need to divide this country and have two countries instead of one.  One country for the commies, and another country for us real Americans.  Time is running out quickly.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> They won't stop talking about Q, even though his last post was before Christmas.
> 
> The delusinal derangement is off the charts.



Not many of us on the right even know who Q is, nor do we care.


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 17, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Glenn Beck doesn't have a "network". Neither did Limblob. They have SHOWS. Shows that some number of stations choose to run or not run.


Last time I checked, he co-owns The Blaze Network.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh did everything he could to break us apart. Americans still stand shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> I think 2021 will be amazing.
> Trump gone.
> Trump impeached for the second time.
> The racists are went back to hibernation.
> ...


I doubt that very much.
Here's Trump talking today about Rush.......


----------



## BertramN (Feb 17, 2021)

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of the best Rush episodes from 2016
> ...


Very well said.


.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 17, 2021)

Seems the libTURDS here just want to keep showing how stupid and hate filled they are. The jealousy and moronic statements are off the charts. Celebrating a death. Shows how little character you assholes have.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Glenn Beck compares Rush to Johnny Carson!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2021)

This is what the left did today.
Ben Shapiro explains it eloquently.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Projecting very much, clearly.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Certainly more than the Dimocrats that infest this website.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2021)

beautress said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 17, 2021)

The guy is dead. Finished. Is there anything about his life and what he did with his time on earth to celebrate?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> Rush Limbaugh did everything he could to break us apart. Americans still stand shoulder to shoulder.



Now that's funny right there!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Eat a dick, hag...


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush made it cool to be a patriot conservative. he showed folks how to stand up against the tide, what i call the endless tide of liberal tyranny


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

You know, I was just thinking. Rush went national in 1988, and literally months into his show, the left began efforts to have him thrown off the air.
In today's world we call that "cancelling". Well the left tried for nearly 33 years to "cancel" Rush, and they failed spectacularly. He beat their asses every single time.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> The guy is dead. Finished. Is there anything about his life and what he did with his time on earth to celebrate?



Uh, yeah. You must have just got here.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2021)

My take on Rush Limbaugh is a lot like my take was in Trump. Though, obviously my opinions about Rush were formed first, chronologically. 

As I said earlier, I didn't like Rush at all, when I first listened to his show. It took me a while before I was able to detect and appreciate Rush's use of sarcasm and his (clever) use of one example of absurdity to illustrate the absurdity of something else. 

LOL, I damn near wrecked my service van, LAUGHING, when Rush was going on and on about seeing some woman "Farding" while she was behind the wheel. Especially, some of the calls he was taking about it. Funny stuff.

Eventually, I was able to know what Rush was going to say about most things, before I turned on the radio and when I had a question or an urge to call the show, 99.9% of the time, someone else would call, get in and beat me to it. 

It was a great way to pass the time and miles when on the road doing service calls.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 17, 2021)

in this episode one month before the 2016 election, Rush reacts to a Hurricane in FL and Trump hiring an Albanian immigrant to run Trump Tower, 6 years after he left federal prison + Pence interview amid crazy media allegations










						Trump Tower: Home to family, empire and claims of kickbacks
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Six years after George Gjieli left federal prison, where he'd been sent for trying to break out a triple murderer, Donald Trump gave him a job running Trump Tower, where the billionaire businessman lived and worked.




					apnews.com


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2021)

So many times, when people wanted to just give up on conservatism, whether in 2012 with Mittens or 2008 when McCain lost, Rush was the kind of person who you could turn on the radio and you’d realize, 'You know something? We're America. It's going to be OK'


----------



## jbander (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


He lived way to long, no one out lied or out hated this piece of goo. He raised more haters then any other person in the media over the year, hate, ugliness , bigotry , cruelty this guy was as ugly as anyone of the hate party members. He was a champion of hate, he did it with more lies then any other media person in my lifetime. Won't miss him at all, he just another traitor to this country any supporter of Trump is a traitor to this country.


----------



## Thoth001 (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I won't say I liked him.  He liked to stir up anger and hatred.  But he meant a lot to a lot of people, and certainly defined an era of political engagement.  And lung cancer is a sucko way to go.



I have never liked him myself for always sticking up for the Neocons and the Military Industrial Complex. Although he did make some good points here and there in his radio show in the last few years. I wonder who will be taking his spot now.


----------



## Thoth001 (Feb 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> So many times, when people wanted to just give up on conservatism, whether in 2012 with Mittens or 2008 when McCain lost, Rush was the kind of person who you could turn on the radio and you’d realize, 'You know something? We're America. It's going to be OK'



I can agree with that.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 18, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


As always, you are wrong.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> As always, you are wrong.



I don't even need to peek, for me to know that you are right about that.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2021)

He's the Babe Ruth of radio, or let's say Hank Aaron. He would've been great in radio even without the conservatism...he was just that talented


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2021)

Rush INVENTED conservative talk radio...a genius is someone who invents something


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2021)

"he had a love affair with America"


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2021)

10 year old girl from Baton Rouge calls in to Rush show, he sends her gifts (at the end at 1:32)

THEY CENSORED RUSH'S CHILDREN'S BOOKS from the school library, it turns out!


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > As always, you are wrong.
> ...


Let the leftards gloat.....when Molly Ivins and Ed Bradley became worm food within a three month span of each other, it would have taken a wide angle lense to capture my ear to ear grin. I basked in the glow of their demise for a solid year.......especially Molly Ivins. That fat liberal cow was just a skeleton after cancer finished with her. That communist piece of shit learned the hard way about gulags but her personal gulag was a hospital bed which was more than she deserved. I felt the same way about Ginsberg but I suspect that she had been dead for months before the stench of her rotting corpse (even on ice) permeated whatever funeral parlor fridge they had her stored in. Fortunately, they didn't have to worry about maggots because even they were repulsed by her. The death that I most eagerly await is that of Nancy Pelousy. I am going to use some vacation time, find her grave and take a big ol Texas size shit on it. "Open wide, Nancy Skank!". If they have a grave for all the wrinkled flesh she has had removed with all the face-lifts she has had? I'll eat "Mexican" and leave a nice healthy turd on that one as well.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > There will never be a great coming together.
> ...



WTF is a REAL American, can you explain EXACTLY who that is.  Because the folks who love to label themselves as REAL Americans are a joke.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


 A real american isn't a parasitic sack of shit that believes "gubermint" should steal the labor of others at gunpoint in order to assuage the ne'er-do wells" that believe the world owes them a giving.....is that plain enough for ya? Or did I use too many multi-syllable words?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 18, 2021)

*Limbaugh made white supremacy an endangered specie in the US and millions of gullible Movement Conservatives bought into his Big Lie:*

February 17, 2021

"It was Limbaugh who popularized the idea that hardworking white men were under attack in America. 

"According to him, minorities and feminists were too lazy to work, and instead expected a handout from the government, paid for by tax dollars levied from hardworking white men. 

"This, he explained, was 'socialism,' and it was destroying America.

"Limbaugh didn’t invent this theory; it was the driving principle behind *Movement Conservatism, which rose in the 1950s to combat the New Deal government that regulated business, provided a basic social safety net, and promoted infrastructure.* 





"But Movement Conservatives' efforts to get voters to reject the system that they credited for creating widespread prosperity had little success."


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *Limbaugh made white supremacy an endangered specie in the US and millions of gullible Movement Conservatives bought into his Big Lie:*
> 
> February 17, 2021
> 
> ...


 Educate us about the monetary system and how "money" is created.......I just GOTTA know your take on this.......
I am betting that you are going to do a "face plant" on the cyber sidewalk....but I will give ya a chance......."explain away"....


(snicker)


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Uh no that is bullshit since most Americans don't believe that garbage.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 You are such a baaaaaaaaad 'brotha".....oh my!!!! I stand behind exactly what I stated and it is fact based, "brotha"..........


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No it's bullshit, MOST Americans work everyday and are not sitting around waiting on a damn Govmint handout.  You still haven't told us what a REAL American is.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 No, they are sitting around getting a "gubermint" check because they are getting an extra 400 per week on top of unemployment because of covid, a man-made bio weapon created under the obamamkonkey, ya stupid, ignorant fuck. They have no incentive to seek employment.


----------



## Camp (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


This is how conspiracy kooks and frauds operate. This one is using a "slight of hand" trick of misdirection. Notice he is using a simple lie about most Americans being unemployed and depending on government handouts of cash for survival. So, he is lying on several levels. Only a limited number of Americans collect unemployment, typically, a single-digit percentage of persons in the workforce earning regular paychecks. His major point is a blatant lie but gives him an opportunity to be foul and crass snd spew insults and obscenities.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dale Dipshit, you're racist, ignorant fool.  You are probably one of the main folks sitting on your ass doing nothing.


----------



## McRib (Feb 18, 2021)

This thread is filled with such irony. You have the hatemonger Rush, who was a fervent foot soldier for the hatemonger Trump, and the fervent disciples of both of these hatemongers, raised on decades of hate, come to a thread about the death of Rush, and they hate on anyone who is not a fan of the now deceased hatemonger. The cycle completes, and starts all over again.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Camp said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 Ummm, no........I got laid off on January 6th  due to downsizing and had a job less than a week later. I was called a fool for not taking the "cash". The mailing facility whose equipment I repair was in need of machine operators so I contacted the ones that are more than "button pushers" and told them where they could get a job right away and they said "thanks but no thanks....I get more for doing nothing". That speaks volumes to me. I banked my generous severance package and never took a fucking dime from "da gubermint".....sucks to be you about right now because I just bitchslapped you.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Superbad brotha SEZ???? "I can't refute what you said so you be a RACIST!!!!!". The last bastion of hope for a dumb fuck that has only one card to play. You are more to be pitied than scolded.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> This thread is filled with such irony. You have the hatemonger Rush, who was a fervent foot soldier for the hatemonger Trump, and the fervent disciples of both of these hatemongers, raised on decades of hate, come to a thread about the death of Rush, and they hate on anyone who is not a fan of the now deceased hatemonger. The cycle completes, and starts all over again.


 Yeah, you commie fucks are so full of compassion and empathy....said no one ever. Leftards hate the truth about themselves and will demonize and attempt to marginalize anyone that speaks out against their commie agenda. I should be so fortunate to be as hated by the leftists as Rush was. I would wear it like a badge of honor. I will swear eternal friendship to any and all that despise you commie fucks even a tenth as much as I do. My hatred of those of your ilk motivates me to carry on.

Hope this helps, dipshit........


----------



## McRib (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is filled with such irony. You have the hatemonger Rush, who was a fervent foot soldier for the hatemonger Trump, and the fervent disciples of both of these hatemongers, raised on decades of hate, come to a thread about the death of Rush, and they hate on anyone who is not a fan of the now deceased hatemonger. The cycle completes, and starts all over again.
> ...



Ladies and gentleman, I present *Exhibit A*.

But hey, in the spirit of Rush Limbaugh, I hope you're freezing your ass off.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rush established the new voice of Conservatism
> ...



Republicans used to appeal to intellectuals.

Now they mock those who are educated


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


The insurectionists were breaching the Capitol long before anyone from Trump's speech was there. The breach began 10 to 20 minutes before Trumps speech was over. Then you have the walk to get there after his speech.

You people look like idiots with this CLEARLY FAILED line of logic


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Of course, that observation is a load of manure.   Rush Limbaugh was the founder of the largest free institution of higher education in world history, occupying the Attila the Hun chair at the Limbaugh Institute.  President Trump and Dr. Glenn Beck both started universities as well as the Republican Falwell's Liberty University which is a Division 1 school


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> I hear trump saying...only losers die of cancer. I prefer people that don’t die of cancer.


You should probably get the antenna on your foil helmet checked. I don't think it's working very well.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2021)

petro said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Rush didn't hate black people because they're black, or gay people because they're gay, he hated them because they're Democrats!
> ...


They do it because there's no penalty for it. They can hide behind their internet anonymity and spew childish insults because they know they won't be getting late night phone calls threatening the lives of their children, or be accosted in the street, or be denied service because of what they say. None of them would say anything like this if they were standing face to face with Rush, TRUMP!, or heck, any of us. They apparently get some kind of sick glee from spouting off the stupidest stuff, then running away and giggling with the other children about how brave they were.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2021)

Pogo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Hate, hate, hate. You would think that liberals would be the happiest people in the country, what with controlling Congress and the White House and all, but they continue to be the most miserable, hate filled (and now juvenile) creatures around. Why is that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The "science"gets adjusted to agree with them.


This is exactly the sort of insane stupidity that Rush both created and capitalized on. He took the blind hate and anger and ignorance of his audience, put it into words in ways they couldn't and gave it a focus, and then sold it back to them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2021)

Issa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


so i was right.....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Once again, Conservatives concentrate on just the speech while they ignore what Trump said before and during the attack of the TRUMPmob


----------



## Issa (Feb 18, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


About you and your likes ? Yes.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol, actually I feel sorry for the person asking me, do you want fries with that. While sporting a liberal arts degree.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 18, 2021)

Issa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


the reason you dont like me is because you cant push your pro California bullshit on me,because i know better...and thats something i notice you dont care for,someone who throws your California bullshit back at you.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck doesn't have a "network". Neither did Limblob. They have SHOWS. Shows that some number of stations choose to run or not run.
> ...



They can hang any name they want on it, doesn't make it a "network".  If it were an actual network, "Blaze" stations would be running other programs.  And it would be possible for those "Blaze stations", or "Excrement in Broadcasting" or whatever stations to drop programming and run something else. 

What they actually do is put a program together in their garage and sell it to whoever will run it, or in some cases give it away free, for the exposure.  Hell I've done that myself but it was never a "network".  I'm sitting in a studio right now -- I could put a program together and convince whatever stations to run it,  but it wouldn't make me a "network".

Know where the ABC Network came from?  NBC was running TWO networks, ironically called the "Red" and the "Blue".  Sometimes they were running the same programs, usually they ran different ones.  USG said antitrust means they couldn't do that and they had to spin one off.  When they did, dozens of stations were renamed "ABC".  Being a network gave the facility to coordinate transmissions, but that's not a constant stream; stations on a network may run a common top-of-the-hour news feed but then diverge into whatever each one is doing individually.  When TV networks came along they followed the same pattern although much more in lockstep as regards block programming --- but you still have common-network stations running a national news program, AFTER those individual stations have run their own local news.

THAT's a network.  People hawking their own show and calling the resulting pool a "network" are trying to puff themselves up into something they're not.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 18, 2021)

*Some Rush quotes....*

'What's the difference between a liberal and a conservative? A liberal will interpret the constitution, a conservative will quote it!'

'If Thomas Jefferson thought taxation without representation was bad, he should see how it is with representation.'  

'I want the largest audience I can get, because that's how I can charge the highest advertising rate. Which means what else do I want? Money. I am trying to earn a profit. It's capitalism.' 

'If people are speaking about something passionately and if they have a level of intelligence about it and if they're sufficiently informed, it's going to be like a magnet to people.'

'I come from a long ago era where men could be men and stereotypical humor didn't offend anybody.' 

'I'm amazed at the Democrats and the media who do not know what's going on in my world. I know what's going on in theirs. I study 'em. I watch 'em every day.' 

'Most of my critics don't even listen to me; they are clueless. They just go to Web sites that report what I say out of context.' 

'Even when I think I'm wrong, I'm right.'

'I am the Doctor of Democracy. I am America's Truth Detector. And as the Doctor of Democracy, the deal you have with your doctor isn't changing. You get to keep your doctor. You get to keep your plan. You get to keep your station. Nothing's changing, and it really never was gonna change.' 

'I've always believed in the old-fashioned way: When you've got scoundrels in office, you vote 'em out.' 

'Liberals measure compassion by how many people are given welfare. Conservatives measure compassion by how many people no longer need it.'

'Racist -- a person who wins an argument with a liberal.'

'Liberalism is a scourge. It destroys the human spirit. It destroys prosperity. It assigns sameness to everybody. And wherever I find it, I oppose it.'

'Compassion is no substitute for justice.' 

'The only way liberals win national elections is by pretending they're not liberals.' 

'If you had to attach not a philosophy but an attitude to a leftist worldview, it's one of pessimism and darkness, sadness. They're never happy, are they? They're always angry about something. No matter what they get, they're always angry.'  

'Feminism has led women astray. I love the women's movement -- especially when walking behind it.' 

'No nation has ever taxed itself into prosperity.' 

'End results that work that don't involve government threaten liberals.' 

During one of his shows in 2013, Limbaugh said: 'If any race of people should not have guilt about slavery, it's Caucasians. The white race has probably had fewer slaves and for a briefer period of time than any other in the history of the world.'

Addressing a Central American migrant caravan heading toward the US in 2018, Limbaugh said: 'The objective is to dilute and eventually eliminate or erase what is known as the distinct or unique American culture... This is why people call this an invasion.'


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The dumb fucks are fools like you, I'm waiting for your stupid ass to tell us what a REAL American is and all you are posting is bullshit.  You would do better just to close your stinking pie hole and crawl back under your rock.


----------



## Augustine_ (Feb 18, 2021)

Just wanted to chime in about how the world is now a better place with Rush Limbaugh dead and gone.  Fuck him and anybody who cared for him.  He used to joyously read the names of people who died from AIDS in a regular radio segment, among other countless despicable actions over his career.  If ever there was a death to celebrate it's Rush Limbaugh's.  I'm glad he croaked without ever being able to start the civil war he so badly wanted.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Limpbaugh was a loud mouth POS who attracted folks like himself that hadn't done shit other than want to believe they were superior to others.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Rush didn't need to help you.  You need no help having your hatred stoked as you keep proving.  Now go keep melting down over Trump and lying about what he said and calling people racists to prove my point you fascists don't need any help with your hatred.   You have a burning ember of hatred on your own


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 18, 2021)

Limbaugh spent his life trying to turn us against each other. He was not a patriot in any sense. He stood for all the wrong things. 

Is what is termed "conservatism" fundamentally un-American? We are a nation of about 330 million people.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Educate us about the monetary system and how "money" is created.......I just GOTTA know your take on this.......
> I am betting that you are going to do a "face plant" on the cyber sidewalk....but I will give ya a chance......."explain away"....


How is money creation related to rich Rush (net worth $600 million), Movement Conservatives, and white supremacist victimhood?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Rush learned there was money to be made by being offensive.


----------



## McRib (Feb 18, 2021)

Limbaugh was worth $600 million dollars, and his last day worked was 15 days before his death (Feb. 2nd was last show)

It shows really, how addicted to his own voice, his own fame, and his own influence he really was, he stayed in his basement, spewing hate into his gold plated microphone until the bitter end. What a sad, pathetic human being.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Maybe I didn't put it very well in that back in the day there was Rush and the leftist echo chamber, there was no choice.   If Rush went off the air, we were screwed.   Maybe I just should have said there are other choices now, not just Rush.   I haven't really listened to Rush for a while now very much.  Like you not avoiding him, just my travel patterns changed and I haven't had as much opportunity.  But he wasn't the only choice.

But some of my favorites to answer your question have been Neil Boortz, Curtis and Kobyand Jason Lewis.  There are a lot of other choices, unlike the old days where there was Rush and communists


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And you're against that, aren't you.  That's why you binge watch CNN, you're against being offensive.

I can't take you seriously, but you are proving my point where the hate comes from, the left.   You're full fledged fascists now


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Your responding to RWer guarantees him a contract; starve him.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > this is one of the best Rush episodes from 2016
> ...


and yet here you are in a rush RIP thread.  your post is insignificant because of that.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Issa said:


> I think 2021 will be amazing.
> Trump gone.
> Trump impeached for the second time.
> The racists are went back to hibernation.
> ...


trump wasn't impeached successfully.  twice you're owen.....0-2


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


you're hatred of americans is noted.  the real americans care about liberty.  let us know when you wish to join us.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The "science"gets adjusted to agree with them.
> ...


and yet your science fails every time.  His hardly ever did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Maybe I didn't put it very well in that back in the day there was Rush and the leftist echo chamber, there was no choice.


Nonsense. There was conservative commentary to be found all over the radio and TV dial. What Rush did was appeal to blind anger and ignorance, not political or economic conservatisim. Not many others were willing to sink so low and conflate , say, hatred of gays with conservatism, because they were serious people trying to forward true conservative ideas. But Rush's audience willingly accepted these trade offs. And now the "conservative" movement today is still defined by these hot button social issues that are anythimg but political or economic conservatism. And the GOP has found that to be invaluable. Can't win votes on, "Help the rich! Screw the poor!" But winning votes on, "Gay people are going to give your children AIDS!" works nicely, on the right people. Today's version: "Trans people want to molest your children in public bathrooms!" "They are trying to turn your children gay via the gay agenda!" Works like a charm.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I didn't put it very well in that back in the day there was Rush and the leftist echo chamber, there was no choice.
> ...



LOL, proving again that the hate with Rush comes from the left.  Classic, fascist on, Gomer.    Shut us down.   Obviously violence isn't an issue for you


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I know he always claims to be a paid poster.  I've asked him numerous times why anyone would pay him to parrot what ever other Democrat says for free and he never responds.   You don't take him seriously on that, do you?  Why would anyone hire someone as flat down dumb as RW?


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Can't win votes on, "Help the rich! Screw the poor!" But winning votes on, "Gay people are going to give your children AIDS!" works nicely, on the right people. Today's version: "Trans people want to molest your children in public bathrooms!" "They are trying to turn your children gay via the gay agenda!" Works like a charm.



Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.

It stirs up the base, and motivates them to vote.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


RWers had a federal contract to test military equipment.
This is his way of keeping the bread coming in when he needs it.


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> trump wasn't impeached successfully.  twice you're owen.....0-2



Trump wasn't convicted, but he came the closest to a bi-partisan trial judgment of any president.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Can't win votes on, "Help the rich! Screw the poor!" But winning votes on, "Gay people are going to give your children AIDS!" works nicely, on the right people. Today's version: "Trans people want to molest your children in public bathrooms!" "They are trying to turn your children gay via the gay agenda!" Works like a charm.
> ...



You don't have to be a conservative to object to a grown man freely walking into a bathroom with your adolescent or teenage daughter.

That you claim sex offenders won't suddenly claim they are an inner woman shows what a liar you are.

Here's the Democrat response to that won't happen.   Saying it won't happen.  Obviously it will


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



How do you know that?   Do you know him personally?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> Limbaugh was worth $600 million dollars, and his last day worked was 15 days before his death (Feb. 2nd was last show)
> 
> It shows really, how addicted to his own voice, his own fame, and his own influence he really was, he stayed in his basement, spewing hate into his gold plated microphone until the bitter end. What a sad, pathetic human being.



Rush just loved what he did and did it until the end.  The guy could have retired many years ago, but as the old saying goes, if you love what you do for a living, you never worked a day in your life.  So often Rush would say "Having more fun than a human being should be allowed to have."

Rush also realized the impact he had on our political system.  Like Trump, he was a true patriot that tried to do whatever he could to steer the country in the proper direction.  Without Rush Limbaugh, there would be no radios with AM today.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I asked months ago and he told me.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I accept your surrender and will go back to my grading papers for the job that you are sure I don't have.  LOL!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Who are the REAL Americans?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



And you believe him?  Why would anyone pay him to say what every other Democrat fascist says for free?


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



donny loves the poorly educated long time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Just wanted to chime in about how the world is now a better place with Rush Limbaugh dead and gone.  Fuck him and anybody who cared for him.  He used to joyously read the names of people who died from AIDS in a regular radio segment, among other countless despicable actions over his career.  If ever there was a death to celebrate it's Rush Limbaugh's.  I'm glad he croaked without ever being able to start the civil war he so badly wanted.



I've been listening to Limbaugh for 30 years, and not once do I recall him talking about anybody who died from AIDS. Quit getting your information from commie lying sites.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Those who believe in liberty for all. I guess you don’t read either


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And you still haven’t learned


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Once again, Conservatives concentrate on just the speech while they ignore what Trump said before and during the attack of the TRUMPmob



Which was no different than what Democrats have said for years.  

_*"Folks, Democrats have two sets of rules: One set for them, and another set for the rest of us."*_
Rush Limbaugh


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...







oxyboy was a MAGATroglodyte.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 18, 2021)

I used to listen to Rush.   Funny and entertaining  whether you agreed with his politics or not.  He wasn't a bad guy actually who got wealthy doing what he liked.  Let him rest in peace.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

hadit said:


> Hate, hate, hate. You would think that liberals would be the happiest people in the country, what with controlling Congress and the White House and all, but they continue to be the most miserable, hate filled (and now juvenile) creatures around. Why is that?



Democrats are born miserable people.  The only joy they get in life is making others as miserable as they are. 

Look at Portland and Seattle.  Still rioting over there even though we have an all Communist federal government now.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Another fascist leftist on the attack to prove how wrong it is that you've got the hate problem, LOL


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



uh-huh.  have yer knees stopped bleeding yet, pops?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Hahaha you really can’t compete with us, ignorance runs your mind. Hahaha


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 18, 2021)

What is "conservatism" exactly?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> I used to listen to Rush.   Funny and entertaining  whether you agreed with his politics or not.  He wasn't a bad guy actually who got wealthy doing what he liked.  Let him rest in peace.



Yes, and Rush always loved interviewing liberals and it was very entertaining and friendly as well


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Continued evidence the demofks are not inclusive


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> Ladies and gentleman, I present *Exhibit A*.
> 
> But hey, in the spirit of Rush Limbaugh, I hope you're freezing your ass off.



I know I am.  That's how global warming will do ya.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I just keep laughing at all the fascist leftists in the thread like playtime who melt down in how much they hate Republicans then say Rush stoked hate, it's classic


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> What is "conservatism" exactly?


Provide a definition


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes, nice rebuttal to my pointing out your hate, LOL.  Couldn't make up what you actually are


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



you go boy.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Goes without explanation


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Don’t worry I will


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



oxyboy oozed hatred.  stoked it.  promoted it.  reveled in it.

so uh....  you can save it.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



go go go.


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> You don't have to be a conservative to object to a grown man freely walking into a bathroom with your adolescent or teenage daughter.
> 
> That you claim sex offenders won't suddenly claim they are an inner woman shows what a liar you are.
> 
> Here's the Democrat response to that won't happen.   Saying it won't happen.  Obviously it will



*Estrogen*_, the female sexual hormone, also affects *erectile* function, as demonstrated in both clinical and basic studies. Interestingly, *estradiol*-testosterone imbalance is considered a risk factor for *ED*. Furthermore, endocrine-disrupting chemicals have *estrogen*-like effects and *cause ED*._


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes, you mentioned how Rush had the hate problem with your extreme vitrol and anger to prove you aren't the one with  the hate problem, LOL.

That you're doing that in a thread about Rush's death is even more classic.

Playtime:  Rush died?  I hate him, I despise him!   I hate Trump.  I hate Republicans!   They are all full of hate!!!!

Couldn't make it up, yet you live the hate


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> What is "conservatism" exactly?



Conservatism is the love of our country.  Conservatism is recognizing that capitalism is how we became the greatest and most powerful country in the world in just a few hundred years.  Conservatism is about respecting and honoring the US Constitution.  It's about the belief that people should be able to take care of themselves, and not the government.  It's about the belief that there is a super being that guides us and this planet.  Conservatism is about law and order, and the respect for authority.  Conservatism is the belief the most successful society is one where people rise from the bottom, not taking those at the top down.  Conservatism is about personal responsibility instead of blaming others for your bad decisions and plight in life.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be a conservative to object to a grown man freely walking into a bathroom with your adolescent or teenage daughter.
> ...



Well, since enforcement is not tied to any sex change operations and any sex offender can simply claim they feel like a woman that is irrelevant.

I'll agree though that men who have actually had sex change operations should be allowed to use the woman's bathroom.

But we both know that isn't the issue


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be a conservative to object to a grown man freely walking into a bathroom with your adolescent or teenage daughter.
> ...



just what are you implying????



*Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra* 
June 27, 2006 / 7:29 AM      / CBS/AP

Rush Limbaugh could see a deal with prosecutors in a long-running prescription fraud case collapse after authorities found a bottle of Viagra in his bag at Palm Beach International Airport. The prescription was not in his name.

Limbaugh was detained for more than three hours Monday at the airport after returning from a vacation in the Dominican Republic...

Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> I just keep laughing at all the fascist leftists in the thread like playtime who melt down in how much they hate Republicans then say Rush stoked hate, it's classic



They don't know what hate means.  Limbaugh never stoked hate.  This is stoking hate.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



<pffffft>

he doesn't deserve the 'oh  how sad ' bullshit because of precisely what he was.

did i wish death on him?  never.

do i care he's dead?

not one bit.

do i care what you think?

not one bit.

at least i'm consistent.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




Limbaugh explained to the people that his luggage got mixed up with Bob Dole's.   The fact that El Rushbo was never charged or convicted of anything in this regards is proof it was nothing.


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Conservatism is the love of our country.  ...  It's about the belief that *people should be able to take care of themselves*, and not the government.



Like Texas?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So the fuck what?    Now your proof you don't hate, Rush does, is attacking him for buying Viagra?

LOL.   You're a terrible lawyer for yourself, that's classic.

In a thread about Rush's death, you blast Rush and Trump and now attack Rush for using Viagra to prove that Rush is the one full of hate, not you.

Keep talking, you're proving my point where the hate is, fascist


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...



okey dokey.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be a conservative to object to a grown man freely walking into a bathroom with your adolescent or teenage daughter.
> ...



And Sex Perverts can take Viagra to combat this ED.

Remember that the Democrats voted AGAINST prohibiting convicted paedophiles from receiving free Viagra when the ACA was being debated.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Don’t worry, I will, I will, I will


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep laughing at all the fascist leftists in the thread like playtime who melt down in how much they hate Republicans then say Rush stoked hate, it's classic
> ...



Bullseye.   When they watched Rush, they hated him.   Projecting he is making people hate them is how the fascist Democrat party rolls.  No one hates like a Democrat.  We're all racists, sexists, xenophobes, homophobes, lovers of the rich and corporations and we hate the poor.  Oh, and ... um ... we have the hate Problem, LOL.  That while they support getting us fired from our jobs and violence against us.   The real hate is clear.   All I want from them is to stop.   They are entitled to their own views.  They are not entitled to force them on us through their intolerance and hatred


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He was hundreds of times better than your ignorant ass


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...







it's about rush limbaugh.  period.  not just about his death ...  but what a pig he was on all levels.  sandra fluke ring a bell?  people dying of aids?  iraq vets against the war -  are phony soldiers?  his own drug use whilst blasting dealers & users?  children should learn to dumpster dive to eat?

lol....  he's worm bait now & i don't care one bit.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What is "conservatism" exactly?
> ...



This is what I asked you to do. Tell all of us in the United States of America what "conservatism" is about.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Again the demofk kkkers in here still haten


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



you're still on yer knees, i see.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Ditto


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Your consistency doesn't include the same rules between Republicans and Democrats.  You're just consistently in total hatred of Republicans and all sins are forgiven on the spot for Democrats.

While there is consistency in your behavior, calling you "consistent" isn't how the term is used


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Now you can see me? Hahaha dude, your ignorance is truly amazing


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



don'tya mean dittohead?


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Well, since enforcement is not tied to any sex change operations and any sex offender can simply claim they feel like a woman that is irrelevant.



You need to read up on what it takes to claim being a transgender.  You need to be under a doctors care, receiving hormone therapy for at least 6 months.

For a male trying to get into the ladies room, that would certainly take the wind out of his sail.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



hmmmmm interesting take yet i am not a (D) ..  so there is that.

 & married to a (R).  a real (R).

so there is THAT.


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Limbaugh explained to the people that his luggage got mixed up with Bob Dole's.   The fact that El Rushbo was never charged or convicted of anything in this regards is proof it was nothing.


Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege.  He was caught with enough illegal prescriptions to put him away for drug trafficking.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes, we're discussing Rush Limbaugh.   Try to keep up.   You came into a thread about Rush's death and declared your hatred and then said he has the hate.   What you are doing is what Democrats did all his life.  You despise him because ... you're against hate.  It's classic


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 18, 2021)

Most of the people that are hating on Rush never really listened to him anyway.  They hate him because of what someone else said Rush said, perhaps getting a short quote correct but devoid of context.  Yes, Rush did cross the line a hand few times over his 30 years of broadcasting his show, but that was the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege. He was caught with enough illegal prescriptions to put him away for drug trafficking.



Really?  When did they catch him?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Feb 18, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


No more than the bitches on the left, bitch.


----------



## McRib (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> I just keep laughing at all the fascist leftists in the thread like playtime who melt down in how much they hate Republicans then say Rush stoked hate, it's classic



I stated upthread he was good at what he did, and you should see that his efforts were very much successful. He's where he belongs now, on a cold, hard slab.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



you could have ignored me but you chose to bitch & go a few rounds with me instead.

it's classic.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege.




Rich white privilege isn't anything you "suffer" from----  it is something you attain by being good at what you do.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Most of the people that are hating on Rush never really listened to him anyway.  They hate him because of what someone else said Rush said, perhaps getting a short quote correct but devoid of context.  Yes, Rush did cross the line a hand few times over his 30 years of broadcasting his show, but that was the exception, not the rule.



i've listened to his show plenty while in the car  he was on 12-3 every day....  & i even listened to his british fill in as well...


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege. He was caught with enough illegal prescriptions to put him away for drug trafficking.
> ...











						Limbaugh Deal Avoids Drug Prosecution, Defense Says
					

Radio talk-show host Rush Limbaugh was booked on drug charges in Florida on Friday, and his lawyer said that Limbaugh had agreed to a deal enabling him to avoid prosecution in the prescription abuse case if he continued treatment for addiction problems and avoided any other run-ins with the law.




					www.latimes.com
				



April 29, 2006 12 AM PT 
Radio talk-show host *Rush Limbaugh was booked on drug charges in Florida on Friday,* and his lawyer said that Limbaugh had agreed to a deal enabling him to avoid prosecution in the prescription abuse case if he continued treatment for addiction problems and avoided any other run-ins with the law.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh explained to the people that his luggage got mixed up with Bob Dole's.   The fact that El Rushbo was never charged or convicted of anything in this regards is proof it was nothing.
> ...


He was drug trafficking?
You guys are truly insane

If your family member became addicted to pain meds (VERY common), your opinion would be so much different. But you have lives and reputations to destroy


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Just ditto

you’re not any good at this


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



not even mega ditto?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Cute tantrum. Cry it all out big boy. Shut you down? Then get off your whiny, lazy ass and start your own company, like Rush. Or are you another one of those pseudo-conservative dicks that were born without his own bootstraps?


----------



## norwegen (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege.  He was caught with enough illegal prescriptions to put him away for drug trafficking.


Drug trafficking? Any proof of that?

You seem to suffer from envy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...



Cute move.  Do you think you're the first leftist to post a site with a paywall so nobody could read it?


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh suffered from rich white privilege.  He was caught with enough illegal prescriptions to put him away for drug trafficking.
> ...


_Prosecutors began looking into potential “doctor shopping” by Limbaugh, who received about 2,000 pain pills prescribed by four doctors over a six-month period_

2,000 pills is enough for a drug trafficking charge.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.
> 
> It stirs up the base, and motivates them to vote


Right, because they cant win elections on their actual platform, given its unpopularity.


----------



## postman (Feb 18, 2021)

> Limbaugh Deal Avoids Drug Prosecution, Defense Says
> 
> 
> Radio talk-show host Rush Limbaugh was booked on drug charges in Florida on Friday, and his lawyer said that Limbaugh had agreed to a deal enabling him to avoid prosecution in the prescription abuse case if he continued treatment for addiction problems and avoided any other run-ins with the law.
> ...





Ray From Cleveland said:


> Cute move.  Do you think you're the first leftist to post a site with a paywall so nobody could read it?


That's why I posted the date and the fact Limbaugh was booked on drug charges.

So you wouldn't have to visit the site.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.
> ...


African American males are machismo. No matter how you turn it around.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Most of the people that are hating on Rush never really listened to him anyway.





I did something last night I never do.  I have a house full of books, most of them science or technical, I never buy "people" or "personal" books, but reading up on Rush Limbaugh, I saw that he was an author, and found a rare, mint copy of his first book from 1992 hardbound with dust cover and bought it delivered to my door for $29.

In it, he lays out his entire conservative philosophy on the world.  He lays out a world free of the deleterious bullshit of progressivism.  I'm looking forward to getting inside the mind of Rush.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...


When was he charged with drug trafficking?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.
> ...



Banning men in dresses from using the nation's Ladies' Rooms is a plank on the platform.

So is the idea that Almighty God put Adam and Eve into the Garden- not Steve.

You can disagree if you like, but it is the GOP's actual platform


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



i have it in full in another tab, ray ray... there's no paywall.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You’re Still not any good at this


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people that are hating on Rush never really listened to him anyway.
> ...




I have this Limbaugh masterpiece in my library.

Tremendous book


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people that are hating on Rush never really listened to him anyway.
> ...


I think I read that book many years ago... or perhaps it was his second book.  Anyway, Rush was not a hater.  There are many people painting Rush with their own hate simply for his point of view.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



auCONtraire, pops.... i am spectacular.

FACT!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> He lays out a world free of the deleterious bullshit of progressivism.


Great! I will look into that book, in the case that every history book in the world decides to skip over the 17th century.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.



  As a matter of undeniable, immutable, objective biological fact, _“transgender”_ people *•ARE NOT•* their _“non-birth gender”_.

  Yours is the side that thinks that a mentally- and morally-defective male perverts ought to have unfettered access to women's/girls' restrooms, dressing rooms, and such.  That is a position that cannot be defended from any rational, moral point of view.  It is an inherently insane and immoral position, and you think there is something wrong with us who oppose it?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

norwegen said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I said he wasn’t any good at this


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the republican agenda is to grab social issues, like transgender people being allowed to use the bathroom of their non-birth gender, so they can molest little boys and girls.
> ...


We are aware of genetics. Thank you for the update from the year 1950.

This is a matter of psychology.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...


I haven't been following this thread; it's too long. I just happened to peek in suspecting that some moonbat would spout a lie, and the postman didn't disappoint.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 18, 2021)

norwegen said:


> I haven't been following this thread; it's too long. I just happened to peek in suspecting that some moonbat would spout a lie, and the postman didn't disappoint


A lie gets half way around the world before the truth can get his pants on, or something like that


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> i have it in full in another tab, ray ray... there's no paywall.



Then how is it I can't read it until I subscribe?  Many times the allow you so many free stories, but after you hit their limit, it's pay after that point.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



You're not a Dem ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

postman said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since enforcement is not tied to any sex change operations and any sex offender can simply claim they feel like a woman that is irrelevant.
> ...



And were exactly are those the requirements to use the girls bathroom?   They sure weren't required in the Dems North Carolina bathroom law


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...




I understand that there has always been a certain number of people who are sexual perverts who like to dress up  as broads and hang out with other she-males, poofs, fruits, pimps, hoes, johns.

No one really cares if they are out in some Red Light district, shoving gerbils in their rectums or whatever other kind of sexual practices thrills them.

The problem is bringing this filth into polite fucking society, capische?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So if that is


jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So why do you call Rush a REAL American?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

The thinking of terrified, superstitious xenophobes:

Trans people would have been kidnapping and molesting children all this time (felonies punishable by up to life in prison), but they have been deterred to this point by the fear of being written an infraction ticket for entering the wrong bathroom.

Yes, we live in a country where 10s of millions of functioning adults actually believe this.  Embarrassing.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




You don't think Rush Limbaugh is a real American?


----------



## McRib (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> I'm looking forward to getting inside the mind of Rush.



Have fun with that.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep laughing at all the fascist leftists in the thread like playtime who melt down in how much they hate Republicans then say Rush stoked hate, it's classic
> ...



LOL, yes, another leftist proving my point that you are the ones full of hate.  Thanks!


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Who said anything about ignoring anyone?   WTF are you talking about?

You don't like a flashlight on your hate, huh?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I know, seriously ...


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The thinking of terrified, superstitious xenophobes:
> 
> Trans people would have been kidnapping and molesting children all this time (felonies punishable by up to life in prison), but they have been deterred to this point by the fear of being written an infraction ticket for entering the wrong bathroom.
> 
> Yes, we live in a country where 10s of millions of functioning adults actually believe this.  Embarrassing.




Go into any penitentiary is this country, and you'll see they are packed with all kinds of she-males, homos, child molesters, etc.  

And remember, these are only the ones who were caught.    The average perv practices his trade for decades before being pinched and convicted.  

Sure, there is a LOT of this shit going around.  And has been for a long time.   That's why they showed us the educational film "Boys Beware" to us when I was a boy.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



LOL, you went into a thread about Rush's death and declared your hatred for him because somehow you're against hate, LOL.   Now to point that out is a tantrum.

What a mental child you are, you suck at this.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



mega dittos are big dittos


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to getting inside the mind of Rush.
> ...





Thanks, I will.  Rush's mind created an industry where all said none could be made, then became the best at it for over 30 years, making 600 million dollars.

When you can tell me you've done that well, I'll buy YOUR book and get inside your mind.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I think anyone born in America is a real American.  What gives certain folks the right to claim they are REAL Americans, but other folks aren't.

It is just your stinking opinion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> LOL, you went into a thread about Rush's death and declared your hatred for him


Not once did i do that. You are rabid and hysterical. Go breathe into a paper bag for a while.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think Rush Limbaugh is a real American?
> ...




George Washington was a REAL American.
Audie Murphy was a REAL American.
Henry Ford, Andrew Carnegie and Thomas Edison were REAL Americans.

You consider Jeffrey Dahmer and Aldrich Ames to be real Americans?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So why do you call Rush a REAL American


Factually I didn’t. But he believed in liberty, and that fits my description. So sure, he was a real american. Ten times any demofk


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Sooooo were they fake americans, when did they stop being Americans?  Jeffrey Dahmer died in a American prison, not one in China.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So why do you call Rush a REAL American
> ...



Why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> George Washington was a REAL American.
> Audie Murphy was a REAL American.
> Henry Ford, Andrew Carnegie and Thomas Edison were REAL Americans.
> 
> You consider Jeffrey Dahmer and Aldrich Ames to be real Americans?


Do you consider a mentally ill president who tries to overturn an election he lost -- and his WhISIS terrorists that attempted a violent overthrowing of our government to keep their authoritarian cult leader in charge -- to be "REAL" Americans?

Of course you do. So i think we will find a better arbiter than you for what constitutes a "REAL" American and what does not.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Let's go back to what you just cut out.  You're hilarious, leftist fascist.  In red below:



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > George Washington was a REAL American.
> ...



The hate continues from fort fun, who opposes hate.  LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Let's go back to what you just cut out.  You're hilarious, leftist fascist.  In red below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke to his methods. You're like a child. "Waaaah, bad internet man say bad things, bad internet man HATE hero Rush, waaaaah"

Back to ignore with you, ya whiny little baby.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Sooooo were they fake americans, when did they stop being Americans?  Jeffrey Dahmer died in a American prison, not one in China.




I see that of those 200 pounds, 190 of them is fat that went to your head.

Apparently you can't comprehend the difference between simply being BORN in America and the moniker of being a REAL American.

Being a REAL American is someone who contributes something great to America, promotes Americanism, is a great believer in the supremacy of the American Way.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Why not?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Let's go back to what you just cut out.  You're hilarious, leftist fascist.  In red below:
> ...



Fort Fun (in a thread about Rush's death):  I HATE Rush, I hate him I hate him I hate him.  I'm against hate!

Yes, you've stated that ... clearly ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

jbander said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


That's weird but predictable.
A hater calling this victims haters.
But that's the specialty of the left.
Commit some crime or sin and blame it on your target.
And treason is trying to infiltrate the government with the aid of foreign governments like China.....and squash everyone's constitutional rights in the process.
Clearly you don't know what being a traitor is.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo were they fake americans, when did they stop being Americans?  Jeffrey Dahmer died in a American prison, not one in China.
> ...


He has no idea about sacrifice for others


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo were they fake americans, when did they stop being Americans?  Jeffrey Dahmer died in a American prison, not one in China.
> ...



That is your OPINION of what a REAL American is and you know what OPINIONS are like.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



What sacrifice did Rush make for others?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> That is your OPINION of what a REAL American is






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/07/14/whats-very-important-to-being-american-93-of-americans-actually-agree-on-this/


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > He has no idea about sacrifice for others
> ...





HEY JACKASS, he sacrificed and devoted his entire LIFE for others, pimple-brain.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> A
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


This is a lie. 

The election was not stolen.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I know quite a few people who go on Facebook to attack Rs in order to get consulting jobs.
You should see some of the mansions in my community built on R hate.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > They won't stop talking about Q, even though his last post was before Christmas.
> ...


You quote the Liar in Chief.....He also pleaded ignorance.  Joe Biden has been in Government for decades....and you have the audacity to call him Communist.....you are a modern day Joe McCarthy....


----------



## White 6 (Feb 18, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Congrats on landing a job, and from what I read (though certain it is a minor localized issue) continuing to do the job in these covid times.  Hopefully, you are not grading history papers, as I would not want youth polluted with extremist views and Q conspiracy.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I find it's a specialty of the right as well.  Wish it would just tone down.  I do think Rush elevated hatred and anger to a whole new level while the left elevated outrage.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 18, 2021)

I'd have guessed the left orgasmed enough over a man's death 

I underestimated you quack losers


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Read the thread


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'd have guessed the left orgasmed enough over a man's death
> 
> I underestimated you quack losers


I am relieved just as well as when Trump kicks da bucket.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 18, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


Yeah, because Chinese and their Democrat flunkies play by the rules.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...


Yeppers you all hated him and anyone who followed him! You’re so right, you just don’t know who the haters really are


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have guessed the left orgasmed enough over a man's death
> ...


Way to show everyone your class


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> You quote the Liar in Chief.....He also pleaded ignorance. Joe Biden has been in Government for decades....and you have the audacity to call him Communist.....you are a modern day Joe McCarthy....



Yes, we know.  Dementia has been in federal government 47 years and accomplished nothing.  The entire Democrat party is nothing but communists and Nazis, all of whom are anti-American.  They just impeached a President for exercising his constitutional first amendment right.  They are so scared to death of the guy they are trying anything to keep him from coming back.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I can't have any class for a piece of shit human.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Yep, I enjoy seeing one less liar on the world's stage.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Projecting again


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Ass*


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Who’s that? Biden?

projection after projection from you, you classless ass


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


And yet you can't seem to stop posting about him in a thread dedicated to him. Seems a mite hypocritical to go on and on trying to convince people you don't care. Most people realize if you don't care about something, you don't waste any time or effort telling people you don't care about it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Get off his dick Fuck boy and tell us what those sacrifices were.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We are aware of genetics. Thank you for the update from the year 1950.
> 
> *This is a matter of psychology.*



  As is every other issue of mental or moral defect.  So what?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Nope.  You don't have a clue.  I know and like a a number of people who followed Rush.  It was just not a topic of our conversation.  You're projecting.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 18, 2021)

hadit said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The OP never posted to honor Limbaugh 

It's patently obvious


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What were those sacrifices?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'd have guessed the left orgasmed enough over a man's death
> 
> I underestimated you quack losers



Oh puh-lease.

You knew they would.  Just like the right whacked off over John Lewis' death.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If it is you are in the wrong thread, again.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You are to stupid or naive to list them.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

hadit said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Rush’s sacrifice is noted in here by the reaction of the demofks


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Deflect


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

They told him that smoking those big black cigars would kill him and he said they were full of it...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yes, he had to sacrifice when he was pinched for a fake script....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 18, 2021)

Rush was easily the most influential radio personality in history. He very well may have changed the course of GOP politics.
The only other radio head I can think of that was also that influential was Paul Harvey. While politics wasn't really his thing I can still hear his voice in my head right now.

As for Rush I would say he was the biggest influence in my life that turned me to conservative values. One of the first people to hire me in the mid eighties after my stint in prison listened to his religiously on the job. That was over a year of hearing the principles of self reliability and responsibility when I truly needed it the most. 
While I didn't listen to him much over the last few years his imprint was left in my mind.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Damn you gotta be dumber than shit.  190 pounds of fat to the cranium.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Really is that why you never saw him anywhere other than his EIB Network, because had he got out of that comfort zone he would've got his ass handed to him.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> They told him that smoking those big black cigars would kill him and he said they were full of it...


Millions did that. Still do it today. Fk dude, there’s a surgeon general warnings on cigarettes and sales are still sky high. You truly have nothing to add here as you are lost in your hate


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I guess you think your stupid ass is smart. Tell us Mega dumbass what were all these sacrifices he made, I'll tell you what he made millions off of idiots like you.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Hahaha haha


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He exposed trash like you at his expense


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rush was easily the most influential radio personality in history. He very well may have changed the course of GOP politics.
> The only other radio head I can think of that was also that influential was Paul Harvey. While politics wasn't really his thing I can still hear his voice in my head right now.
> 
> As for Rush I would say he was the biggest influence in my life that turned me to conservative values. One of the first people to hire me in the mid eighties after my stint in prison listened to his religiously on the job. That was over a year of hearing the principles of self reliability and responsibility when I truly needed it the most.
> While I didn't listen to him much over the last few years his imprint was left in my mind.




Oh, be honest (tongue in cheek). . .  Rush BRAINWASHED you. He turned you into a Greedy Racist Bible Thumping Gun Hugging Hater! He made you stuppidly think the money your earn is YOURS?!? What the fuck is that all about?

He even got you to buy into that whole, "Build a Wall to keep the Undesirables OUT. . . 

How fucking stupid is THAT?





OOOPS, wrong wall. . . .  That one is Biden's.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's what he did all the way to the bank off of dumb asses like you.  How many of his ties that were made in China do you own?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Name one


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



He exposed morons like you at your expense and his gain.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Ya I know, the Opening Post is so damning and flaming, just shreds his character.

 I'm not going to drool over what a great man he was. The thread is there for you lot to do so and for those who feel a bit less supportive to express their opinion.

Hopefully with some respect.  But that might be a bridge to far (as I suspect THIS post is).


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was easily the most influential radio personality in history. He very well may have changed the course of GOP politics.
> ...


Naw, he exposed classless useless Americans like you


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was easily the most influential radio personality in history. He very well may have changed the course of GOP politics.
> ...


The National Park Service and United States Secret Service began construction on a new White House fence in July 2019.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Here you are in his thread exposed to your hate. Show me mine?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


name what he was arrested for?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Why? I don’t deny that! If you’re interested you post your deflection


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re not intelligent enough to understand
> ...








  ^^^^^  Says the idiot too ignorant to even spell "too" correctly.

DING DING.  You better go now, another car just pulled up to the pumps needing air in his tire.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Dude, I think you mistook my Sarcasm.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> I guess you think your stupid ass is smart. Tell us Mega dumbass what were all these sacrifices he made





Look it up.  My name's not Webster.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 18, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


sooo only federal properties should be protected .....spoken like a good bolshevik..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Really is that why you never saw him anywhere other than his EIB Network, because had he got out of that comfort zone he would've got his ass handed to him.



Actually years ago he had his own television show, and there is no EIB network on TV.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



LMAO!  You're putting out a lot of weakness, blockhead.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Fair enough on your reasoning.   RW just strikes me as so low intelligence that I can't imagine anyone paying him.   I don't see how anyone that flat out dumb would influence anyone.   But admittedly I don't have the exposure to it you do


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The thinking of terrified, superstitious xenophobes:
> 
> Trans people would have been kidnapping and molesting children all this time (felonies punishable by up to life in prison), but they have been deterred to this point by the fear of being written an infraction ticket for entering the wrong bathroom.
> 
> Yes, we live in a country where 10s of millions of functioning adults actually believe this.  Embarrassing.


I'll give you embarrassing. Embarrassing is you thinking that somehow equates to a substantive argument because no one thinks that way. What they DO think is that this makes it easier for a predator to gain access to vulnerable girls, and it does. Embarrassing is the fact that you're willing to ignore that reality.

Reality is that before all this, if a father saw a man get up and follow his 10 year old daughter into the bathroom, he would not only be able to get up and prevent the man from going into the bathroom, but have the entire place supporting him. Now, he has to consider what the tofu farting liberals are going to say if he makes a scene.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Feb 18, 2021)

Rush Limbaug brought back AM Radio. It became a medium for other conservative talk shows. Ratings for him and others skyrocketed. Liberals took notice and tried the same model with Air America. It failed. When that happened, Liberals tried to take out Rush and others over the bullshit Fairness Doctrine?


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jbander said:
> ...



LOL, yeah, Rush elevated the hatred while you and a bunch of other leftists are here declaring your hatred for him.    It's classic, you aren't capable apparently of grasping the irony in that.

The hate is yours.   Rush was a happy and entertaining guy.  No one listened to him liking him to get our hate.   Your side listened to get your hate on.   He's gone and you're still there.   Democrats call us all racists and other names for disagreeing with you.  Yeah, we have the hate problem, not you


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Sorry, my head hit the table in boredom.  What did you say, Holmes?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Really is that why you never saw him anywhere other than his EIB Network, because had he got out of that comfort zone he would've got his ass handed to him.
> ...



No shit, my point was how many times did you see him debate someone somewhere other than on his own show.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Many tried, few achieved.   Yes, left wing echo chambers are your speed.    Just left wing fascism for you, that's dope


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I'm just laughing at you.  No one interviewed leftists like Rush.   And they were pleasant conversations.    You really should just stay in the echo chamber, you're showing how little you know


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


how? I never donated a buck.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> I'm just laughing at you. No one interviewed leftists like Rush. And they were pleasant conversations. You really should just stay in the echo chamber, you're showing how little you know


no demofk ever won a debate against him.  30 years.  He never met a political demofk that had courage to debate him.  Let's make that clear.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 18, 2021)

odanny said:


> Limbaugh was worth $600 million dollars, and his last day worked was 15 days before his death (Feb. 2nd was last show)
> 
> It shows really, how addicted to his own voice, his own fame, and his own influence he really was, he stayed in his basement, spewing hate into his gold plated microphone until the bitter end. What a sad, pathetic human being.


Yet you will never be one one millionth the man he was. You pathetic government handout loving piece of shit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Who’s that? Biden?
> 
> projection after projection from you


Oh the irony...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Who’s that? Biden?
> ...


not at me, no sir.  I am my own person.  I owe no allegiance to anyone. that's your confusion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just laughing at you. No one interviewed leftists like Rush. And they were pleasant conversations. You really should just stay in the echo chamber, you're showing how little you know
> ...


Haha....you goobers attribute him superpowers.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just laughing at you. No one interviewed leftists like Rush. And they were pleasant conversations. You really should just stay in the echo chamber, you're showing how little you know
> ...



Yes, but he was more ignorant than that.  He didn't know how frequently Rush had leftists on his show and interviewed them so well through the years.   True I didn't hear so many at the end, but he didn't interview anyone so much after his hearing issues.   Democrats wear their ignorance proudly


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, Fort Fun turned over his manhood to the Democrat party.  He just assumes others did like him because his whole political gig is dependence on government.  He can't imagine what we are, individuals.  That left his hereditary pipeline long ago


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


nope, but he knew how to debate, and to that, no demofk could win an argument.  EVAH!!!!

What's truly curious is this, you all call him a hate monger, yet you never once challenged to expose it.  So, instead, he exposed you all as the hate bait.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


political demofks never went on his show.  they were deathly afraid of exposure by him.  And any demofk caller got his or her ass handed every time.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Captain Hyperbole, strikes again!


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Usually, all Rush had to do was ask the right questions and then let the leftardz talk. They kicked their own asses, that way.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Yep.   Rush was completely skilled at asking leftists questions giving them the rope to hang themselves in the argument


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I didn't put it very well in that back in the day there was Rush and the leftist echo chamber, there was no choice.
> ...


Anger? What anger? See, you have no answer for the questions he threw out. We so much enjoyed swamp creatures squirm afraid to answer. That made you angry. Again, projecting your own feelings of hate and anger! It continues in here. The vial posts by you all is the result of his brilliance


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No shit, my point was how many times did you see him debate someone somewhere other than on his own show.



Why would he go on anybody's show?  Why didn't DumBama contact him with the many invitations Rush extended to him?  

Rush Limbaugh was a commodity.  Anytime he appeared on a show, ratings went through the roof.  Why would he help out an adversary?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Rush Limbaug brought back AM Radio. It became a medium for other conservative talk shows. Ratings for him and others skyrocketed. Liberals took notice and tried the same model with Air America. It failed. When that happened, Liberals tried to take out Rush and others over the bullshit Fairness Doctrine?



That reminds me of something Rush said during the Bush administration.  What happened is that the Democrats figured the way to win an election was to have their own leftist version of Rush Limbaugh; Rush was responsible for Bush's win.  He laughed and said "There is no possible way for them to have a leftist Limbaugh.  The reason it works for me is because the leftists are the entertainment.  We read what the write, we play audio clips of what they say.  You can't do that with Republicans."


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaug brought back AM Radio. It became a medium for other conservative talk shows. Ratings for him and others skyrocketed. Liberals took notice and tried the same model with Air America. It failed. When that happened, Liberals tried to take out Rush and others over the bullshit Fairness Doctrine?
> ...



Great story.

And so true.    This thread shows all the leftists projecting their hate into Rush.   The Democrats are collectivists.   It would never work in reverse.    The left are attacking us and we just want to be left alone.   That's what Rush leveraged.   It's a completely different dynamic


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The dude only debated folks when he controlled the environment and usually the person he was debating was a setup on his own show.  You never saw this dude debate of the individuals with intellect, he debated someone clown who called in.  So if that is what you call Excellence, ok.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2021)

Rush is room temperature and America celebrates!


----------



## eagle7-31 (Feb 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Rush is room temperature and America celebrates!


The left wing loons are.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2021)

eagle7-31 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Rush is room temperature and America celebrates!
> ...


Like I said.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Many tried, few achieved.   Yes, left wing echo chambers are your speed.
> ...




I never knew you were a frequent listener or caller into the show.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Feb 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle7-31 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The whole country are not lying left wingers like you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No shit, my point was how many times did you see him debate someone somewhere other than on his own show.
> ...



Why did Pres. Obama need to go on his show?  Hell he wasn't anybody to talk to.  



> Rush Limbaugh was a commodity.  Anytime he appeared on a show, ratings went through the roof.  Why would he help out an adversary?



Anytime he went on any right wing, racist rag.  He never went on any mainstream media outlet, because he couldn't control the environment and he would have gotten his ass handed to him.


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 18, 2021)

30 years ago I tried but politcal talk on radio wasn't my thing.   Never-the-less I respected the impact Limbaugh had on both politics and the radio industry.  May he R.I.P.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I listened to that garbage 20yrs ago and realized he was nothing but a loud mouth, racist, wind bag that was all talk and no substance.   Funny how he thought folks using drugs should be thrown under the jail until his fat ass got caught buying Oxy.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Hahahaha he was always available for a debate. You can’t Even be honest that the demofks feared him. Feared, it was called political suicide


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> he was nothing but a loud mouth, racist, wind bag that was all talk and no substance.


Must be why he had 89 million listeners.  Meantime, you can't even get one.



> Funny how he thought folks using drugs should be thrown under the jail until his fat ass got caught buying Oxy.


He took oxy for PAIN, not to get high.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Yes or no, demofk callers were always put up first? It’s a really simple question


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Hahahaha he was always available for a debate.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Exactly! You never see a conservative tell a demofk to shut up, instead bait them into exposing who they are. They accommodated every time


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Rush spoke to this, on his show, soon after his addiction was duscovered.

An open minded and objective thinking person would have a hard time disagreeing with what he had to say.

Paraphrasing; there is a big difference and distinctons to be made, between recreational drug use and users and those who become addicted secondarily to the prescribed medicines used for the treatment of pain.

Ironically, at the time that Rush got busted and puted for his addiction, I was dealing with my own Grandmother and her addiction to darvocet pain pills, as well.

The difference and distinction is still valid today.

I digress.

Why did I peek?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Addiction is a disease. Once Rush became addicted, he was no longer in full control. Did he ever dedicate an entire show to apologizing for his past demonization of addicts? He should have. Probably a week of shows.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Obammy didn’t go on any consecutive show he was a CHiCKEN shit


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Look it up if you’re curious


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Must be why he had 89 million listeners.


Holy shit   

15 million.  Look it up.

The alternate universe Rush created remains alive and well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Obammy didn’t go on any consecutive show he was a CHiCKEN shit


Lie.

I also remember him embarrassing a room full of drooling Republicans with binders so badly (without his own notes), Faux had to cut away from the live coverage. That was a definitive display of what happens when a serious, intelligent, informed person is put head to head against unserious, ignorant, political fluffballs with no real qualifications or understanding of the material.

Good stuff.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 15 million. Look it up.


Is that more or less than 89 million?

Maybe toobfreak the engineer is talking in different units. Like, maybe he is counting the total number of teeth in the audience.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


Chuz Life , ever notice these demofks have can’t look up disease?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Obammy didn’t go on any consecutive show he was a CHiCKEN shit
> ...


Post it then. Why don’t you fks ever provide mthr fking links to your vetting rages?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


So no, he didn't. Figures.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I see your unconcscious mechanisms for coping with trauma have caused you to delete the memory.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Yup and remember how he used to go on and on about the ACLU? Disparaging them at every turn? Guess who were the only ones who came to his aid when he was down? And just like that, Rush stopped putting down the ACLU.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Chuz Life , ever notice these demofks have can’t look up disease?



I think it stems from gender confusion. . . but I will need a government grant for further study.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 18, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I simply do not believe your Biden / China fantasies.  You did hear the election is over and President Biden won, right?  Most people did not buy that crap before the election. You lost that one too.  Get a clue.  Now we pay it no mind at all.  You can expect normalcy from this administration, not shadow connection control by foreign government.  When you come up with some proof of something nefarious going on *now*, get back to me. If you are really from the St Petersburg troll farm, tell Putin to fk off.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Good, glad you thought he was happy and entertaining.  I've never been a fan of the politics of anger and hate - especially stirring it up.  I didn't listen to him much.  I haven't called you a racist.

Get a grip,


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Okay, why’d you ask us then?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The politics of anger and hate...that's interesting...that's describes communism to a tee.
Anger and hate manifests into Nazi tactics like Big Tech shutting down freedom of speech....or actors being fired because they like standing up to Cancel-Culture fascism.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Why did Pres. Obama need to go on his show? Hell he wasn't anybody to talk to.



He would have been on the top rated radio show in the country.  Wouldn't it  have made sense to go? 



Superbadbrutha said:


> Anytime he went on any right wing, racist rag. He never went on any mainstream media outlet, because he couldn't control the environment and he would have gotten his ass handed to him.



Which is why the Kenyan clown never went on Rush's show.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Okay, why’d you ask us then?


Because i did look it up and found nothing. Figured i would ask the screeching fanbois.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I would disagree.  Communism, is essentially a rebellion against the ruling classes and an economic system based on communal ownership (that is neither pro nor con).  To compare Big Tech to Nazi's is dumb.  Period.

Rush created the politics of anger - listen to him.  Every show is ginning up anger at ta-da - the left.  Worse than that - promoting and spreading out right conspiracy theory.  But - he's entertaining.  The excuse is always that he is an entertainer...and he is.  He is, imo, the single person MOST responsible for transforming the face of the American right into what it is today.  Good or bad, your choice.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Pres. Obama need to go on his show? Hell he wasn't anybody to talk to.
> ...



Did the Trumpeter Dumpster ever go on The View?

Doubt it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Great story.
> 
> And so true. This thread shows all the leftists projecting their hate into Rush. The Democrats are collectivists. It would never work in reverse. The left are attacking us and we just want to be left alone. That's what Rush leveraged. It's a completely different dynamic



Correct.  The left are so hypocritical it's comical.  Like all the posts here about Rush Limbaugh's show being about hatred.  I guess they don't pay very careful attention to left-wing media. 









						Media Trump Hatred Shows In 92% Negative Coverage Of His Presidency: Study
					

The big TV networks don't hide their contempt for President Trump. So it's no surprise a new study shows 92% of the media's Trump coverage is negative.




					www.investors.com
				












						Evening News Spin: 100% Negative on Trump Defense, 95% Positive Dems
					

A Media Research Center study of broadcast evening news coverage of the opening arguments of both sides, found ABC, CBS, and NBC did not live up to the standard they demanded of Republicans. They gave Democrats double the airtime and showered their arguments with mostly praise, while expressing...




					www.newsbusters.org
				












						CNN, MSNBC said ‘racist’ more than 4,100 times from July 14-21
					

CNN and MSNBC said the word “racist” more than 4,100 times from July 14-21, according to a tally by Grabien Media, an online media production and news prep service.The tally is based on…




					thehill.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Did the Trumpeter Dumpster ever go on The View?
> 
> Doubt it.



18 times in total.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Trumpeter Dumpster ever go on The View?
> ...


And how many since being elected?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Communism, is essentially a rebellion against the ruling classes and an economic system based on communal ownership (that is neither pro nor con).



I'm afraid it's a bit more complex than that.

Clever attempt to sell it, though. Kind of.

Actually, that might make for great topical content.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > i have it in full in another tab, ray ray... there's no paywall.
> ...



*        Limbaugh Deal Avoids Drug Prosecution, Defense Says   *

                                               By Sam Howe Verhovek
                                       April 29, 2006 12 AM PT 

                                           Times Staff Writer

Radio talk-show host Rush Limbaugh was booked on drug charges in Florida on Friday, and his lawyer said that Limbaugh had agreed to a deal enabling him to avoid prosecution in the prescription abuse case if he continued treatment for addiction problems and avoided any other run-ins with the law.
Limbaugh, a conservative darling and liberal bete noire, was booked, photographed and fingerprinted in Palm Beach, Fla., then shortly thereafter released on a $3,000 bond, according to a posting on the Palm Beach County Sheriff’s Office website. A spokesman said there would be no further comment.
The apparent deal caps a three-year investigation into allegations originally aired by a housekeeper at Limbaugh’s Palm Beach mansion, who told the National Enquirer that the radio host had abused OxyContin and other painkillers.
Prosecutors began looking into potential “doctor shopping” by Limbaugh, who received about 2,000 pain pills prescribed by four doctors over a six-month period -- all from a pharmacy near the Palm Beach house. The charge on the sheriff’s website was listed as “fraud -- conceal info to obtain prescription.”

Limbaugh admitted on the air to being addicted to painkillers, and told listeners he was entering a rehabilitation program. He took a five-week leave.
Although many of his fans voiced sympathy and support, detractors saw hypocrisy, noting that Limbaugh had been a staunch proponent of cracking down on drug users.
“Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country,” Limbaugh said in October 1995 on a television show he had at the time. “And so, if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up.”
Limbaugh’s lawyer, Roy Black, said in a statement Friday: “Mr. Limbaugh and I have maintained from the start that there was no doctor shopping, and we continue to hold this position.”



Black said Limbaugh had pleaded not guilty and had willingly agreed to continue treatment for his painkiller addiction.
Black said that the deal with prosecutors called for the fraud charge to be dropped in 18 months if Limbaugh complied with all court guidelines, and that Limbaugh would pay $30,000 to defray the state’s investigation costs and $30 a month for “supervision” of his treatment.
Prosecutors could not be reached for comment late Friday. But legal analysts said it appeared Limbaugh had eluded any criminal conviction in the much-publicized case.
“They slapped his hand, and that’s all,” said Debra Opri, a celebrity lawyer and frequent television analyst.

“So absolutely it’s a victory for Limbaugh,” Opri said.
“He doesn’t have to stand trial. He just gets to say, ‘Hey, I’ll keep my nose clean. I don’t have any priors, and I don’t anticipate any futures.’ And that’s it. He walks.”


----------



## Arresmillao (Feb 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...



*
The world is definetely a better place without scum like limbaugh and the twice impeached dj thug...




*


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



<yawn>  you seem to think i care.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Rush didn't create the politics of anger.
That was something that helped create the French Revolution.








						The politics of anger
					

Maybe Aristotle was the first philosopher to say that, sometimes, the truth will set you free only if it pisses you off. Indignation at injustice, anger at exploitation, outrage when the innocent are defiled and victims are insulted: there are times when boiling blood is a sign of good health...




					theshiftnews.com
				



And I listened to Rush for years.
I wasn't simply fed soundbites that were taken out of context by leftists in the media.
I suggest you listen to the video I provided in my last post.
Ben spells everything out quite eloquently


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Available on the EIB Network and no where else.  Nobody feared that moron.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Pres Obama had more to do for this country than to go on Rush Limpbaugh's tired ass show.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuz Life said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Was he buying Oxy illegally?


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I simply don't care about your lying denials.   There'll be no normalcy, there'll just be more corruption and kowtowing to China.  You just keep closing your eyes and let the Chinese beholding MSM whose parent companies film their movies in Chinese provinces that hold concentration camps convince you nothing is wrong.  Your ignorance is not my problem


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Anyone of intelligence didn't call his show, he was too damn scared to take anyone on neutral ground where he didn't control the mike.


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



okey dokey.  doesn't matter  since el rushbo is pushing up daisies now.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > he was nothing but a loud mouth, racist, wind bag that was all talk and no substance.
> ...



89 Million idiots like you.



> Funny how he thought folks using drugs should be thrown under the jail until his fat ass got caught buying Oxy.





> He took oxy for PAIN, not to get high.



You can make any excuse you want, he was no different than a junky on the street buying it illegally.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2021)

hadit said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



i'm simply telling the truth about him.  nothing i said wasn't true.

truth hurts?  too bad.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Pres. Obama need to go on his show? Hell he wasn't anybody to talk to.
> ...



Pres. Obama was elected TWICE, why did he need to go on Limpbaugh's show.



Superbadbrutha said:


> Anytime he went on any right wing, racist rag. He never went on any mainstream media outlet, because he couldn't control the environment and he would have gotten his ass handed to him.





> Which is why the Kenyan clown never went on Rush's show.



He did well without going on Limpbaugh's show.  Rush couldn't debate anyone on neutral ground, he would have gotten his ass handed to him.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 18, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


President Biden never filmed a movie in China in his life.  Take it up with Hollywood.  At just what time in China, did they not have prison camps? Read a book or something.  Try Thunder Out of China by White and Jacobi.  What are you looking for, a pre-Nixon China policy? Grow up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

Arresmillao said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


18 times


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Rush provided a voice that a large portion of the population agreed with but had previously been absent. 
The anger and hate came from the democrat status quo who refused to consider or allow that alternative viewpoint. That hate is obvious from the reaction to Rush’s death.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The anger and hate came from the democrat status quo who refused to consider or allow that alternative viewpoint.


Stupid white wing pap.

Of course liberals considered his viewpoints. That's why they didn't like him. For example, liberals find it distasteful when a person gleefully reads the names of AIDS victims on the air. There's your Rush "viewpoint".

And to say the man with a highly rated, national show for 3 decades+ wasn't "allowed" to have or express those viewpoints is so painfully stupid a statement that it embarrasses itself.

White victim attempt: fail


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The Left's specialty is creating policy that is totally bonkers or diametrically the opposite of conservatism in hopes it will create a backlash. 
Anyone who is foolish enough to criticize their fake beliefs will hear an angry howl from every pundit that feels slighted by the right. Microaggression carries it even further by inventing ways to be offended from anything and everything.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I find that is also true of the right.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You quote the Liar in Chief.....He also pleaded ignorance. Joe Biden has been in Government for decades....and you have the audacity to call him Communist.....you are a modern day Joe McCarthy....
> ...


It seems you were asleep during the Senate Impeachment trial.  There was convincing evidence that your King was the cause of the January 6th insurrection.  If there had been a secret vote, he would have been convicted.  But as it is often the case, political cowardness won the day and he was not convicted.  But politically, he is dead.  McCarthy, Cruz, and Miss Lindsey seem to be content in relying on his 33% of the electorate going forward.  McConnell and trump....that is your choice of GOPQ leaders.

I remind you that the Kremlin celebrated trump's win in 2016.  He was, is, and always will be a friend to Authoritarians and Dictators.  You are either very stupid or Putin is paying you....or both.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Cite an example and explain how that justifies anything.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So where is your link? Hmmm brain fart huh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I do not care if you believe me or not. You can sit there and flail and cry all night. I won't lose a wink of sleep.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 18, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Seems fair huh? Kind of the reverse of what you classless fks are spewing


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



His "89 million" number is complete bullshit, and yet he pulled it out of his own ass.

Poster must be born under Taurus.

>>  In December 2019, Talkers Magazine estimated that Limbaugh's show attracted a cumulative weekly audience of 15.5 million listeners  <<  (Wiki)


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The far-right is Islam.
What you call the right is basically what most of America was when we were kids.
What is happening is the country is crumbling around us due to outside influences....and The Right is trying to fight it. 
But to be honest.....we really don't know if anything the media reports is true anymore.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I see trump's spawn is still on drugs....
> ...


Seems very appropriate considering his audience.
King of rightwing radio addicted to 'hillbilly heroin'


----------



## otto105 (Feb 18, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know, I was just thinking. Rush went national in 1988, and literally months into his show, the left began efforts to have him thrown off the air.
> In today's world we call that "cancelling". Well the left tried for nearly 33 years to "cancel" Rush, and they failed spectacularly. He beat their asses every single time.


Except for Clinton, Obama and Biden.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hunter is a crack addict.

Rush was addicted to opioids.
Anyone who's been to Florida knows doctors give out Oxy like Lifesavers.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 18, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> What you call the right is basically what most of America was when we were kids.



You are fuckin insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When we were kids the right promoted universal healthcare. What we call the right today is ignorance and hatred. 



mudwhistle said:


> But to be honest.....we really don't know if anything the media reports is true anymore.



MSm is as honest as ever. Thank God for them. Without them, Trump would have become a dictator.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Molly Irvin was something rush never was, real.

I will dance on limprjoughts grave


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.



If you'd stop pointing your government gun at our pockets in order to fund the killing of your offspring that'd be the best way to keep it your own business.  canlt speak for anyone else, but I want no part of it.

Kill your children on your own dimes. After all, that's your business.

But you aren't interested in that model, are you? Of course not.

You only want people to mind their own busieness after you've made it their business and demptied their pockets at the barrel of a government gun to fun your personal indulgences. Right?

And if you're not capable of managing a family on your own and opt to give the government jurisdiction over your marriage, that's your business, too.

People have the right to freedom of association without the government's permission.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.
> ...


Just keep your rightwing hands out of our health care decisions and out of our marital decisions and then maybe you can claim to want to "just be left alone" because you sure don't want to leave others alone.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Just keep your rightwing hands out of our health care decisions and out of our marital decisions and then maybe you can claim to want to "just be left alone" because you sure don't want to leave others alone.



Well, keep your communist hands out of my pockets to fund your business and I won't be in your business.

I'm all for it, Ms. "Democratic Rights".

Good?

The only people making it our business (at the barrel of a government gun, no less) are the people who keep saying it's none of our business.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Kill your children on your own dimes. After all, that's your busines.


Nope, sorry. In a democracy, you will pay for what the rest of us say you pay for. So save your whining. Welcome to adulting.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, sorry. In a democracy, you will pay for what the rest of us say you pay for. So save your whining. Welcome to adulting.



Yeah, if only our Compound Republic were 'a Democracy'.

It's not, of course.

Educate yourself, you look foolish in the company of intellects. Heh heh.

Start with Federalist #51 by Madison. I'm feeling generous. Be on your way, then. _Pst..._


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Yeah, if only our Compound Republic were 'a Democracy'


It is, ya dumb slut. A democratic republic. Or a republican democracy. Children learn this. You just got welcomed to adulting...maybe that was premature.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It is, ya dumb slut. A democratic republic. Or a republican democracy. Children learn this. You just got welcomed to adulting...maybe that was premature.



Oh my goodness. Clearly you didn't do your assignment. That's lazy.

Again. Federalist #51. Madison. Compound Republic. Then we can get you started on #45, also by Madison. Eventually onto #s 17, 28 and 46 if you can manage the big words. Just try your best.

Now off you go....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > It is, ya dumb slut. A democratic republic. Or a republican democracy. Children learn this. You just got welcomed to adulting...maybe that was premature.
> ...


And you just failed a middle school civics quiz. By the way, you will pay for what and when we say. So keep the checkbook handy, son.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And you just failed a middle school civics quiz. By the way, you will pay for what and when we say. So keep the checkbook handy, son.



Holy smokes. Heh heh. 

Are you guys reading this? lolol.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > And you just failed a middle school civics quiz. By the way, you will pay for what and when we say. So keep the checkbook handy, son.
> ...


Ah...frustrated, angry adult troll types fake LOLs on the internet.

In other breaking news, the Sun rose in the East today.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah...frustrated, angry adult troll types fake LOLs on the internet.
> 
> In other breaking news, the Sun rose in the East today.



No, you're hilarious.

You literally have no idea what you're talking about. None. lolol.

But you think you do. That's what's so funny about it.

And I even gave you the proper resources. That's what's really comical about it, Mr. Lazy Pants.

It's like playing checkers with a pigeon. lolol.

Come on, man. My stomach's starting to hurt, I'm laughing so hard over here. My goodness.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Many of trump's cabinet and advisors got their jobs based on left wing bashing and sucking up to trump on fox. That DeVoss idiot is a prime example.  What do you think qualified that pillow idiot to be an advisor on trump's policies?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 18, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


She's intelligent and loves her country.  That's enough to send you freaks into fits of rage.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



She knew nothing about what her job required.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Seems very appropriate considering his audience.
> King of rightwing radio addicted to 'hillbilly heroin'



Right, the Guardian, another commie site.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ah...frustrated, angry adult troll types fake LOLs on the internet.
> ...


FFI is so full of himself beyond tolerance.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then stop mandating your marital decisions as courses to be taught to 2nd graders.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> It seems you were asleep during the Senate Impeachment trial. There was convincing evidence that your King was the cause of the January 6th insurrection. If there had been a secret vote, he would have been convicted. But as it is often the case, political cowardness won the day and he was not convicted. But politically, he is dead. McCarthy, Cruz, and Miss Lindsey seem to be content in relying on his 33% of the electorate going forward. McConnell and trump....that is your choice of GOPQ leaders.
> 
> I remind you that the Kremlin celebrated trump's win in 2016. He was, is, and always will be a friend to Authoritarians and Dictators. You are either very stupid or Putin is paying you....or both.



Now China is celebrating slow Joe and the other commies.  Commies stick together.  

What evidence is there that Trump had anything to do with the riot?  Nothing.  We have the FBI who warned about the likely attack the day before to the Capital police.  We have pipe bombs that were placed days before the riot.  We had people prepared with zip lock handcuffs.  The riot started 20 minutes before Trump ended his speech.  We have Trump who offered 10,000 national guards for extra protection that the commies refused.  It all points to the fact this was a planned attack days before it took place. 

So now tell me of the Nazis evidence.  I'm dying to know.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems you were asleep during the Senate Impeachment trial. There was convincing evidence that your King was the cause of the January 6th insurrection. If there had been a secret vote, he would have been convicted. But as it is often the case, political cowardness won the day and he was not convicted. But politically, he is dead. McCarthy, Cruz, and Miss Lindsey seem to be content in relying on his 33% of the electorate going forward. McConnell and trump....that is your choice of GOPQ leaders.
> ...


You know full well that anyone who disagrees with any LibPoints is labeled a Nazi.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Pres. Obama was elected TWICE, why did he need to go on Limpbaugh's show.



He didn't.  Just like Rush didn't need to go to commie stations to be interviewed.  What good would that have done him?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Rush agreed to the charges to get it past him as it was costing him millions of dollars to fight them off.  They had no legal evidence of anything.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.



It's all normal people wanted from you:  quit messing with our marriages.  We had it first, and you invaded our institution.  You took it from us by force.  So now you think you own it, and if we want it back or reject your theft of our institution, we are messing with YOUR marriages.


----------



## Toro (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.
> ...



Nobody took your marriage from you, old person.  

But you are denying marriage to other people.


----------



## Toro (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rush agreed to the charges to get it past him as it was costing him millions of dollars to fight them off.  They had no legal evidence of anything.



He was a drug addict, cultist


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.
> ...



what did anybody do to mess with your marriage?


----------



## jbander (Feb 18, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > If you just want to be "left alone" then you need to leave others alone and quit messing in marriage and health care decisions.
> ...


lie, and this needle brain doesn't even know it, you see if you get your information from liars all you will pass on is lies/ That is the weakest type of mind that exist. It's called bullshit!


----------



## themirrorthief (Feb 18, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


speaking of hate, you need to deal with yours


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, sorry. In a democracy, you will pay for what the rest of us say you pay for. So save your whining. Welcome to adulting.



  Which is one of the very reasons why this country was not set up as a democracy.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 18, 2021)

good.

bye.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, sorry. In a democracy, you will pay for what the rest of us say you pay for. So save your whining. Welcome to adulting.
> ...


God, just SHUT UP. I've been in a blizzard with no services for 4 days and am in such a bad mood. so sick of y'alls bullshit. 

We live in a Democracy. That's why we vote for our leaders. Stop lying, and go kick rocks.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> God, just SHUT UP. I've been in a blizzard with no services for 4 days and am in such a bad mood. so sick of y'alls bullshit.



  Nobody's forcing you to read or participate in this forum.  You're perfectly free to leave it and us, and to never return.




AFrench2 said:


> We live in a Democracy. That's why we vote for our leaders. Stop lying, and go kick rocks.



  A perfect example of the utter failure of modern schools, is that so many cretins such as yourself do not understand the difference between a democracy and a republic, do not understand that this nation is a republic and not a democracy, and do not understand why it matters.  My generation didn't get past elementary school without gaining at least some understanding of this.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> what did anybody do to mess with your marriage?



They took it to the Supreme Court and had them force it on states where the citizens voted against it; states such as mine.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 18, 2021)

Toro said:


> He was a drug addict, cultist



And he admitted to that, so what's the problem?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a really simple question
> ...





A).  You're in no position to question or judge the intelligence of others.

B).  Your very statement shows you rarely or never actually listened to the show.

C).  What ever stopped YOU from calling Rush and challenging him with YOUR great intellect?

C).  A very weak, pathetic attempt to try to discredit Rush and the most informed, intelligent audience in all of media because you felt so threatened that you could not compete with him at any level!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 89 Million idiots like you.




We can go toe to toe anytime your want and see who is the idiot here.  Just let me know when you are ready.

I'm already one up on you:  I know the difference between to, too, and two.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > what did anybody do to mess with your marriage?
> ...



Not what I asked. What damage has it done to YOUR marriage? How did it change your relationship with your spouse, or your rights as a a married couple?  Seems you just want to control what others are allowed to do.


toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I listened to him quite often. He would cut people off when they tried to say anything he disagreed with, and he talked over them on a regular basis. Nobody got a fair chance to make any point on his show, unless they were praising him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 19, 2021)

Rush's love for America was like throwing Holy Water on the ears of Satanic, Commie worshippers. They scream, they howl.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 89 Million idiots like you.
> ...



Don't bother. Everybody here knows you are not the idiot here. You are just one of many idiots here. You might be just a little more idiotic than most though. .


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Rush is room temperature and America celebrates!


No, only shitheads like you and the other lefturds here.


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Kicking the dead is a classic sign one has a sociocommunistic Democrat trait whether or not they know it. They ignore what it happens when one embraces "socialist." The German Socialist Nazi Party decided to wipe out good Germany whose Kaiser lost World War One to ascend to full world power under charismatic speaker A. Hitler, and they chose to proliferate all their rage on Jews by snubbing them, then snubbing and verbally crucifying all Jews through marginalization style animal and reptiliation characterizations, and religious marginalization by proclaiming them as Christ killers to hook the Lutheran and Roman Catholics to war and genocide thanks to Hitler's recruitment of the Muslim faith Mayor of Jerusalem to decimate German Jews and gain power over the majority of tribal Germans who bought into the Jewish marginalization/isolation from other Germans starting with a Krystalnacht expulsion of all things Jewish by burning their household books and furnishings, banishment, and outright assassination of selected Jewish clergy and leaders. KAPUT!  That's what the German Socialist Party aka Nazis made their intentions known with the name Krystalnacht adding meat to the bone work of their convenient hating their target and justification of evil assassination and disrespect.

Nancy Pelosi's Krystalnacht was spearheaded to be making a cheering, snearing consolidation of her new socialistic Democrat party out of (1) stolen election by omeurta clandestine acts, (2) nonstop marginalization of Donald Trump by popularization of an imaginary repugnant sin in the Steele dossier, (3) false popularity polls idolizing a seriously corrupt extortionist capable of propaganda lies about doing good with a 24 hour turnaround of instituting policies through executive orders, and not Congressional law, with a coined phrase "the new normal" to put Krystalnacht rapture into the basic Alinsky plan to kick out all that protects free men, and demanding loyalty shown by becoming slaves to the new normal aka Oligarchical Rule that tears up the United States Constitution by removing guns, humiliating religious beliefs as unacceptable and laying to waste the first amendment with the insanity of the phrase that became popular in Democrat propaganda during the Christine Blasey Ford theatrical performance damning SCOTUS nominee Brett Kavanaugh that standardized the phrase, "the truth is only an option" in the narratives the Democrats flourished thereafter with party cheers and pride in getting what is desired by a deluge of political lies with the goal of destroying constitutional rights of anyone opposed to the new normal of total power of the Democrat socialists. Bidens brag is that he is responsible for socializing America.

You Democrats have pushed free America into your hole pretty hard lately. It's a failed fail, and there is nothing win win about it.

PLZ come to your senses. THX.


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rush's love for America was like throwing Holy Water on the ears of Satanic, Commie worshippers. They scream, they howl.


Outta the park, Crusader Frank.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Pres. Obama was elected TWICE, why did he need to go on Limpbaugh's show.
> ...



Michael Jordan said he could have played with Magic, Bird, Ewing, etc., but to be the BEST you've got to beat the BEST.  Limpbaugh NEVER debated the BEST he hid behind that EIB bullshit and fools claim "oh Rush was the best".  Based on what?  Had he debated ANYONE in an environment he doesn't control he would have gotten his ass handed to him.  Same with weak ass Sean Hannity, Bill O'Reilly, etc.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I am in just as much as a position as you are.



> B).  Your very statement shows you rarely or never actually listened to the show.



I listened to that bullshit years ago.



> C).  What ever stopped YOU from calling Rush and challenging him with YOUR great intellect?



The fact that once you are getting the best of his ass he just cuts you off and claims you hung up or the call dropped.



> C).  A very weak, pathetic attempt to try to discredit Rush and the most informed, intelligent audience in all of media because you felt so threatened that you could not compete with him at any level!



Self proclaimed, hard to compete when someone is cheating at the game.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rush's love for America was like throwing Holy Water on the ears of Satanic, Commie worshippers. They scream, they howl.



Yea he loved it so much he wouldn't serve.  That seems to be the theme with the REAL American Patriots, they love the country more than anyone until it is time to make a sacrifice for her.  Smfh.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2021)

Ive seen some clips of this character now. He really was a hate filled piece of shit. The world is a better place without him.


----------



## j-mac (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



And left wing “progressive hosts” would never do that, right?


----------



## j-mac (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ive seen some clips of this character now. He really was a hate filled piece of shit. The world is a better place without him.



No, you just disagree with his politics...That says a lot about you.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ive seen some clips of this character now. He really was a hate filled piece of shit. The world is a better place without him.


Would you be surprised to know that you are viewed as hate filled?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen some clips of this character now. He really was a hate filled piece of shit. The world is a better place without him.
> ...


What is political about laughing at aids victims ?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>


wishing ill on another or celebrating another's death is bad Karma


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

I never understood the draw of talk radio.

I mean what's so interesting about listening to some guy spout his opinions for a couple hours ?

And sports talk radio is even worse


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I'm sorry for kicking the dead, but I didn't have a stick to poke him with handy.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 19, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not for the good though.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


A bit like mocking aids victims ?


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Coulda woulda shoulda. He didn't have to debate anyone because he didn't claim to be better than anyone. That's like saying Paul Harvey wasn't the best at what he did because he never did a head to head debate with anyone on reporting the news. Face it, you didn't like Rush and you can't stand it that others did, and now that he's dead you can't stand to see others say nice things about him. Give it up and go away. Start a thread on how much you hate Rush if that's what you want to say.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> I never understood the draw of talk radio.
> 
> I mean what's so interesting about listening to some guy spout his opinions for a couple hours ?
> 
> And sports talk radio is even worse


You have to care about the subject. I could hear top barbeque champions talk about their craft for a long time while it would somebody else's ears bleed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Which is one of the very reasons why this country was not set up as a democracy.


And is one of the reasons it was, and is precisely what happens in what we call "reality". Sorry. You will pay for what the rest of us say you will pay for. Welcome to adulting.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are correct I didn't like that Oxy popping windbag.  I don't need to go anywhere he has already left the stage.  You mega dummies are funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> He didn't have to debate anyone because he didn't claim to be better than anyone. T


Well, he did claim to be better than other people. And he didn't have to debate anyone because he generated and controlled his own forum. It was a bully pulpit with a tightly controlled message. And that message was his product.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 19, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



can you help me, please?


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So start a thread on how much you hate him.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't have to debate anyone because he didn't claim to be better than anyone. T
> ...


Who did he claim he was superior to? Names, please. I know he said things like his show was the most influential (true), that his audience was incredibly large (also true), but I don't recall him ever stating something like, "I'm better than <fill in the blank>". Also, talk radio isn't a debate platform. It was his show and there was no need to debate anyone, as you said. So why griping that he didn't debate anyone? Paul Harvey didn't debate anyone. Howard Stern didn't debate anyone. They both had tightly controlled shows. In fact, Stern ran away to satellite radio so he could spew more filth. Yet both are considered tops in their fields. So again, why the whining that Rush didn't debate anyone?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> . So again, why the whining that Rush didn't debate anyone?


I am not complaining about it. Why should he have? That's not what his act was.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Because you're being a low class act on this one.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, why’d you ask us then?
> ...


why? seems it was your concern, not ours. Again the false inclusion theory you all own.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


then why are you here? strange fks as always.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


name something obammy did? and yet limbaugh inspires your anger like nothing I've seen.  Why are you opposed to opposition thinking? is it true you want everyone to be a clone?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Well we are talking about a man who was low class or in some cases no class.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


and what?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


we're not talking about you!!! you're confused.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Name something Flush Limpbaugh did.  Pres Obama brought this country out of a recession and started all of the trends you Trump Humpers want to give Trump credit for.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I've never been a fan of the politics of anger and hate


and yet you are angry about him and hate him.  what's that word that makes you?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


injected the idea to think for oneself.  He sacrificed his life, and avoided tactics to shut him up by hating and angry fks like you.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


correct, that dude felt threatened by limbaugh.  And his only stand up is when limbaugh is dead and can't defend himself.  typical leftist scum.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


nope, we don't live in a democracy.  look it up.  take some time and due some fking work before you shoot off your mouth.

it's soooooo fking hard.  here in less than a minute

America Is a Republic, Not a Democracy | The Heritage Foundation


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Oh, what do we live in? What do you call it when people vote for their leaders?


----------



## Camp (Feb 19, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > God, just SHUT UP. I've been in a blizzard with no services for 4 days and am in such a bad mood. so sick of y'alls bullshit.
> ...


Sorry, Bob, you are the obvious uneducated one in this thread.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


America Is a Republic, Not a Democracy | The Heritage Foundation

why don't you go get edumacated before you come into a debate.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He sacrificed his life? To what?  cigars?


jc456 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Are you sure he is dead? Someone should poke him with a stick to make sure.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So you're going to be what you despise?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


dealing with fks like you his career.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you needed a doped up windbag to tell you to think for yourself, that says alot about you.  

How did he sacrifice his life?  He got rich from spewing hate and division.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I will admit that I was not a fan of neo-Con Rush because he *purposely *ignored neo-Con bullshit, but this is a *great* post.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


you think I hate him and have anger because of him?  I respect the shit out of that dude.  so your choice of analysis is wrong.  And yes, you hated he existed and were angry at the following he received. otherwise you would have said you defended his right to oppose the MSM fairly.  As he did.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I always thought for myself.  But for those who were confused about MSM, and listening to those traitorous fks, he changed a country with his influence.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Pointing out a disgusting person doesn't make you disgusting.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Figuratively dancing on someone's grave doesn't do you any favors. What, you can't stand to see people saying nice things about a public figure who just passed away? Literally hours after their death you're spouting off about how much you hate them? No class whatsoever, and again I repeat, are you going to be what you claim to despise?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I am obviously smarter than you, I know to use the version of too in your sentence.  Here fixed it for you since you weren't intelligent enough to fix it before I responded.

you are 'too' stupid or naïve to list them

BTW, I'd list them if I stood a chance you'd read them, but you wouldn't and why I commented like I did.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Camp said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


naw


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Which is one of the very reasons why this country was not set up as a democracy.
> ...


HUH? dude, we're a republic, you need to be edumacated too.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


they have no cooth.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 19, 2021)

Toro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Ray is one is the stupidest POSs on USMB.  His ignorance rivals even drunk Frank....I am iignoring him.  I don't need to debate someone who displays episodes of dangerous mental derangement.  I suggest you consider it also.  He is following trump's blame game MO.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He didn't do any of that. He increased hatred and division in this country. Quite frankly, we're better off without him.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He increased hatred how? Explain what you mean.

it seems he increased your hate that’s on you


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Never heard "talent on loan from God" huh?

Selective memory strikes again.

How 'bout that pretentiously gold-plated RE-20?



hadit said:


> c
> Also, talk radio isn't a debate platform. It was his show and there was no need to debate anyone, as you said. So why griping that he didn't debate anyone? Paul Harvey didn't debate anyone. Howard Stern didn't debate anyone. They both had tightly controlled shows. In fact, Stern ran away to satellite radio so he could spew more filth. Yet both are considered tops in their fields. So again, why the whining that Rush didn't debate anyone?



Paul Harvey and Howard Stern never had debate shows or political commentary shows either.  Lush Rimjob carefully screened any callers he ever took so that any dissent would be squashed, infamously telling a black caller who did get through, "take that bone out of your nose and call me back". 

That's a coward.  One who can't defend his bile.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Hmmm, don't see any names in there that he claimed to be greater than. Try again though, it's entertaining to watch.



> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > c
> ...


Howard Stern is a coward for hiding out on satellite radio and never going on another show to defend his spew? Paul Harvey was a coward for not doing interviews with competitors so they could tell him what he was doing wrong? Do you have any idea how lame that is?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I sure do, so maybe you might wanna pump the brakes on those points, because they're taking you over a cliff.

Ask your English teacher to show you how in the sentence "That's a coward" the pronoun _that _refers to the last named entity, Lush Rimjob.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard. I've hated him and his crap for a long time. Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Wrong.  She ignored the leftist new age agenda and focused on education instead of indoctrination.  You know that.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Where have I mocked AIDS victims?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard.* I've hated him and his crap for a long time. *Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.


Rush pushed the republican agenda.  Divide and conquer.

Push hot button social issues to get people angry, and motivated to vote.  In essence instead of pointing out what's good in America, all he did was point out what was bad.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Never said you did. Rush did though.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Many of trump's cabinet and advisors got their jobs based on left wing bashing and sucking up to trump on fox. That DeVoss idiot is a prime example.  What do you think qualified that pillow idiot to be an advisor on trump's policies?



_As President Donald Trump’s secretary of education, Betsy DeVos has made it her mission to dismantle public education. She promotes the privatization of public schools through vouchers, continually calls for deep cuts to federal funding, rolls back protections for vulnerable children, and completely disregards their safety and the safety of educators during a global pandemic.









						Students and Educators Can't Take Four More Years of Betsy DeVos and Donald Trump
					

Timeline of the Harm Betsy DeVos Has Done as Education Secretary




					educationvotes.nea.org
				



_


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Just leftist hate and spin, that's all you have


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard.* I've hated him and his crap for a long time. *Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.
> ...


If you are wealthy, you loved Rush.
If you are a Portfolio Republican, you loved Rush.
If you owned a business, you loved Rush.
He had a guaranteed audience of those who yearned to be in the 1%.
No one was *forcing *anyone to listen as those who loved Rush would be who they are anyway.

Rush pushed the neo-Con agenda which is why he attacked Trump for months on end as his ratings dwindled.
Rush jumped onto the MAGA platform about 4 days prior to Trump clinching the nomination.
Rush never spoke about Trespassers or Business Visas and he loved the Global Economy.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Hate is foolish because Rush did not really influence anyone, he simply told them they were justified.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So then that makes it OK to revel in the death of another?

It's still bad Karma


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 19, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?



I think his annual salary was somewhere just north of $80 million. Only Howard Stern was being paid more...


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Funny how you never ask this question ever of Democrats who screw up


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Fort Fun on Democrats who fucked up:  {crickets}


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Rush  amassed a net worth of over $600 million throughout his career, left behind a 50 million dollar home for his wife...you think he cares that some of y'all are trashing him?
> ...



Isn't that a sad commentary on what we as Americans think is important?

I sure think it is.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Actually he explained how to process msm


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


And you needed someone else to tell you how to do that?


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


There's no cliff to go over. There's merely a couple of soreheads that can't stand a public figure who just passed away and don't like to see other people say nice things about him.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



There IS NO nice thing to say about him.  The nicest thing right now that I can think of is "he's dead".  One doesn't talk nice about evil self-serving scumbags.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



LOL, you're not a fan of politics of anger and hate.  There is nothing more angry and hate at this time and place than calling people racists and you do that to half this country.   You grew up here, you know it's a lie.  And what's your response to a woman who thinks differently than you?  That woman have that right or that she's a ... wait for it ... racist ...

But Rush didn't like leftism even though he was perfectly nice to leftists and you suddenly have a problem with his anger and hate.

What a lot of bull it all is


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Rush's producer is a black man.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Rush pushed the neo-Con agenda which is why he attacked Trump for months on end as his ratings dwindled.
> *Rush jumped onto the MAGA platform about 4 days prior to Trump clinching the nomination.*


 That alone should tell you that Rush had no principles.
He put winning over country, or party, or conservative ideology.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I think the issue is that Rush only ascribed evil to the Ds.
The simple fact is that If you voted for Trump, you voted against Rush.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rush pushed the republican agenda. Divide and conquer.
> 
> Push hot button social issues to get people angry, and motivated to vote. In essence instead of pointing out what's good in America, all he did was point out what was bad.



That comment leads me to assume you never watched CNN or MSNBC.  

_*"Folks, if you want to know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they accuse the Republicans of."*_
Rush Limbaugh


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Yep.  Democrats keep ratcheting up the fascism targeting firing Republicans, committing violence against Trump voters, beating up kids and old men in red hats, dumping water on women in restaurants and sitting at their tables to intimidate them, ...   But it's all good.  Um ... we ... have an anger and hate problem.   According to her ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rush pushed the neo-Con agenda which is why he attacked Trump for months on end as his ratings dwindled.
> ...


*That alone should tell you that Rush had no principles.*
Rush's principal, like almost all  talking heads, was greed and avarice.

Rachel Maddow was all for MAGA when GW was President.
When Obama won, she was for Globalism.
Very few talking heads have principals.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I think the issue is that Rush only ascribed evil to the Ds.
> The simple fact is that If you voted for Trump, you voted against Rush.



President Trump came on Hannity the other night, and couldn't say enough nice things about Rush.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I didn’t, but millions couldn’t until he showed how to


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The issue is that Rush had someone try to figure out what was actually in the next bill coming up in Congress and explaining the inherent corruption in the bill.
Once again, he never pointed out how the Rs were just as corrupt.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Marriage:   You're a liar.  I realize you made up my position, you didn't know you're wrong, but that's still a lie since you made it up.  I'm against all government marriage.  That's me "messing in marriage."   Just a lie.  I have said that many times on the site, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.   Do you know what a libertarian is?  Why would you possibly think I support any government marriage?

And same with healthcare.   Government staying out of healthcare is messing in healthcare.  Just a lie.   I have again repeatedly said that.

I am on the verge with abortion of saying that your lie was active and not just of the made up kind as I have REPEATEDLY stated I'm pro-choice on this site.   There are several conservatives who I put on ignore because they have repeatedly attacked me for it because I'm so clear in my position.  Many socons can't agree with you on any other issue unless you're with them on abortion


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard. I've hated him and his crap for a long time. Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.



Right, because when leftists do it, it's not hate or dividing the country.  When somebody on the right does it, it is.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Like I said, you can't stand to see anyone else say things they liked about him. You can't just think the way you want to think and allow others to do the same. The bottom line is, you don't like the way other people think so you want to shout them down when they remember the recently departed on a national day of mourning. Sad, really sad.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Why do you bother?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Funny how you keep claiming to be a skilled mind reader and yet you are always wrong about what I think.  Funny stuff


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> That comment leads me to assume you never watched CNN or MSNBC.
> 
> _*"Folks, if you want to know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they accuse the Republicans of."*_
> Rush Limbaugh


That's just the republican m.o. of distraction by accusing their opponents of what they were themselves guilty of.  Thereby beating them to raising that accusation.


*Team Trump Deploying Rovian Strategy of Accusing Accusers*
nymag.com › intelligencer › 2019/11 › team-trump-deplo...


Nov 13, 2019 — ...* developed by Karl Rove* of _accusing_ his accusers of _doing_ what _he is accused_ of, ... 
 ... This _is another_ preemptive tactic, in which Bush has launched his ...


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Many of trump's cabinet and advisors got their jobs based on left wing bashing and sucking up to trump on fox. That DeVoss idiot is a prime example.  What do you think qualified that pillow idiot to be an advisor on trump's policies?
> ...


Thus says the teachers' union. Not really an unbiased source there.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



DeVoss was inexperienced, incompetent, and not curious enough to find out what was required in the job she was appointed to. Her only qualification was her donations to trump.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > That comment leads me to assume you never watched CNN or MSNBC.
> ...


You have to face the fact that CNN and MSNBC does the *same thing* as Conservative Talk Radio or you're just as much of a hypocrite.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


So what? His show was to provide information msm didn’t! Period


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Great man. Legend in conservative movement and helped GOP win the House in 1994.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *That alone should tell you that Rush had no principles.*
> Rush's principal, like almost all  talking heads, was greed and avarice.
> 
> Rachel Maddow was all for MAGA when GW was President.
> ...



GW Bush was never MAGA.   Bush embraced NATO, the global economy, and immigration reform.

Sheeesh, read a book

During _George W_. _Bush's_ presidency the push for bipartisan _immigration reform_ was defeated by a conservative revolt against amnesty  ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Ray is one is the stupidest POSs on USMB. His ignorance rivals even drunk Frank....I am iignoring him. I don't need to debate someone who displays episodes of dangerous mental derangement. I suggest you consider it also. He is following trump's blame game MO.



That's right, when you lose a debate, run like hell.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You mean she wasn't a new age socialist agenda propaganda parrot.  You're not talking to a naive college kid.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 19, 2021)

noonereal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Limbaugh passed away
> ...


The strife we have now is named President Joe Biden. Soon to be President Harris.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard. I've hated him and his crap for a long time. Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.
> ...


Nobody divided the country anywhere near as much as that fat dead piece of shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I absolutely agree and that's why anyone who didn't agree with Rush should just mind their own business.
The problem is that Liberals need to hate.
You'll notice I haven't posted on this Thread because I hated him as much as I hate anyone in media who plays with statistics or doesn't explain both sides of the aisle.
That's why I love Laura Ingraham, Tucker Carlson, Lou Dobbs and Steve Hilton.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


*God forbid*!
Don't even *think* it.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



So this is your response that you're ... against ... anger and hate ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



I know exactly who I am talking to, idiot.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > *That alone should tell you that Rush had no principles.*
> ...


Wow!  Did you miss the train.
GW was Globalism and that lying scumbagget Maddow played MAGA.
When Obama was Globalism, that lying scumbagget Maddow played Globalism.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



A question you would never ask if he was a Democrat ...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2021)

Fuck that fat fucking lying piece of shit named Rush...I am glad he is silenced.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Name something Flush Limpbaugh did. Pres Obama brought this country out of a recession and started all of the trends you Trump Humpers want to give Trump credit for.



The only thing DumBama did for the economy was slow it down.  You can't give the most anti-business President in our lifetime credit for the economy.  Thank the federal reserve instead.  They are what was responsible.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


All within your right. Rush never made anyone listen to him. Their hate and anger is he was successful


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Fuck that fat fucking lying piece of shit named Rush...I am glad he is silenced.


Show us on the doll where he hurt you.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Rachel Maddow was all for MAGA when GW was President.





meaner gene said:


> GW Bush was never MAGA.   Bush embraced NATO, the global economy, and immigration reform.
> Sheeesh, read a book
> 
> During _George W_. _Bush's_ presidency the push for bipartisan _immigration reform_ was defeated by a conservative revolt against amnesty  ...





Indeependent said:


> Wow!  Did you miss the train.
> GW was Globalism and that lying scumbagget Maddow played MAGA.


Maddow was never anti-immigrant, anti-NATO, anti-globalism.

*You know you're looking ridiculous claiming Maddow was MAGA.*


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


It's an honest and valid question


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Fuck that fat fucking lying piece of shit named Rush...I am glad he is silenced.


Ahhh rush made you mad. People don’t have that power! That’s all you . There is an off button and other programs to tune in to, so your classless ass is all yours. So, fk you back you have zero cooth


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The only thing DumBama did for the economy was slow it down.  You can't give the most anti-business President in our lifetime credit for the economy.  Thank the federal reserve instead.  They are what was responsible.



Did you mean: obama *saved* general motors


*Thanks for saving the auto industry, President Obama*
www.freep.com › opinion › contributors › 2017/01/19


Jan 19, 2017 — This would be a very different place if _Obama_ didn't say yes to the ... Eight years ago, _General Motors_ and Chrysler were running out of cash; banks ... to be considered a successful strategy to _save_ an industry that employs 2.1 ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 19, 2021)

If you'd buy a car from Government Motors then you probably voted for Biden.

In common:  Expect them to break down in the first 90 days.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> I never understood the draw of talk radio.
> 
> I mean what's so interesting about listening to some guy spout his opinions for a couple hours ?
> 
> And sports talk radio is even worse



It all depends on how much you enjoy politics and hearing ideas and opinions of like kind.  When I was working, all I did was listen to talk radio all day long.  Ain't nothing else to do in a truck.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow was all for MAGA when GW was President.
> ...


Thanks for admitting you didn't watch the lying sack of shit during the GW years.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You're just making it up as you go


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


BULLSHIT is on *Ignore *because BULLSHIT is *mentally ill*.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Michael Jordan said he could have played with Magic, Bird, Ewing, etc., but to be the BEST you've got to beat the BEST. Limpbaugh NEVER debated the BEST he hid behind that EIB bullshit and fools claim "oh Rush was the best". Based on what? Had he debated ANYONE in an environment he doesn't control he would have gotten his ass handed to him. Same with weak ass Sean Hannity, Bill O'Reilly, etc.



They're not politicians, they're entertainers. Political hosts don't debate on the left or the right.  If anybody wanted to debate Rush for whatever reason, they were free to do so by calling his show.  I've never seen anybody from PBS, MSNBC, CNN come on Rush's show to debate, so why would he go on theirs? 

What was the basis that Rush was the best?  The size of his audience.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You don't give a damn about experience for the job.  Get the fuck on down the road, toad breath.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing DumBama did for the economy was slow it down.  You can't give the most anti-business President in our lifetime credit for the economy.  Thank the federal reserve instead.  They are what was responsible.
> ...


Nope


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


My favorite Limbaugh skit was Al Sharpton singing "Barack the Magic Negro."


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Jordan said he could have played with Magic, Bird, Ewing, etc., but to be the BEST you've got to beat the BEST. Limpbaugh NEVER debated the BEST he hid behind that EIB bullshit and fools claim "oh Rush was the best". Based on what? Had he debated ANYONE in an environment he doesn't control he would have gotten his ass handed to him. Same with weak ass Sean Hannity, Bill O'Reilly, etc.
> ...


Rush would not debate.
He would tell Snurdley to put the Liberal on and then, within 5 seconds, tell Snurdley to turn off the Liberal's mike.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Not what I asked. What damage has it done to YOUR marriage? How did it change your relationship with your spouse, or your rights as a a married couple? Seems you just want to control what others are allowed to do.



It not damaging anybody personally has nothing to do with it.  It was forced down our throats when we didn't want it.  It was a total disrespect to the voters and anti-American.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Jordan said he could have played with Magic, Bird, Ewing, etc., but to be the BEST you've got to beat the BEST. Limpbaugh NEVER debated the BEST he hid behind that EIB bullshit and fools claim "oh Rush was the best". Based on what? Had he debated ANYONE in an environment he doesn't control he would have gotten his ass handed to him. Same with weak ass Sean Hannity, Bill O'Reilly, etc.
> ...


Yes.  Another reason Rush was the best is because every other righty talk show host said he was the best because Rush was the trailblazer.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > *You know you're looking ridiculous claiming Maddow was MAGA.*
> ...


Post Maddows "MAGA" positions during the first republican rein of error.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I listened to Rush for years and never heard him say that once.    You seem to be projecting what you wanted you think he said


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


I should Link to an era where almost nothing was on the Internet?
Are you retarded?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Rush would not debate.
> He would tell Snurdley to put the Liberal on and then, within 5 seconds, tell Snurdley to turn off the Liberal's mike.



I never heard that. His policy was put liberals at the top of the list.  He loved debating them.  The only people he cutoff were those that started cursing or became verbally violent.  I've heard some really good debates between liberals and Rush when they were civil.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I listened to Rush for years and heard him say that many times.
Be a business owner...the world is now your oyster thanks to Globalism...If you employees don't like their salary, benefits or hours, let them run their own business.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I always wonder when you hear people say that about someone like Rush and don't sit and think to themselves is Rush being a conservative is that, how is any other political commentator any different.

Rush advocated conservatism, Indeependent hears that as saying hate as justified.    If that's true, it's true for everyone advocating a side and therefore totally pointless


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I doubt that.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Rush "only ascribed evil to the Ds?"  Did you ever listen to Rush?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Did you mean: obama *saved* general motors
> 
> *Thanks for saving the auto industry, President Obama*
> www.freep.com › opinion › contributors › 2017/01/19
> ...



Paying off your union friends does not an economy make.  If I remember correctly, he closed down dozens of dealerships as well, and got the GM CEO fired.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the draw of talk radio.
> ...



Listen to music, or a book on tape.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rush would not debate.
> ...


I stopped listening the first day Obama became President.
With the 1st 10 minutes, Rush blamed the Housing Crash exclusively on Obama.
Rush would declare during GW that he was 1st a Republican 2nd a Conservative and 3rd an entertainer.
Rush couldn't claim to be 1ST A Conservative because GW spent money like a drunken sailor.

On the 1st day of Obama's presidency, Rush claimed to be 1st a Conservative, 2nd a Republican and 3rd an entertainer.

I never listened to him again.

The hilarious part is that almost everyone I have met or know well never seems to know what Rush actually says, they simply love his love of wealth..


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



What a silly thing to say.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Listen to music, or a book on tape.



Music gets old after a while, and I'm a musician.  Don't care much for books.  I liked listening to politics.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I never said any of what you just stated.
Rush had a mission...to make money.
Lots of Conservatives and Liberals have a mission to make money.
He was perfect for his audience.

He was far from a Saint.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*Did you ever listen to Rush?

All the time.*
Rush never attacked Rs until Trump caused his ratings to plummet.
It's part of my job to visit businesses.
I do go to places where they have Rush playing on the radio.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Not what I asked. What damage has it done to YOUR marriage? How did it change your relationship with your spouse, or your rights as a a married couple? Seems you just want to control what others are allowed to do.
> ...



You mean it hurt your feelings because you couldn't tell others what to do with their life. I can see how that would disapoint you, seeing you had always been able to get away with that before. If you don't like gay marriage, don't get gay married. Problem solved.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> *You know you're looking ridiculous claiming Maddow was MAGA.*





Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you didn't watch the lying sack of shit during the GW years.





meaner gene said:


> Post Maddows "MAGA" positions during the first republican rein of error.





Indeependent said:


> I should Link to an era where almost nothing was on the Internet?
> Are you retarded?


Is that your admission what you said was bullshit?
If Maddow was MAGA back in 2001-2008 i'm sure the internet would have a record of it.

_In June 2005, Maddow became a regular panelist on the MSNBC show Tucker, hosted by Tucker Carlson. During and after the November 2006 election,

 The Rachel Maddow Show was a weekday radio show on the Air America Radio network ... The show began on April 14, 2005 and moved to 7AM–9AM EST on January 2, 2006. It later aired weekdays from 6PM–8PM EST 

 — In 2006, while she was still working for Air America, she started becoming a guest political commentator on CNN and MSNBC _

*Yeah... the internet has nothing on Maddow from that era.*


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I stopped listening the first day Obama became President.
> With the 1st 10 minutes, Rush blamed the Housing Crash exclusively on Obama.
> 
> 
> I never listened to him again.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *Did you ever listen to Rush?
> 
> All the time.*
> Rush never attacked Rs until Trump caused his ratings to plummet.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Lush Rimjob advocating conservatism, advocating Liberalism, advocating left, advocating right, none are of any consequence.  Opinions, everybody's got one.  Who cares.

Lush Rimjob advocating Eliminationism, dehumanizing targets just to get himself attention, that has BIGLY consequence.  Limblob was never "discourse".  Limblob was the ANTI-discourse.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > *You know you're looking ridiculous claiming Maddow was MAGA.*
> ...


Just like the Liberal "News" Media is playing videos of the BLM riots taking place right now across the US.
Are you that stupid?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Yes, DeVoss wasn't a leftist, makes her totally unqualified, fascist


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, there was no fox news or any way to hear anything but leftist lies when Rush started out


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> You mean it hurt your feelings because you couldn't tell others what to do with their life. I can see how that would disapoint you, seeing you had always been able to get away with that before. If you don't like gay marriage, don't get gay married. Problem solved.



I didn't like it because it was our institution since the beginning of this country; actually, marriage goes back to biblical times.  The left came along and invaded our institution.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Yes, you know your audience is saying you believe to the leftist echo chamber


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



No, it's not since it's asked with an agenda.

It could be an honest and valid question if it was asked without an agenda.

I don't agree with Rush on social issues in general including drugs.   But when someone who says Democrat pass suddenly cares then the discussion isn't honest, and yes, that matters


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


The sad fact is that Leftist Brains are genetically incapable of dealing with a trail of facts leading to an inevitable result.
I always ask them to draw a flowchart and they have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > He was a drug addict, cultist
> ...



the problem is he's a fucking hypocrite of the highest order & he only admitted to it after he got busted.  -  but BEFORE THAT & AT THE SAME TIME HE WAS USING:

_*"Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country," Mr. Limbaugh said on his short-lived television program on Oct. 5, 1995. "And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs."*_

_*He added, "And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up."*_

you don't have a problem with that, ray ray?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



WTF?   You think Rush advocated globalism?   Globalism and that we have a global economy are entirely different things.    We're agreeing on almost everything, that doesn't mean we have to agree on everything.   But what you are saying Rush said on this not only did he not say but it's directly in conflict with Rush's views


----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



to give my opinion & not care if he ... or you ... or really anybody else agrees or not.  

duh.


----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



just posting it so he can read it.

duh duh duh.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Yes, your standard for the job is clear and reasonable.   They have to be a leftist.  Your standard for every other position


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Rush ignored the millions who were losing their incomes due to Business Visas and Off-Shoring and constantly praised the reality of cheap labor.
I don't understand why you are upset about this fact.
I have a few dozen neo-Cons in my community that I have discussed this issue with and they acknowledge this fact.
The difference between a RushBot and a Liberal is that, face to face, a RushBot, like a neo-Con, will admit they are greedy and cheap.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


*it's directly in conflict with Rush's views*

I know full well where Rush was coming from...
Rush's *American Exceptionalism* was grounded in a super-cheap Global Work Force.
That's why Rush didn't want Trump to win until Rush knew his own back was up against the Trump Wall.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Your post seemed to say that Rush told people they where justified in hating leftists.

If I misread that I apologize.   If I read it correctly, then what I said was directly applicable.

It still seems to me in re-reading it that's what it says.   You can tell me if it's not


----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



you're wrong 'cause i don't read cray cray -  so there ya go.  anyhoo -  you got triggered & replied to ME ...  to engage ME ... my first response was to flick you off & you CONtinued.  so now -  here you are claiming i am claiming to be a skilled mind reader.   you little liar liar , pantaloons on fire, you............


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I never heard Rush ascribe evil to anyone.   He disagreed with leftists.  He mocked them and made fun of them.  But I never heard him ascribe evil, sorry.   My question stands where you got that


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


*Your post seemed to say that Rush told people they where justified in hating leftists.*

I hate Leftists; they have destroyed one nation after another.
It's just that until Trump, Rush never pointed out why being a neo-Con was not good for the US.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Rush would explain in a very rational way why Leftism leads to a nation's destruction.
99% of time, Leftism is incurable.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Thanks for that eloquent soliloquy against hate, LOL.  Funny stuff


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Pogo is 200% irrational asshole.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Agreed.   I ask leftists similarly to state their standard they would apply to both sides and they refuse to do it.

An actually standard is something you apply to yourself and your side first, Democrats don't have a single one


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

White 6 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You are terrible at debate.  You can't defend your positions, you apparently can't read and you come across as stupid.  Now, go back and put up the quote where I said Biden filmed a movie in China.  Or, stop posting.  Either one works for me.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


They have a built-in emotional disturbance that causes them to be mentally ill.
I have relatives who are totally obsessed with Trump & Republican Hate and when I ask them to explain their position on any topic they simply disappear for months on end.
It's not like I'm asking in a disrespectful manner.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm not telling you how you feel and you obviously don't know how I feel, so let's stick to facts, thanks.

Let's get our definitions right:

1)   We have a global economy.   That is that all national economies are more or less interconnected.  Agreed Rush has no problem with that

2)  Globalism means that governments of the world directly manage the global economy.  This is a leftist objective.  Rush is clearly against this

You are using words for effect, which is fine when you use them by their correct definition.   Which you are not


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

Because who better to ask than the Rush bootlickers? I get it: you don't know and don't care. Fair enough. Maybe another bootlicker will step up. Moving on...


jc456 said:


> why?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Do you prefer your flow charts in geometrical symbols or a just plain old text with lines?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Exactly the way a right-wing yahoo I heard on shortwave radio "explain" patiently why Jews are inferior.  But thanks for so eloquently demonstrating exactly what I noted about Lush Rimjob and Eliminationism.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Our Open Border policy is detrimental to our economy.
Our Business Visa policy is detrimental to our economy.
Our Off-Shoring policy is detrimental to our economy.

If *you* have benefitted from any of these policies I understand your point of view.
Millions of US Citizens have had their lives destroyed by these policies; these are the 10s of millions that put Trump in the Oval Office.
90% of USMB members who now love Trump did not want his to be the Republican nominee because they liked these policies.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I agree, but I don't see where hate comes into that unless as I pointed out it just applies to everyone with a political opinion


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I never said that Rush explained why to hate Lefties.
As I stated before, Rush would explain in a very rational way why Leftism leads to a nation's destruction.
Rush would also state that he wanted Lefties to listen, understand, and become rational.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You know less than nothing about economics or any of those policies. The first two are good. The third is a favorite of your political heroes you vote for. 

The perfect Rush bootlicker. You should have been invited to the funeral. You paid for it.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 What the fk are you blabbering? Next time, try responding in English. Good luck.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I agree with that.   But I don't equate Rush with Trump.   There is overlap for sure, but Trump hates leftists, no doubt about that.  It was Rush I said I heard no history of "hate."   The leftists are all just coming in the thread and saying they hate him as if that makes Rush the one who hates, LOL.

On the global economy, while I'll agree Rush doesn't oppose that as long as it doesn't mean globalism (using the terms correctly), but I never really heard him trying to champion global economies, I'm not clear why you blame him for that


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Pogo jumps up and down stomping his feet in total hatred because he's against hate, LOL.

You're funny


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Our Open Border policy is detrimental to our economy - agreed
Our Business Visa policy is detrimental to our economy - totally disagree
Our Off-Shoring policy is detrimental to our economy - mixed

There's no doubt that open borders is bad for our economy, agreed.

Business visas bring in skilled workers who grow our economy.  They are the ones we want.   It creates more opportunity for us as our domination of services and tech grows

The problem with our offshoring policy is that it's being driven by government over taxation and regulation.   Offshoring should be driven by economics, not government aggression artificially hastening it


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Might wanna ask your reading teacher to explain the post you quoted.  It's about Eliminationist rhetoric, not emotions.  The poster I quoted (Groucho) gave us a perfect example of it, and I thanked him for it.  So now you want a participation trophy for failing to read it?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > You mean it hurt your feelings because you couldn't tell others what to do with their life. I can see how that would disapoint you, seeing you had always been able to get away with that before. If you don't like gay marriage, don't get gay married. Problem solved.
> ...


Slavery goes back to biblical times too. It was certainly an institution at the beginning of our country. Are you as disappointed that you can't own people any more too?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You're just prattling more leftist hate and bull shit.  This is just an emotional lash out


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped listening the first day Obama became President.
> ...


Yeah acorn was Obammy


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


*but I never really heard him trying to champion global economies*

Rush championed the mechanism that resulted in *massive *US Citizen unemployment because *he *was making loads of money.
You must live among the uber successful If you never met anyone who suffered from being replaced by cheap foreign labor.
If Rush was on target, Trump would never have become President as Trump campaigned precisely on the issues I'm posting.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


FFI will disagree with you simply you're not a LibBot.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



You wanna try that again? Your series of words didn't become an inteligable thought as you hoped it would.


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe you can get someone to read my post and explain it to you when you get home from school today


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Pogo's a school janitor?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



BULLSHIT:  That's not leftist, it's not it's not it's not!

LOL, yeah, I know


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The agenda of wanting to know your thoughts?  I've never known anyone who had a problem with that agenda, except a couple insane people.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Explain it then


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


For God's sake, Ignore BULLSHIT!


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Try reading the discussion again because that's a total whiff


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Hate is all they all are about. Couldn’t challenge a rock with facts. It’s why they hate


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You mean like Louie's chart?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You respond to brainless leftists and you keep telling me this about one or the other.  What's your standard for which to ignore?   Serious question


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You mad Bro?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

kaz said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I have totally lost my patience with anyone who
...only posts ad hominems
...will not post any legislation or EO that adversely affected their lives
...anyone who creates artifacts rather than deal with a trail of facts that led to a failure.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You stupid, bro?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Pogo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Pogo:  No I'm not kaz, you are!

The playschool drama queen strikes again ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It’s why I asked for pogo stick to present an explanation. He won’t, and can’t, he’s a sucker, why he posts double talk constantly. I don’t ignore him because he’s fun to expose his limitations


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone that has listened to Rush knows that he isn't a racist.  Just more of the sick deranged hateful demonizing the left does so well.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Anyone that has listened to Rush knows that he isn't a racist.  Just more of the sick deranged hateful demonizing the left does so well.


They exist to destroy


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


There has been one BLM "riot" since election day, and that was in NYC with 100 people protesting in early February.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


What about the previous 12 months?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you don't check out BBC, Reuters and AP News every day.
And don't lie now and say you do.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 19, 2021)

hadit said:


> Howard Stern is a coward for hiding out on satellite radio…



  You must never make fun of that satellite radio network, make jokes about it, nor otherwise treat it lightly.

  It's Sirius.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > There has been one BLM "riot" since election day, and that was in NYC with 100 people protesting in early February.
> ...


There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you don't check out BBC, Reuters and AP News every day.
> And don't lie now and say you do.


So post those reports of violent riots, because I can't find any other incidents of multiple arrests made during a BLM protest.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Wrong.  Portland.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Tunnel where?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > There has been one BLM "riot" since election day, and that was in NYC with 100 people protesting in early February.
> ...


You mean this one, which wasn't by BLM?









						Scorning Biden, protesters in Portland, Ore., and Seattle called for more radical change. (Published 2021)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				



Jan. 20, 2021
_In Portland, about 200 people clad in black marched to the local Democratic headquarters, where some of them smashed windows and tipped over garbage containers, lighting the contents of one on fire.
_
*Those who took to the streets on Wednesday said they were a mix of anarchists, anti-fascists and racial justice protesters.  *

_ In Seattle, about 150 people marched with large banners that said “Abolish ICE, no cops, prisons, borders, presidents.” Some spray-painted buildings with an anarchist symbol and broke windows, including at a federal courthouse._

Maybe you missed the reference to BLM, that those protests are missing,


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


President Biden said antifa doesn't exist, it's just an idea.  So it must be BLM.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> President Biden said antifa doesn't exist, it's just an idea.  So it must be BLM.



Now you're just making shit up.

*Fact check: Joe Biden has condemned Antifa, violent protests ...*
www.reuters.com › article › fact-check-joe-biden-has-c...


_Oct 16, 2020 — Posts on Facebook claim that Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden has failed to condemn Antifa, the left-wing anti-fascist movement .._


*Jeeeeezzzz Biden condemned antifa, so you're lying if you claimed Biden said they didn't exist.*


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > President Biden said antifa doesn't exist, it's just an idea.  So it must be BLM.
> ...


No, you're covering for your demented President.  Here's the video.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> No, you're covering for your demented President.  Here's the video.











						Biden condemns Antifa, violence 'across the board' amid riots
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden said he condemns violence "across the board," including from Antifa, when he was asked about it during a local TV interview Monday.




					www.foxnews.com
				




*Biden condemns Antifa, violence 'across the board' amid riots*


"*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.

"*Yes, I do,* violence no matter who it is," he replied.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're covering for your demented President.  Here's the video.
> ...


Surr, after someone told him what to say.  He's demented and everyone knows it.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


>



*FBI director says antifa is an ideology, not an organization*
apnews.com › article


Sep 17, 2020 — WASHINGTON (AP) — FBI _Director_ Chris Wray told lawmakers Thursday that _*antifa*_* is an ideology, not an organization*, delivering testimony ...


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well, your ideology is tearing up Portland, Seattle and other Democrat cities.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


And your ideology is trying to violently overthrow the government and is committing racist attacks on all manner of brown people and Jews. Congrats!


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Well, your ideology is tearing up Portland, Seattle and other Democrat cities.


Your problem is, you claimed it was BLM doing it.

Why the sudden 180?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Well, your ideology is tearing up Portland, Seattle and other Democrat cities.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And your ideology is trying to violently overthrow the government and is committing racist attacks on all manner of brown people and Jews. Congrats!


They only committed insurrection ONCE.

And we didn't technically need VP Pence to count the votes.  The acting president of the senate (Grassley/Leahy) could have finished if the crowd got their hands on Pence.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your ideology is tearing up Portland, Seattle and other Democrat cities.
> ...


Doesn't really matter.  They're leftists and Democrats have encouraged it for a year now.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > President Biden said antifa doesn't exist, it's just an idea.  So it must be BLM.
> ...


I didn’t find the condemnation on that link, fake news


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


And given an opportunity to condemn them, he didn’t 








						Fact check: Quote attributed to Joe Biden about antifa is missing context
					

At the first debate with Trump, Biden gave credit to FBI Director Chris Wray for his comment about antifa. We rate this claim as missing context.



					amp.usatoday.com


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Your problem is, you claimed it was BLM doing it.
> Why the sudden 180?





BS Filter said:


> *Doesn't really matter.*  They're leftists and Democrats have encouraged it for a year now.


It does matter
Black lives matter
The truth matters
Facts matter




meaner gene said:


> There has been one BLM "riot" since election day, and that was in NYC with 100 people protesting in early February.





BS Filter said:


> Wrong.  Portland.



As I pointed out, Portland wasn't BLM

That matters.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is, you claimed it was BLM doing it.
> ...


All lives matter you racist fk

if Black Lives Matter, why do you all kill most of their babies?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And given an opportunity to condemn them, he didn’t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
*"Yes, I do*, violence no matter who it is," he replied.









						Biden condemns Antifa, violence 'across the board' amid riots
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden said he condemns violence "across the board," including from Antifa, when he was asked about it during a local TV interview Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Yet not a single Democrat or Biden flag , hat, bumper sticker, or wrapped truck among them.

Your violent cult couldn't fit more "Trump 2020" logos on themselves and their trucks if they tried.

The world sees the difference, even if you fakers do not.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is, you claimed it was BLM doing it.
> ...


No, all lives matter.  So you agree with BLM. "Pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon".  Nice.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And given an opportunity to condemn them, he didn’t
> ...


No he didn’t, he answered a question with an I do, the words I condemn antifa never left his lips


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


While they kill black babies in abundance, fk man using tax dollars now

Demofks are kkk they can’t stand blacks


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > As I pointed out, Portland wasn't BLM
> ...


How about addressing the point of BS Filter, being a BS Source.


----------



## j-mac (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Say what now? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


You think they’d go in advertising in an op? Hahaha


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


So you agree with "Pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon".


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


They were antifa and BLM. One morphs into the other


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And given an opportunity to condemn them, he didn’t





meaner gene said:


> "*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
> *"Yes, I do*, violence no matter who it is," he replied.





jc456 said:


> No he didn’t, he answered a question wityan I do, *the words I condemn antifa never left his lips*


"*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
*"Yes, I do*, violence no matter who it is," he replied.

If the words "I do" are good enough for a lifetime marriage contract, it's good enough to answer a simple question.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And given an opportunity to condemn them, he didn’t
> ...


Sorry, I do is not I condemn.

that’s a game a con job from a con man


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> No, all lives matter.


White winger code for "Black lives don't matter much, so shut up."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You think they’d go in advertising in an op?


What a stupid gotdam question. As if it were up to democrats, if the protestors wore "Biden 2020" hats. 

Saw quite a few Trump 2020 flags at the violent insurrection, though.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> So you agree with "Pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon".


That statement doesn't even make culinary sense.





They're baked not fried


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You think they’d go in advertising in an op?
> ...


Why wouldn’t you, it was a Trump rally? The unadvertised fks in camouflage and back packs were antifa

look up infiltrate.

you all are really stupid and uneducated after boasting how smart you all are


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > How about addressing the point of BS Filter, being a BS Source.
> ...


BS source said it was a BLM protest.  Now you claim they were there, without any of the usual evidence


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why wouldn’t you, it was a Trump rally?


No shit sherlock. Wow, way to catch up to two pages ago. Now, dedicate that last remaining brain cell to applying the same logic to "NOT Biden rallies".


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn’t you, it was a Trump rally?
> ...


No point there poindexter


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Ask John Sullivan


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> "*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
> *"Yes, I do*, violence no matter who it is," he replied.





jc456 said:


> Sorry, I do is not I condemn.
> 
> that’s a game a con job from a con man


Biden said "Yes, I do."

You can't take "yes" for an answer can you?


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2021)

More than 2,000 replies? Limbaugh must have been an influential man.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > So you agree with "Pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon".
> ...


This is part where you play dumb, huh.  Trash like you are ruining this country.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


FFS - you are insane.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Ask John Sullivan


The guy who makes a living filming riots?

*Accused Capitol rioter John Sullivan sold footage for $35K to ...*
_John Sullivan_, the 26-year-old left-wing activist from Utah who recorded an up-close video of a woman's fatal shooting during the U.S. Capitol ...


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That statement doesn't even make culinary sense.
> 
> They're baked not fried





BS Filter said:


> This is part where you play dumb, huh.  Trash like you are ruining this country.


It's the same as when "defund the police" didn't mean to defund the police.

When slogans don't make sense, you don't take them seriously.

Now take things like a crowd yelling "Hang Mike Pence"

That is to be taken seriously.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Troll taps out


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

whitehall said:


> More than 2,000 replies? Limbaugh must have been an influential man.


Indeed. A Kingmaker.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > That statement doesn't even make culinary sense.
> ...


You're deranged.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't wait for him to assume room temperature (his phrase) before I hated that lying bastard.* I've hated him and his crap for a long time. *Limbaugh hurt this country and divided it's people in a real way. If there is a hell, he deserves to rot there for eternity.
> ...





jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The stupid folks are folks like your dumb ass, you are one ignorant POS.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Slavery goes back to biblical times too. It was certainly an institution at the beginning of our country. Are you as disappointed that you can't own people any more too?



The difference is getting rid of slavery was a good thing.  Infecting normal marriage is not.  Normal people don't go to gay parades to try and ruin it for them.  You want to have your parade, knock yourself out. We won't bother you.  it's too bad the gays didn't extend us the same courtesy.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Rush Limnbaugh's producer is a black man, you dumb shit racist piece of shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> the problem is he's a fucking hypocrite of the highest order & he only admitted to it after he got busted. - but BEFORE THAT & AT THE SAME TIME HE WAS USING:
> 
> _*"Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country," Mr. Limbaugh said on his short-lived television program on Oct. 5, 1995. "And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs."
> 
> ...



As has been pointed out repeatedly, he was talking about people who use dope for kicks and not medicinal purposes.  He was not talking about people like himself who got accidentally hooked on prescription drugs.  When people who are in no need of dope try it out because others are doing it, or they needed to try a new high and get hooked, they are guilty for an action they took.  Not so for people who accidentally got hooked with no intention.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

These racist nappy headed ho's are sick. 








						MSNBC's Joy Reid Stoops to New Lows in Disgusting Racial Smear of Rush Limbaugh's Producer Bo Snerdley
					

Despicable.




					redstate.com


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > "*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
> ...


That’s not a condemnation sorry, condemn never came from his lips


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Still more sane than you! Hmmmm


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask John Sullivan
> ...


Why was he there?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why was he there?


Good god troll, you literally just quoted the answer to that in your post.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why was he there?
> ...


How did he know that was going to happen? Answer

better yet being at the door? Hahaha you’re clueless


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Whoop dee fucking doo Fuck Boy, Trump had Uncle Ben Carson WTF does that mean.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 Why would Black professionals choose to work with a racist white guy, Ubangi lips.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery goes back to biblical times too. It was certainly an institution at the beginning of our country. Are you as disappointed that you can't own people any more too?
> ...



I can tell you really enjoyed being able to deny rights to people not like you. It must be very sad for you to lose that ability.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Christians are going around trying to shut gay owned businesses.  You sound confused.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Why do we have folks like Candace Owens, Herschel Walker, Ben Carson, Clarence Thomas that is a damn good question.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I can tell you really enjoyed being able to deny rights to people not like you. It must be very sad for you to lose that ability.



Marriage is not a right, it's an institution.  It was a religious union that got adopted by government, which was a mistake.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


How so? Explain your point


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Real Christians would never do it, but fake Christians who claim the religion to justify their unchristianlike behavior  are going around trying to deny gays the right to marry.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you really enjoyed being able to deny rights to people not like you. It must be very sad for you to lose that ability.
> ...



It is a right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

* 0*


jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I am not your assistant, ya dumb slut. Make your point or stfu.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > "*Do you condemn Antifa*?" reporter Barbara Barr asked Biden.
> ...



Did people like you accept yes as an answer when Trump condemned neoNazis?  No, people like you kept lying and saying that Trump claimed neoNazis were "very fine people".  









						Trump Has Condemned White Supremacists - FactCheck.org
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden wrongly claimed President Donald Trump has "yet once to condemn white supremacy, the neo-Nazis." Trump has specifically condemned white supremacists and neo-Nazis on a few occasions.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Did people like you accept yes as an answer when Trump condemned neoNazis?


No, because nobody believed him, least of all the Neonazis. The cult pretends to believe him to maintain a bad narrative. Very simple. A winking liar and his winking cult, a nice little arrangement.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Did people like you accept yes as an answer when Trump condemned neoNazis?
> ...


Can’t make it up! You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it! You’re some kind of pathetic


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Did people like you accept yes as an answer when Trump condemned neoNazis?  No, people like you kept lying and saying that Trump claimed neoNazis were "very fine people".


Trump rehabilitated his condemnation.  Essentially saying he didn't really mean it.

Just like he told the proud boys to "stand down", but then followed it with "and stand by"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it!


Correct! We call this: a lie. Its a 3-letter, English word that most toddlers are familiar with.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Can’t make it up! You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it! You’re some kind of pathetic


The condemnation was scripted, his "good people on both sides" was Trump speaking for Trump.  Which reversed what he was told to say, and replaced it with his true feelings.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t make it up! You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it! You’re some kind of pathetic
> ...


Exactly right.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it!
> ...


Who ordained you with that power?
Btw, Biden therefore lied your own rules. Made up


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t make it up! You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it! You’re some kind of pathetic
> ...


Nonsense


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Who ordained you with that power?



haha...it just doesn't get much whinier than this. Someone get this freak a binky and some warm milk.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The condemnation was scripted, his "good people on both sides" was Trump speaking for Trump.  Which reversed what he was told to say, and replaced it with his true feelings.





jc456 said:


> Nonsense


Your single word reaction only proves it's true.  
You can't defend it.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Did people like you accept yes as an answer when Trump condemned neoNazis?  No, people like you kept lying and saying that Trump claimed neoNazis were "very fine people".
> ...



LMAO!  People like you can read the truth and then lie about it.  You're a joke.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t make it up! You admitted he said it and declined his statement as fact, but heard him say it! You’re some kind of pathetic
> ...



You are a liar.  It was all in the same statement.  Since you can't be truthful, it's a waste of time to read your posts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.



He always said the show was about entertainment. Same thing that Walter Williams, a black Conservative said about his teaching of economics at George Mason Univ.. People who do hours a day of teaching, informing, and public speaking have to understand this. 

But like Walter Williams -- he was loved as a educator of a kind. If you didn't take his "1/2 my brain tied behind my back" literally or take his 3 hour monologue out of context -- not a mean or malicious bone in his body.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> He always said the show was about entertainment


And that's the con. Right in broad daylight. Brilliant, really.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> It is a right.



It is?  Then where is this right written?


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> You are a liar.  It was all in the same statement.  Since you can't be truthful, it's a waste of time to read your posts.











						Read the complete transcript of President Trump's remarks at Trump Tower on Charlottesville
					

On Tuesday, President Trump took questions from journalists after a discussion about infrastructure.




					www.latimes.com
				




*TRUMP:* Excuse me, excuse me. (inaudible) themselves (inaudible) and* you have some very bad people in that group.* But you also* had people that were very fine people, on both sides. *You had people in that group -- excuse me, excuse me -- I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > He always said the show was about entertainment
> ...



Hey. Your "great communicators" are not even FUNNY anymore. WhatTFuck happened to Colbert and all the political parody greats you used to have? Comics wont even GO to colleges anymore.  Proving the Progressive future is void of entertainment value on purpose..

The more woke you are - the less the chances of doing what Rush did so well. The "woke-est" couldn't keep an audience for 6 minutes..


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> - not a mean or malicious bone in his body.







__





						Talk:Rush Limbaugh/Archive 5 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




On November 6, 1992, three days after the presidential election, Limbaugh made a reference to Chelsea Clinton, daughter of President-elect Bill Clinton, Limbaugh stated: "Everyone knows the Clintons have a cat; Socks is the White House cat.* But did you know there is also a White House dog?" — a picture of Chelsea then appeared onscreen.*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 19, 2021)

A favorite pic....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Hey. Your "great communicators" are not even FUNNY anymore. WhatTFuck happened to Colbert and all the political parody greats you used to have? Comics wont even GO to colleges anymore. Proving the Progressive future is void of entertainment value on purpose..


Oh no! Now go whine about how they dominate the entire entertainment industry. I love it when you do that bit. 




flacaltenn said:


> The more woke you are - the less the chances of doing what Rush did so well. The "woke-est" couldn't keep an audience for 6 minutes..


You don't have to preach to me about that one. I feel you on the overwokeness. And Rush had special talent and skill.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2021)

The Left thought this was so easy.. That's why Air America lasted so long....  NOT!!!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The condemnation was scripted, his "good people on both sides" was Trump speaking for Trump.  Which reversed what he was told to say, and replaced it with his true feelings.
> ...


Naw, you’re not ordained to be a maker


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It is a right.
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Who ordained you with that power?
> ...


Then stop whinnying


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > - not a mean or malicious bone in his body.
> ...



Your "legends" are a bit concocted.  But as Mark Twain said about a lie getting 1/2 way around the world before the truth even gets it's pants on -- it went down a bit differently..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. Your "great communicators" are not even FUNNY anymore. WhatTFuck happened to Colbert and all the political parody greats you used to have? Comics wont even GO to colleges anymore. Proving the Progressive future is void of entertainment value on purpose..
> ...



Dominating the entertainment industry is what is KILLING that industry right now.. The funny racial comedy in "last man standing" was too much for ABC.  Killed it -- sold it off. It's the highest grossing syndication on TV right now...  Maybe somewhat equal to "two and half men" or "cash cab". 

Your communicators killed Late Night TV.. Turned into whiny bitches... Cant' win hearts and minds with shit like that.  It aint human. Somewhat less annoying than watching "The View"...  LOL...


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Why?  Actually, there are many Black conservative Americans.  However, they don't fit the mainstream media lapdog leftist narrative.  When the media wants to potray Black Americans they will use the leftist stereotypes.  Like you. You're a propaganda parrot.  A pawn.  Hershel Walker is a man.  Big difference.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Jesus is a real Christian, and he said marriage is a male and female.  Idiot.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > You are a liar.  It was all in the same statement.  Since you can't be truthful, it's a waste of time to read your posts.
> ...


You are a disgusting liar.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Real Christians would never do it, but fake Christians who claim the religion to justify their unchristianlike behavior  are going around trying to deny gays the right to marry.
> ...




Marriage as defined is a sacred union (holy matrimony) between MAN AND WIFE.  Any other arrangements, call them what you want but it's not a MARRIAGE.  Gays united are a civil union.  Calling it that in no way impedes them from being a "couple."


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Read the complete transcript of President Trump's remarks at Trump Tower on Charlottesville
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, President Trump took questions from journalists after a discussion about infrastructure.
> ...





hunarcy said:


> You are a disgusting liar.



My quote begins at the 59 second mark of your video.

Proves what I posted was the absolute TRUTH.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> *TRUMP:* Excuse me, excuse me. (inaudible) themselves (inaudible) and* you have some very bad people in that group.* But you also* had people that were very fine people, on both sides. *You had people in that group -- excuse me, excuse me -- I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name.





hunarcy said:


> You are a disgusting liar.



My quote begins at the 59 second mark of your video.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > *TRUMP:* Excuse me, excuse me. (inaudible) themselves (inaudible) and* you have some very bad people in that group.* But you also* had people that were very fine people, on both sides. *You had people in that group -- excuse me, excuse me -- I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name.
> ...



Your "snippet" begins at the 59 second mark.  The VIDEO shows that you lied.  You're a disgusting liar.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Read the complete transcript of President Trump's remarks at Trump Tower on Charlottesville
> ...


Your "snippet" begins at the 59 second mark.  The VIDEO shows that you lied.  You're a disgusting liar.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> the 59 second mark of your video.




*TRUMP:* Excuse me, excuse me. (inaudible) themselves (inaudible) and* you have some very bad people in that group.* But you also* had people that were very fine people, on both sides. *You had people in that group -- excuse me, excuse me -- I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name.



hunarcy said:


> Your "snippet" begins at the 59 second mark.  The VIDEO shows that you lied.  You're a disgusting liar.


I posted the link to the entire charlottesville speech.  Your video is also an EDIT of what Trump said.

*Which by your words, makes you a disgusting liar.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 19, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I asked where is this right written, not what some judge decided it was.  I need to see the actual context in the US Constitution.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 19, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I asked where is this right written, not what some judge decided it was.  I need to see the actual context in the US Constitution.


It's in the inalienable rights section.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 19, 2021)

"bigotry sells"

"the most dangerous man in America"

Glorida Allred: "Rush would get applause at a Nazi rally"


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Well, no. Jesus was a Jew. Christianity didn't start until after he was dead. The main tenant of Christianity is that he died to bear the sins of the world. Sounds kinda nuts to me, but I didn't come up with the idea. Hard for that to happen when he was alive. You might consider

1 Corinthians 6:12
All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any.

Paul gave more Christian laws than Jesus did. You gonna say he wasn't a Christian?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 20, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



If we had a theocracy, like in the mid east, where religion is the law, you might have a valid point. Is that what you want? Do you want a theocracy?


----------



## Issa (Feb 20, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You are delusional.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It's right there next to all that stuff about what is allowed on TV, and all those rules about drunk driving.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 20, 2021)

I believe that Rush grew up watching W.C. Fields movies, that he practiced imitating him a lot until his voice became more like Field's voice. I noticed that there are a lot of Black? white Slapstick comedy lovers in NY and Philadelphia area. I've met many people up there who have posters of B/W movie era and they always imitating these B/W film stars. I've noticed that even Pres. Trump wiggles his fingers like the way W.C. fields, Laurel and Hardy and and the Marx's brothers wiggles theirs..


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 20, 2021)

The Young Turks Cenk Uygur compares George Floyd's drug use to Rush Limbaugh's! 
what a douche!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 20, 2021)

"it's preposterous that whites are blamed for slavery when no other race has done more to stop slavery" - Rush

"is it just me or does most people's mug shots look like Jesse Jackson?" - Rush


----------



## beautress (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


SBB, you are pooping on the wrong pot. The restroom is down the East hall on the left. PLZ flush the toidy when you are done. THX


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



howard stern left terrestrial radio because after being fined multiple times from the  FCC -  he went to satellite; enabling him to have 100% free speech.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > the problem is he's a fucking hypocrite of the highest order & he only admitted to it after he got busted. - but BEFORE THAT & AT THE SAME TIME HE WAS USING:
> ...



whether he got addicted 'accidentally', matters not.  he did nothing to get himself off them thar oxy's until he got caught. 

he knew with 100% certainty, that he was  committing a crime each & very time he went doctor shopping .... he knew with 100% certainty when he sent his housekeeper out to get him his drugs AND he knew with 100% certainty that he was keeping drug dealers employed.

stop with the lame ass excuses raymond - take responsibility for your admiration of a hypocritical druggie.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you really enjoyed being able to deny rights to people not like you. It must be very sad for you to lose that ability.
> ...



wrong -  it's the other way around, ray ray.  marriage was an institution to keep bloodlines & family cash intact.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> The Left thought this was so easy.. That's why Air America lasted so long....  NOT!!!



air america was a failure because of bad management & too many egos trying to have the top spot.  individually -  most of the pundits are still around with their shows & making a nice little living for themselves.  btw -  rush's 'numbers' are exaggerated because of being on clear channel, that gobbled up far too many independent stations & ran his show without an audience.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



did he say multiple marriages ending in multiple divorces are christian as well?


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



according to 'christianity'  -  any marriage ( not ending in the death of one spouse )  that occurs after the first one is not bona fide & is considered adultery... which is a bigley no no.

both oxyboy & donny are guilty as sin.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 Because they got educated and got off the plantation. Unlike you who does nothing but cry victim and play the race card.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Just the opposite, most black conservative Americans that you right wing, ass clowns parade out front are pretty much boot licking Toms or ones who are coonin.  Take Koonya West for instance he went to the WH and made a fool out of himself for all the world to see.  Herschel Walker is another one who pretty much was out Coonin for the world to see.  I know a few black conservatives and they are nothing like these fools you ass clowns parade out front.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are a Trump Humper so you are waiting for someone to tell you when and where to poop.  The toidy was just flushed when we were rid of this clown.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Take that cry victim and race card, shine them up, turn them side ways and stick them straight up your little candy ass.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I thought Black Lives Mattered? So they only mattter if you like them? How convenient


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Huh? You’re confused puppet boy. Stop showing us your strings


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Yeah, kinda like the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.   They're for the advancement of leftist Colored People.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



A Trump Humper calling someone a puppet.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Wrong.  That's according to the Old Testament Jewish law, which Jesus was quoting.  Allow me to educate you....Jesus was living in the Old Testament law until his death and Ressurection ushered in the New Testament.  Testament is defined as Covenant.  There must be a blood sacrifice to make a Covenant.  Under the New Testament (Covenant), divorce is forgivable.  That's The grace of Christianity covered by the blood of Jesus.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 20, 2021)

Issa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


not as delusional as you are about California......


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Yeah, kinda like the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. They're for the advancement of leftist Colored People.



They are also morons.  Now they're trying to sue President Trump for the riot at the Capital.  Don't they know they have to show the court damages done to them in order to sue?  Even their lawyers are stupid.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> according to 'christianity' - any marriage ( not ending in the death of one spouse ) that occurs after the first one is not bona fide & is considered adultery... which is a bigley no no.
> 
> both oxyboy & donny are guilty as sin.



After my sisters marriage ended, her ex got married not long afterwards. Both are devout Catholics and his second marriage took place in a Catholic church.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> wrong - it's the other way around, ray ray. marriage was an institution to keep bloodlines & family cash intact.



Marriage was written about in the Holy Bible, and it was discovered in other cultures thousands of years old.  The federal government in the US decided they would takeover marriage and not leave it as a religious right alone.  Like I said, that was a huge mistake.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> whether he got addicted 'accidentally', matters not. he did nothing to get himself off them thar oxy's until he got caught.
> 
> he knew with 100% certainty, that he was committing a crime each & very time he went doctor shopping .... he knew with 100% certainty when he sent his housekeeper out to get him his drugs AND he knew with 100% certainty that he was keeping drug dealers employed.
> 
> stop with the lame ass excuses raymond - take responsibility for your admiration of a hypocritical druggie.



He was taking the medication for the same reason he started in the first place, and that was pain.  There is no evidence that his maid sold him anything.  If that were true, the cops could have easily busted him.  She and her ex-con husband found out about it, and blackmailed him for some time.  When Rush got sick of paying them, he decided to get it over with and let them go to the authorities.  It's why the police agreed to immunity for the lowlifes in the first place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> It's right there next to all that stuff about what is allowed on TV, and all those rules about drunk driving.



The Constitution doesn't mention vehicles or television as a right.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 20, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> The Young Turks Cenk Uygur compares George Floyd's drug use to Rush Limbaugh's!
> what a douche!



Yep Rush was a douche.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 20, 2021)

He was a social parasite like so many others who make a living off the hopes and fears of the modestly endowed minds. Quacks hawking schemes to get rich, "preachers" bilking the gullible, politicians pumping prejudices and "spokes persons" pushing agenda are of the same cloth. They make an easy living from the outpouring of money from the poor in spirit and intellectual capacity. Education should protect us from such things, but education does not serve us well as it presently functions.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's right there next to all that stuff about what is allowed on TV, and all those rules about drunk driving.
> ...


Yet we discuss the constitutionality of what is broadcast.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> The funny racial comedy in "last man standing" was too much for ABC. Killed it -- sold it off. It's the highest grossing syndication on TV right now...


So? Then watch it. What is it you are looking for? Businesses to cater to your special preferences?

The entertainment industry is "dying" because liberals dominate it? Not because of a global pandemic, eh? Sure. 


"YOUR" great communicators incited a deadly insurrection and spread deadly lies about a global pandemic and fomented a cult of stupid that will take a generation to purge. For shame.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 20, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


I've come to realize he was probably the rightwing equivalent of a shock jock.  Not my cup of tea and I was certainly no fan, but he had a devoted audience.


----------



## JLW (Feb 20, 2021)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Rush Limbaugh was on his way to becoming a failed DJ before he found his calling as a professional provocateur.  He knew how to manipulate passions just like snake oil salesmen knew how to manipulate hopes.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



uh-huh.  

that's pure bullshit.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > the 59 second mark of your video.
> ...



Don't bother accusing me of your failures.  The truth is there for EVERYONE to read.  They know you are a lying propaganda spewing irrelevant troll who belongs on everyone's ignore list.

Buhbye.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > according to 'christianity' - any marriage ( not ending in the death of one spouse ) that occurs after the first one is not bona fide & is considered adultery... which is a bigley no no.
> ...



roman catholic?  & was there infidelity?  anyhoo -  what would you expect from a religion that covered up priests diddling little kids?  they probably close their eyes to it now because their 'numbers' are dwindling as more people leave the church.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > whether he got addicted 'accidentally', matters not. he did nothing to get himself off them thar oxy's until he got caught.
> ...



he was breaking the law... KNEW it  & did nothing about his addiction until he was caught.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> roman catholic? & was there infidelity? anyhoo - what would you expect from a religion that covered up priests diddling little kids? they probably close their eyes to it now because their 'numbers' are dwindling as more people leave the church.



I didn't want to debate whether they were right or wrong, only to point out they have no objection to people getting married multiple times.  If you are a member of the Catholic religion, in order for your divorce to be sanctioned by the church, you and your husband must first go there to see if the priest can resolve your differences; sometimes several visits.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


That's Scripture.  You haven't got a clue.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> he was breaking the law... KNEW it & did nothing about his addiction until he was caught.



As I just explained, he wasn't "caught."  He knew the maid and her ex-con husband were going to the authorities.  With Rush's money, he could have paid them off indefinitely.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> he was breaking the law... KNEW it & did nothing about his addiction until he was caught.





Ray From Cleveland said:


> As I just explained, he wasn't "caught."  He knew the maid and her ex-con husband were going to the authorities.  With Rush's money, he could have paid them off indefinitely.


You mean like Dennis Hastert did?

Think about that one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> As I just explained, he wasn't "caught." He knew the maid and her ex-con husband were going to the authorities.


That's what being caught IS. Good god Ray...your posts might be the worst i have ever seen. Your ability to be so happily stupid and dishonest is possibly unmatched on this board.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

*Dennis Hastert - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Dennis_Hastert


John _Dennis Hastert_ is an American former politician *and convicted felon *who represented Illinois's 14th congressional district from 1987 to 2007 and served as ...

* After being convicted of financial crimes related to paying **hush money*[2] to cover up repeated incidents of child molestation,[3] he became the highest-ranking elected official in U.S. history to have served a prison sentence.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Rush Limbaugh was on his way to becoming a failed DJ before he found his calling as a professional provocateur. He knew how to manipulate passions just like snake oil salesmen knew how to manipulate hopes.



What Limbaugh knew is that there were a lot of people that held his very same beliefs, but few could broadcast them.  He was a disc jockey for a short time but didn't like the work.  He later became a sports broadcaster which he loved until his dying day.  He used that opportunity to slip in come policy and political comments, and got a lot of reaction.  He took a huge risk by doing what he did, because we all know how entertainment responds to people that hold different political beliefs than they do; the cancel culture.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You mean like Dennis Hastert did?
> 
> Think about that one.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What Limbaugh knew is that there were a lot of people that held his very same beliefs, but few could broadcast them.



Rush became successful just like Larry Flynt became successful.  Not for the good of the country, but to feed a segment of the population that wanted something, that others had the good taste not to provide.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like Dennis Hastert did?
> ...



You claimed that Rush Limbaugh had enough money to pay hush money to keep his maid quiet.

Well Dennis Hastert thought the same thing, and look where he ended up.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 20, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> I never understood the draw of talk radio.
> 
> I mean what's so interesting about listening to some guy spout his opinions for a couple hours ?
> 
> And sports talk radio is even worse


It's nice hearing a "celebrity" adding credibility to your own opinions and knowing you're not alone. Not only Rush, but the millions of callers. The Democrat Media want you to believe you're alone.  Rush changed that


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> As I just explained, he wasn't "caught."  He knew the maid and her ex-con husband were going to the authorities.  *With Rush's money, he could have paid them off indefinitely.*



Eventually the IRS catches up to the transfer of that much money.  Just like they did to Dennis Hastert.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It's nice hearing a "celebrity" adding credibility to your own opinions and knowing you're not alone. Not only Rush, but the millions of callers. The Democrat Media want you to believe you're alone.  Rush changed that


I'm sure the racists, white supremacists, and anti-immigrants loved Rush.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Eventually the IRS catches up to the transfer of that much money. Just like they did to Dennis Hastert.



I'm sure we are not talking hundreds of thousands of dollars here.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You claimed that Rush Limbaugh had enough money to pay hush money to keep his maid quiet.
> 
> Well Dennis Hastert thought the same thing, and look where he ended up.



Rush was a talk show host, not a member of Congress.  Rush was only hurting himself, not other people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rush became successful just like Larry Flynt became successful. Not for the good of the country, but to feed a segment of the population that wanted something, that others had the good taste not to provide.


Spot on.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Howard Stern is a coward for hiding out on satellite radio…
> ...


That's terrible. I never sausage a thing.


----------



## hadit (Feb 20, 2021)

playtime said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Which is another way of saying what I said.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Deflection and surrender noted. All you do is cry racist you one trick pony. Your  jealousy of educated blacks is also noted. Come try and make me do anything bitch.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > As I just explained, he wasn't "caught." He knew the maid and her ex-con husband were going to the authorities.
> ...


You should keep your mouth shut moron. Stupidity and dishonesty are your first and middle names.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



You Trump Humpin ass clowns don't do nothing but bitch and cry.  I don't need to waste my time with an asshole like you.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for admitting you don't check out BBC, Reuters and AP News every day.
> ...


You mean the reports that are posted for an hour before the Liberal news editor has them removed?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 20, 2021)

Living rent free in the heads of so many .  Living large!  So large they don't have room to hate anyone or anything else.  But they try.


----------



## meaner gene (Feb 20, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually the IRS catches up to the transfer of that much money. Just like they did to Dennis Hastert.
> ...


Actually we are.  It takes a lot more money to keep somebody quiet, then to clean up after you.  Take Stormy Daniels, it took $150,000.

*Hastert paid the former wrestler $1.7 million over 4½ years through 2014*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> Living rent free in the heads of so many .


So true! Look at the Dittoheads degenerate into incoherent, childlike babble and hissy fits at the sign of the merest criticism of Rush. One would think Rush had personally lobotomized all of them and keeps their brains in jars in a lab.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2021)

*If you played a drinking game where you did a shot every time Rush Limbaugh attacked someone for being "elite," you'd be almost as wasted as Rush Limbaugh - Bill Maher*


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh, who has made a career preaching that anybody who does drugs has got to go right to jail -- do not pass go, no questions asked, right to jail -- *gets caught doing thirty oxycontin a day. Thirty oxycontin?!* Do you have any _idea_ how _high_ that is?! I don't, and _I've been pretty high! - Bill Maher_


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2021)

Limbaugh refused to appear on any other show unless it was some suck-up like Hannity. Because he couldn't defend his bullshit. If you're never challenged in 30+ years you can always claim you're right.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2021)

*Rush Limbaugh Spent His Lifetime Speaking Ill of the Dead *


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Limbaugh refused to appear on any other show unless it was some suck-up like Hannity. Because he couldn't defend his bullshit. If you're never challenged in 30+ years you can always claim you're right.


Absolutely right. Rush knew he was lying and constructing fallacies. Rush was smart enough to know his material could not withstand scrutiny. And he certainly was too smart to be sitting across the table on television or radio from someone who was scrutinizing it.

As i mentioned earlier: The ShamWow guy isn't going to play clips of the ShamWow failing. There is a product to protect and sell. Rush was very aware of what his product was.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice hearing a "celebrity" adding credibility to your own opinions and knowing you're not alone. Not only Rush, but the millions of callers. The Democrat Media want you to believe you're alone.  Rush changed that
> ...


You are why millions love Rush. Anyone who disagrees with you is now a "racist" " white supremacist " and "anti immigrant"

You've become a joke. Nobody take white liberals seriously anymore.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Russia Russia cry baby


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

And when anyone did undermine Rush's product -- which was not hard to do, as it was dubious and based on lies and fallacy -- Rush simply accused them of bias. This may be the most significant part of his legacy: the right wing bubble.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Anyone who disagrees with you is now a "racist" " white supremacist " and "anti immigrant"


We can always spot the people who get called "racist" more than the average person by their own behavior. Like this guy. In true pseudo-conservative crybaby fashion, it's always someone else's fault.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > What Limbaugh knew is that there were a lot of people that held his very same beliefs, but few could broadcast them.
> ...


Oh yeah, loving the USA and working hard and playing by the rules are crazy ideals, huh.  Sick fuck.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So now you've used everything in your arsenal. Trump humper and racist. Your cowardice is also noted. Just pathetic.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice hearing a "celebrity" adding credibility to your own opinions and knowing you're not alone. Not only Rush, but the millions of callers. The Democrat Media want you to believe you're alone.  Rush changed that
> ...


Rush loved immigrants; he just didn't hail trespassers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Oh yeah, loving the USA and working hard and playing by the rules are crazy ideals, huh.


Says the guy that was hoping a free and fair election would be violently overturned...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Dude, they still don’t know the definition of illegal


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


I wonder why *they* don't hand their welfare checks to Illegals?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


These leftist sick trash support illegals voting and killing unborn children, then lecture us about morals.  Piss on 'em.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 20, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Invite them in to their houses


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Same reason you don't.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2021)

Limbaugh’s radio career began in the 70s as an apolitical DJ who called himself “Jeff Christie.” If you listen to those clips, you can hear “Christie” talking about “serving humanity” from his radio station in Pittsburgh. He told his listeners that he “shouldn’t have to tell them” how great the Stevie Wonder track he was introducing was and how important it was for them to listen to it. 

i thought he hated black folks?


----------



## Burgermeister (Feb 21, 2021)

Rush was the Man.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


What the fuck, bill Clinton killed the South's textile industry and you blame Rush or Trump for producing goods in China?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


 Her name was Molly Ivins, dumb ass.....and since you didn't even know her name, I doubt that you are familiar with her works, ya stupid fuck.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



lol ....

BIBLE VERSES ABOUT DIVORCE

most of them thar scriptures are from the NT.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > he was breaking the law... KNEW it & did nothing about his addiction until he was caught.
> ...



you explained the excuse.  he either gave up his addiction & criminality ... or he could have paid them off...   BUT had he not been blackmailed -  he would have CONtinued being the hypocritical closet criminal that he was.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed that Rush Limbaugh had enough money to pay hush money to keep his maid quiet.
> ...



but but butt......................

'drug users ought to be sent up' ~ rush limbaugh

<unless you are rush limbaugh>


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Limbaugh’s radio career began in the 70s as an apolitical DJ who called himself “Jeff Christie.” If you listen to those clips, you can hear “Christie” talking about “serving humanity” from his radio station in Pittsburgh. He told his listeners that he “shouldn’t have to tell them” how great the Stevie Wonder track he was introducing was and how important it was for them to listen to it.
> 
> i thought he hated black folks?



Even back then Limbaugh would say anything to pander to his audience.  Unfortunately, his audience changed to racist idiots.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 21, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Limbaugh’s radio career began in the 70s as an apolitical DJ who called himself “Jeff Christie.” If you listen to those clips, you can hear “Christie” talking about “serving humanity” from his radio station in Pittsburgh. He told his listeners that he “shouldn’t have to tell them” how great the Stevie Wonder track he was introducing was and how important it was for them to listen to it.
> 
> i thought he hated black folks?


thats what you get for thinking.....


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


God hates divorce, but it is not the unforgivable sin.  When Jesus was speaking in the Gospels before his death and resurrection He was speaking as an Old Testament Prophet under the Law.  You still don't understand.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



i never said 'unforgivable'.

just that divorce - - - other than in the case of infidelity is not a divorce.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



So tell us which of Jesus statements in the bible should be ignored, and which should be followed, and how do we tell them apart.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope.  You're still operating under the law.  The law died on the cross.  You don't understand Scripture.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Are you a Bible believer?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 21, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the draw of talk radio.
> ...




I find it amusing that republicans hate celebrities when they speak out for democrats but like celebrities when they speak out for republicans.

And let's not forget republicans have voted for an actor and a reality TV star for president.

If you need a celebrity opinion to feel good about your own choices that's a bit sad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nazi's are not Dems...dufus..



Water isn't wet?

One thing about Nazis, they lie - particularly the democrat Reich.



> .and I wasn't a fan...he was too lowbrow and low-information for me. He pandered to a certain crowd...your people.
> 
> When you conflate Nazi's and Dems...you automatically appear stupid and you are lumped with the ignorant. If you are OK with that...Rock on.



Feeble, you follow a Reich that seeks the central planning and control of the economy under an authoritarian, central ruler where liberty is snuffed out in favor of group privilege, where the party has absolute control of the press who are nothing more than propaganda for the Reich, where a race (whites) are singled out as a scapegoat and painted by the Reich press as the enemy of the people to be reviled and oppressed by both social and governmental powers. Where religion is forcibly suppressed and permitted only where it promoted the goals of the Reich, where political opposition is violently suppressed and any challenge to the party is termed "sedition" or "treason." Where speech against the party or Reich is a criminal act. Where expression is controlled by the party and any speaking against the party are cancelled.

Go ahead and lie to me, Feeble, but don't lie to yourself. You ARE a Nazi; you are part of the Nazi party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

Issa said:


> I'm happy when any evil man dies be it Bin laden, Rush or trump the world is safer without evil assholes.



Like all Nazis, you seek to kill the enemies of your Reich. You would have great joy over 75 million Americans who voted for Trump being slaughtered in death camps.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



I know what is in the bible. Do the words magically change from one reader to the next? Answer the question.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


If you don't believe it and have the Holy Spirit, why waste my time trying to educate you?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy when any evil man dies be it Bin laden, Rush or trump the world is safer without evil assholes.
> ...



You either have a vivid imagination, or you are just nuts.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Trump Humpin ain't easy is it Loser..........I mean Lantern.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's funny since it is Trump Humper who whine about China 24/7, but you are ok with your heroes selling you products from the very country you claim is the enemy.  Talk about a hypocrite.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Is that  like having a piss shiver?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Well, if you claim to go by Christian beliefs,  Jesus commanded you to teach me. Unless, of course, that is another one of those statements by Jesus that we are supposed to ignore.

*Matthew 28:19-20

New International Version*

19 Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age.”


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Mark 6:10-12
Whenever you enter a house, stay there until you leave that town. And if any place will not welcome you or listen to you, leave that place and shake the dust off your feet as a testimony against them." They went out and preached that people should repent. 

Are you ready to repent and believe on the Lord?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



How far do you want to drill down on this? I've got all day. If they won't listen to you, that means you have to actually try to explain it first. You haven't even tried. You're not very good at this, are you?  I asked a question. Jesus said you are supposed to explain it to me, and you can't leave until you try and I won't listen. Of course that only applies if you claim to be led by Jesus teachings.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> I find it amusing that republicans hate celebrities when they speak out for democrats but like celebrities when they speak out for republicans.
> 
> And let's not forget republicans have voted for an actor and a reality TV star for president.
> 
> If you need a celebrity opinion to feel good about your own choices that's a bit sad.



Rush became a celebrity because of his political views.  It's not like he was some basketball player who knows nothing about politics shooting his mouth off.  That celebrity we elected was the best President we had since Regan, another celebrity that did an outstanding job.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> but but butt......................
> 
> 'drug users ought to be sent up' ~ rush limbaugh



We are all aware of how the left loves to pull quotes out of context instead of posting the entire context.  Fail.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amusing that republicans hate celebrities when they speak out for democrats but like celebrities when they speak out for republicans.
> ...



You partisans do love your echo chambers


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> you explained the excuse. he either gave up his addiction & criminality ... or he could have paid them off... BUT had he not been blackmailed - he would have CONtinued being the hypocritical closet criminal that he was.



Without the maid he would have eventually done something.  The point is he wasn't "busted" he decided to address the problem before they even went to the cops.  It was Rush that decided enough was enough.  After well over a year of fighting back and forth with authorities, he agreed to charges of doctor shopping just to put it all to an end.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Off topic


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > you explained the excuse. he either gave up his addiction & criminality ... or he could have paid them off... BUT had he not been blackmailed - he would have CONtinued being the hypocritical closet criminal that he was.
> ...


Because he was guilty==and you know it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> You partisans do love your echo chambers



Yes, we like to hear discussions on things we care about and believe.  So what's your point?  If you don't listen to shows like Rush or watch Fox, you are only getting half of the story from the MSM.  

They addressed people that voted for Biden.  Many didn't know about Hunter and said they would have never voted for dementia Joe had they known before voting.  Why didn't they know?  Because they get their news from Facebook, CNN, MSNBC, Yahoo. The MSM is nothing more than an extension of the Democrat party, and they hide shit like that from their viewers.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Off topic


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 21, 2021)

Interesting how Limbaugh checks out right around the same time as the republican party.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Prove that


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Okay.  Are you ready to repent and believe on the Lord and receive the Holy Spirit?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Interesting how Limbaugh checks out right around the same time as the republican party.



Yeah, it was a choice he made.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


That is a really dumb question. Neither Jesus nor any of his disciples, or even Paul ever asked for a commitment from anyone  before giving reasons why. Have you ever even read any of the bible? Doesn't sound like  you have.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I just gave you the Scripture from Mark.  Bye.


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes, it's a stupid leftist trick.   Democrats are to blem


Mr Clean said:


> Interesting how Limbaugh checks out right around the same time as the republican party.



Another Democrat fascist who can't cut a joke, just scream hate.  A pity rimshot for you


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Funny how Rush fans said how much we like the guy and didn't mention leftists or bring up anything about hate.   Yet one leftist after another comes in with your pure hate and then says Rush had the problem, despite your proving it's you.  Carry on ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Right on


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



& you operate under the guise of 'christianity' -  when using the right to life mantra & then decries WELFARE QUEEN to those who choose to have their children .... & vote for those who's tax cuts go to the real welfare queens.  & have no problems putting little post born brownies in cages.  riiiight?

& jesus had skin of bronze & hair like wool - yet you've slurred right on this very thread about people with those very attributes.   so save the spiel, aflak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

Issa said:


> He was a racist fear mongering prick...he dumbed millions. And the irony he died from lung cancer, shouldn't have smoked while taping his shitty shows. Good riddance!!!



You're an evil bit of diarrheic matter. As a Nazi, we expect you to be gutter scum, but you take it to extremes,

The funny thing is you oozing lesions of puss never can actually come up with anything "racist" by Rush. I can come up with plenty of racist shit from you Nazis - you fucking hate whites after all. Oh, and while he did smoke cigars, cigars are not generally associated with lung cancer. So, you evil little lying turd, that is a red herring, just more slander and libel vomited out by the refuse of humanity, by you Nazi pigs.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

Issa said:


> I'm happy when any evil man dies be it Bin laden, Rush or trump the world is safer without evil assholes.



Then you'll be happy when you die, you little Nazi pig. I know everyone who ever met you will be!

So why delay spreading happiness?


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > but but butt......................
> ...



ummmmm....   alrighty then.  enjoy that crow raymond.

_There’s nothing good about drug use. We know it. It destroys individuals. It destroys families. Drug use destroys societies. Drug use, some might say, is destroying this country. And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. And the laws are good because we know what happens to people in societies and neighborhoods, which become consumed by them.* And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up.

What this says to me is that too many whites are getting away with drug use. *Too many whites are getting away with drug sales. Too many whites are getting away with trafficking in this stuff. The answer to this disparity is not to start letting people out of jail because *we’re not putting others in jail who are breaking the law. The answer is to go out and find the ones who are getting away with it, convict them and send them up the river, too.*

…We are becoming too tolerant as a society, folks, especially of crime, in too many parts of the country…. This country certainly appears to be tolerant, forgive and forget. I mean, you know as well as I do, you go out and commit the worst murder in the world and* you just say you’re sorry, people go, “Oh, OK. A little contrition.”… People say, “I feel better. He said he’s sorry for it.” We’re becoming too tolerant, folks.*

—Rush Limbaugh TV show (10/5/95)_
_Limbaugh on Drugs_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moooohaumed was a baby raper....Rush wasn't that low was he?



In all fairness, Aisha was 6, which isn't technically a baby. 

The pedophile god of the Muzzie Beasts just like very young children.


----------



## hunarcy (Feb 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



He's obviously a white guy trolling as a black person.  He belongs on your ignore list.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Mental illness is such a terrible disease.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> You either have a vivid imagination, or you are just nuts.



We've seen this movie before, we know the ending.

America today is where Nazi Germany was in 1932. You democrats speak of and treat whites the same way as Hitler spoke of and treated the Jews. Take any CNN broadcast and substitute "Jew" for each use of "white, Trump supporter, white supremacist" and you have the average propaganda piece from Josef Goebbels.

You've staged your Reichstag Fire to justify extreme oppression of "Der Jude," the whites.

Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to be slaughtered by the planned genocide of the demcrats.

AND

All that is needed for democrats to prevail is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Trump Humpin ain't easy is it Loser..........I mean Lantern.



Hey everybody, Cletus is here in black face again....


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



'eh that only means you got busted.   besides - donny's syphilitic brain IS terrible, but he's the only one to blame for that.... right?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Oh yeah.  Whatever you say.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Not only that from Jesus himself


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



thanx for admitting you lost this one.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



his apostles -  being  spokesmen for the big J -  would be a strong argument against your reasoning.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

[





Superbadbrutha said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Find a textile manufacture in the US that sells cheap ties and get back to us


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> America today is where Nazi Germany was in 1932. You democrats speak of and treat whites the same way as Hitler spoke of and treated the Jews. Take any CNN broadcast and substitute "Jew" for each use of "white, Trump supporter, white supremacist" and you have the average propaganda piece from Josef Goebbels.



Absolutely.  Brainwashing has worked well for them in the past.  









						CNN, MSNBC said ‘racist’ more than 4,100 times from July 14-21
					

CNN and MSNBC said the word “racist” more than 4,100 times from July 14-21, according to a tally by Grabien Media, an online media production and news prep service.The tally is based on…




					thehill.com


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I enjoy his fun


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



take a reading comp class if you can't decipher that.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


We don’t do nonsense


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I can and they where quoting Jesus directly.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



reading comprehension & critical thinking skills could only do y'all  good, pops.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




*Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting* (*FAIR*) is a media critique organization based in New York City.[1] The organization was founded in 1986 by Jeff Cohen and Martin A. Lee.[2] FAIR describes itself as "the national media watch group".[2] The organization has been described as both progressive and left-leaning.[3][4][5][6]









						Fairness & Accuracy in Reporting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Way better at it than you play whore


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



think of a prez with his cabinet & press sec'.   they are speaking on behalf of the prez.  see?  can you CONnect the dots?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Ray, you don't have to make excuses for not reading other people's links. You don't even read your own links. Nobody expects anything more from you.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



uh -  that doesn't change the fact that they quoted him directly ray ray....   from his show.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> & you operate under the guise of 'christianity' - when using the right to life mantra & then decries WELFARE QUEEN to those who choose to have their children .... & vote for those who's tax cuts go to the real welfare queens. & have no problems putting little post born brownies in cages. riiiight?



You mean those cages DumBama had built?  The same cages they used pictures of kids in during the DumBama administration and tried to say it took place under President Trump?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You have 4 gospels some direct quotes by Jesus appears in three of them, the same quotes


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> uh - that doesn't change the fact that they quoted him directly ray ray.... from his show.



It's a leftist site, they can't be trusted.


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Democrats are just hypocrites.   For example, they defend Democrats who raise hundreds of millions with strategies that Democrats claim to oppose and say those are the rules.  But when it's a Republican, no, they are supposed to fall on a sword.   It's just lame, frankly.  They don't even do it well.   It's just flaming hypocrisy


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


We’re  quite fine, your nonsense was noted.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > uh - that doesn't change the fact that they quoted him directly ray ray.... from his show.
> ...



^^^  FAILED COP OUT ^^^

The Bopst Show


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Not taking that links survey, got anything for real?


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



wtf are you talking about?  what survey?  it's an article dated from 2003.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Um, what did Iose?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


She's as phony as you are.


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



you trying to reCONcile bible scripture & your 'christianity'... trying to apply excuses for donny & oxyboy's obvious breaking some if not all of the the commandments whilst spewing hate speech & CONdoning the very antithesis of christianity.

^^^ that ^^^


----------



## playtime (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What hate speech ? Yeah Trump and Rush remarried and Rush was a synthetic heroin junkie ...so what the times have changed...


Now again what hate speech?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Now again what hate speech?


Read the thread before commenting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Now again what hate speech?
> ...


It's 2,000 long, what hate speech and please be specific so I can make fun of you


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No, you can sit there and flail. Nobody should perform your little dishonest troll exercise, which is all you want. You want someone else to spend time compiling this for you so that you can type fake LOLs and shit on it.  Piss right off.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You can't handle it snow flake, you can't and won't tell us specifically what hate speech, because it's not hate speech it's the truth


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Sure, that's why. Yessir... that's why we discussed it for 2000 posts, then you whined about being asked to read 2000 posts. It was all just a setup to fool you, in case you showed up. Shut up ya dummy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Still nothing on hate speech huh? 

Wake me up when you can get to specifics so I can make fun of you.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You obviously aren't aware that God doesn't grade on a curve.  Perhaps you are aware of the Scripture that states if you have broken one commandment it's the same as being guilty of breaking them all.  Have YOU broken one commandment?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Still nothing on hate speech huh?


Just 90 pages of it. But you are too lazy and think it's my job to spoonfeed them to you. Take your troll act walking. We could bury you in mountains of examples, and you would never admit any of it. Your act is so old and tired.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> You obviously aren't aware that God doesn't grade on a curve.


Wow, you're, like, a shaman or something! Does God talk to you through your houseplants?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothing on hate speech huh?
> ...


Still nothing on Rush saying hate speech? He never did ..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You're right! Rush NEVER spread ANY hate speech. Ever. Dang you are smart.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


These ignorant pawns believe anything that wavers from their indoctrinated noggins is "hate speech".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So true! He read the names of dead AIDS victims out of love. People just didn't get it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Glad you agree sunshine.

I would of embarrassed the hell out of ya if you gave some examples


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


How is that hate speech, gays have butt sex and die from aids.

Those are the facts


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I clicked on your link and said I had to take a survey to continue reading


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Way better at it than you play whore



C'mon man, Playtex isn't a whore.

No one is willing to pay for that....


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Your  obsession with man on man leads one to believe you should be called superGAYbrutha. Keep running boy


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 21, 2021)

There were aspects of neo-Con Rush I did not like.
Did Rush use Hate Speech?  No.
End of discussion.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Prove it, all you have to do is read any of these threads Trump Humper.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Naw Fuck Boy, it is you right wingers who love to make the GAY references.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Gee fuckwit, it’s not conservatives who constantly  yell “Trump humper”. That  would be YOU you cowardly gay pissant. Keep digging boy. Keep digging.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that justifies your savior having his ties made in China.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Most of you Trump Humpers wear it with honor, I guess you are still in the closet.    Tell you what Fuck Boy take that gay pissant comment, shine it up, turn that son of a bitch sideway and stick it straight up your candy ass.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 21, 2021)

Rush was right.....

He will be missed...






Dittos Rush....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Rush was right.....
> 
> He will be missed...
> 
> ...



By white, racist, right wingers.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was right.....
> ...


Are all right wingers racist?....is that the way you think?...that's the kind of thinking we saw at 1940's KKK meetings....way to go...you have become what you hate...nice work jackass....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Most probably are Jackass , because just about everything I hear from you is racist as hell.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


It's not hate speech to you, because you are of low moral and ethical character and agree with Rush.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 21, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Rush was right.....
> 
> He will be missed...
> 
> ...


But those are going to ge the highest worms ever...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Rush was right.....
> ...


No by true Americans you son of a bitch commie russian.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Most probably are Jackass , because just about everything I hear from you is racist as hell.



More racist than what Biden said in the past?  If you are black, you're not supposed to be on this internet.  Biden said blacks and Hispanics are too stupid to understand the internet.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


When you were in the pen, you were Bubba's bitch, huh.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Prove it, all you have to do is read any of these threads Trump Humper.



Cleetus, wash off that black face.

You look ridiculous and it's really racist....


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2021)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Much more informative and thought provoking than Howard Stern with a bunch of hookers and fart jokes.

Let;s do a little thought experiment here.  PRETEND "The Green Raw Deal" was actually a targeted plan to save the Planet and all 5th graders from death before they graduate they graduate HS..  You've got ONE CHANCE to find a radio host that can HOLD AN AUDIENCE for 3 hours a days, 5 days a week AND educate and convince the public of this great idea.  

Who would it be? 

Do the same thought experiment with say -- educating and convincing public of the need to teach critical race theory to all 1st graders so they feel like shit before they start middle school? 

Who would it be?  3 hours a day.. Drawing 10s of millions of listeners? 

Reason leftists dont value what Limbaugh did is because THEY HAVE LITTLE TO SELL to public in terms of plans or actual sound ideas. So they dont value the "talent that was on loan from God"... 

Not sure there's enough of that progressive stuff LEFT that's marketable.  That's why all these progressive programs being signed in action by Biden/Harris are NEVER REALLY BROUGHT public in the 1st place. Nobody BIG ENOUGH to justify or defend them..


----------



## Coyote (Feb 21, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Well...Howard Stern was the prototype....

You know though - I think he actually became a genuinely nice person...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2021)

Imagine the CALL-INS from the states where $15/hour or "one size fits all" would WARP their entire economy. From places where you NOW comfortably live on a 1/4 of what it takes to live in Manhattan. Could you sell that NATIONWIDE? Probably not. Definitely not to "Main Street' that is already dead from COvid and when your GUNGHO on letting in 1500 a day at the border or a couple MILLION per year, counting the illegal crossings that you want to make legal. 

Rush always gave the credit for his success to his audience. Because if they weren't buying and didn't trust his facts --- he'd still be a disc jockey.. 

Who YOU GOT to do that for the Prog cause??  *Name names...* I can not think of ONE !!! Because there are not any...  Put your OWN name in there if ya THINK you could it..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2021)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have to like him.. He ran for Gov of NY as a Libertarian..  But his show was not really innovative.  Just "shocking". Like watching a six year with a loaded nailgun...


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Now repeating yourself. Pathetic. Hee nimrod, you're not convincing anybody you aren't gay with that post. You want to use quotes from the Rock, then go lick a llama's anus. You're out of material boy.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 21, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Wow. You're as dumb as trump. He thinks viewers are the same as credibility too.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wow.. You're unable to answer my questions. How dumb and dishonest does that make you? Because if your morons could have possibly duplicated what he did for marketing conservative principles -- you wouldn't have to manufacturer votes in a tight election by screwing with last minute illegal changes to voting law..

When you come up with a name with the talent to SELL AND MARKET Progressive principles  (if there are any) as well as Rush did for 30 or so years 3 hours a day--- we'll talk ---- Kay??? In the meantime please continue to tweet simplistic crap and act like a baby..


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Is that the best you've got Fuck boy is to call a man gay.   Lantern sounds gay as hell, but I understand that is the right wing, racist way.


----------



## playtime (Feb 22, 2021)

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



lol....


----------



## playtime (Feb 22, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



^ '  Perhaps you are aware of the Scripture that states if you have broken one commandment it's the same as being guilty of breaking them all. '

please -  by all means ...  post it.


----------



## sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Rush was always on the job site radio, he'll be missed by many

~S~


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > Not one leftist spewing hate on this board could argue with Rush. Every one would be destroyed with facts. They would end the call with racist fat drug addict then hang up the phone believing they won.
> ...


You are lying to yourself-----rush had no problem arguing his points at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I know what is in the bible. Do the words magically change from one reader to the next? Answer the question.



My guess is that you know a few hating points from the Reich on "how to deal with hated Christians."

There is zero chance you have any actual knowledge of the Bible.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Fuck off you little cowardly pissant. Now throwing the racist bullshit again. You’re one of those guys who acts tough, then runs like a pussy bitch when anybody tells you to bring it. I’ll guarantee you wouldn’t last 30 seconds before you’d run away crying the mean white guy beat you up. I’d educate you on the origins of my screen name, but retards like you wouldn’t understand it. Meanwhile, Rush looks down and laughs at bitches like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> How far do you want to drill down on this? I've got all day. If they won't listen to you, that means you have to actually try to explain it first. You haven't even tried. You're not very good at this, are you?  I asked a question. Jesus said you are supposed to explain it to me, and you can't leave until you try and I won't listen. Of course that only applies if you claim to be led by Jesus teachings.



Jesus said that huh?

A good Nazi like you wouldn't spin and distort, would you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Are all right wingers racist?....is that the way you think?...that's the kind of thinking we saw at 1940's KKK meetings....way to go...you have become what you hate...nice work jackass....



Der Juden, the whites, are "racist." It's not their fault. Whites are inferior to colored people (POC) and are born racist. It's a genetic inferiority and why whites - Der Juden, must be second class and denied the privileges reserved for colored people. The democrat Reich knows that all the ills that have ever befallen humanity are due to the racism of whites and that for there to be a perfect Reich, the white problem must have a final solution. Fear not, the Nazi democrats have a final solution in mind.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I know what is in the bible. Do the words magically change from one reader to the next? Answer the question.
> ...


Fortunately, my knowledge doesn't depend on whether you believe it exists. It's pretty arrogant of you to claim I don't have any knowledge about the bible, don't you think?
 7:20-23  _ “What comes out of a man is what makes him ‘unclean’. For from within, out of men’s hearts, come evil thoughts, sexual immorality…arrogance…. All these evils come from inside and make a man ‘unclean’.”_


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Easily a lot tougher than you. The again, my 3 year old would pummel you into submission bitch. Another bitch who’ll sing it and never bring it.  Seems every time YOU assholes get called out, all we see are assholes and elbows as you run away.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Fortunately, my knowledge doesn't depend on whether you believe it exists. It's pretty arrogant of you to claim I don't have any knowledge about the bible, don't you think?
> 7:20-23  _ “What comes out of a man is what makes him ‘unclean’. For from within, out of men’s hearts, come evil thoughts, sexual immorality…arrogance…. All these evils come from inside and make a man ‘unclean’.”_



You are a Nazi, you hate Christians, whites, and America. It is pretty certain that beyond a few selected hating points you have no knowledge of the religion of your enemy and the enemy of your Reich.

Oh, and if you seek to quote scripture, you include the BOOK as well as chapter and verse. You avoided this in this case because context shows Jesus was speaking of pork to the Pharisees who sought to trap him and has nothing to do with the smear the Reich crafted in your hating points.

{ And the Pharisees and the scribes asked him, “Why do your disciples not live according to the tradition of the elders, but eat with hands defiled?”…. And he called the people to him again, and said to them, “Hear me, all of you, and understand: there is nothing outside a man which by going into him can defile him; but the things which come out of a man are what defile him…. Do you not see that whatever goes into a man from outside cannot defile him, since it enters, not his heart but his stomach, and so passes on?” (Thus he declared all foods clean.) _(Mark 7:1-5, 14-19; RSV)_ }


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Manufacture votes? You're one of *those* aren't you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Easily a lot tougher than you. The again, my 3 year old would pummel you into submission bitch. Another bitch who’ll sing it and never bring it.  Seems every time YOU assholes get called out, all we see are assholes and elbows as you run away.



I dunno, Bulldyke looks pretty tough...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Manufacture votes? You're one of *those* aren't you?



Rational? Yep, he is.

The Reich told you 2+2=5 so to you it does.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



A fly wouldn't run from a weak ass clown like you.  Internet tough guy running that DS as usual.  I don't have to to play with you Fuck Boy, when you want to talk adult stuff let me know.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Whatever you say internet tough guy, I bet you scare yourself when you look in the mirror.  Rush is probably looking up begging for water.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Obsession in all its glory! You’re just a joke and we’re laughing . Did you discuss rush some more? Obsessed little demofk


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Ah yes, more rush from the obsessed internet guy


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



The joke is you Shitto........I mean Ditto head.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



What's the difference between a Ditto head and a Trump Humper?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> ...



Of course he didn't because there was no one for him to argue with.  When you control the environment you make sure there is no one to challenge you.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


so nothing huh?   just your rush obsession, or your obsession with hate, you can't even act like a human being you're so deranged.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


your obsession is the same, no matter your hate?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Rush’s soul is still with us, he’s managed in death to continue his exposure of obsessive demofks who can’t debate. Thanks for the OP


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Then you should be able to quote my racist words...can you?....don't punk out bitch...lets see if you have the wherewithal to post one of my racist rants....I bet you can't because I'm not a racist....


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 22, 2021)

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...







__





						James 2:10 Whoever keeps the whole law but stumbles at just one point is guilty of breaking all of it.
					





					biblehub.com


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




There were no manufactured votes...only people intent on preventing legitimate voters from voting during a pandemic.  It's the Republican way.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


More mail-in votes printed than any other election in our history.  You're insane.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Prove that


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 22, 2021)

My personal choice to replace rush limbaugh is Mark Styne


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You prove there were manufactured votes. That is the claim you crazy right wingers have been making, isn't it?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



She me one "manufactured vote".

Then, explain why states like Georgia are trying to end early voting on Sundays, commonly called "souls to polls".


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> There were no manufactured votes...only people intent on preventing legitimate voters from voting during a pandemic.  It's the Republican way.



There was no pandemic.  If people can drive to the store to wait in line to herd through a supermarket for a bottle of milk, they can go pull a lever.

And paper ballots that were never even folded can't have been mailed.  Those are manufactured.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I’d love to, but the ballots are held hostage! Prove they were legitimate


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nope. Republican politicians in Georgia are trying to do that. The vast majority of people there like early voting.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes they do .... kind of seem like the Republicans aren't listening to the people.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm not sure when they ever have.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> There were no manufactured votes...only people intent on preventing legitimate voters from voting during a pandemic.  It's the Republican way.



I was really mad at my dad for voting for Biden.

But I take comfort in knowing he never would have if he were still alive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Yes they do .... kind of seem like the Republicans aren't listening to the people.



We've been through this before. You've been buried in evidence, from me and a dozen others. The fact is that you got the RESULT you wanted and you simply don't care about the massive fraud. Only the outcome matters to you - only the Reich.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


We aren’t people? Huh?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> We aren’t people? Huh?



Who's we?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > There were no manufactured votes...only people intent on preventing legitimate voters from voting during a pandemic.  It's the Republican way.
> ...


Funny, my dad did the same thing


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > We aren’t people? Huh?
> ...


Who did you target?

you have dementia? You can’t recall what you wrote? Are you alive? I mean, shit that was your most stupid post


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Well, technically you are, but we won't let something like that keep us from changing your vote to Democratic.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Don't worry...they really voted for Trump.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No one.

I referred to the "will of the people" (generally considered to be the majority).


----------



## Coyote (Feb 22, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Funny how they ignore the Republican legislative attempts to restrict voting...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Trump didn’t need my passed family


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.


Last Wednesday I had a very pleasant day.

Interesting that this also occurred. 

Things that make you go hmmmm.....


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No missy you made no such implication. You said we don’t know people. Ain’t we people, I supposed since you can’t answer you really don’t think we’re real nor have a voice


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I wouldn't use the word funny, but I agree with the point you are making.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying Rush Limbaugh passed away.  End of an era for sure.
> ...


I have pleasant days every day I’m alive, sorry you so infrequently do.  Must suck to be you


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How?

why are you obsessed with humiliating blacks? Why do you think they are inferior to you?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they do .... kind of seem like the Republicans aren't listening to the people.
> ...


I see that you confederates have found yall a new lost cause lie to keep pushing for the next 150 or so years......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Why did Trump think million of black votes in Atlanta, Milwaukee, Detroit and Philly were so inferior that he tried to get them thrown out??

And this isn't opinion, that was a FACT........


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Kkkconfederates is all you bubba. You need schooling.
Let me know if you need a link

simply amazing you don’t know who you are


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

You demofks still can’t argue a point due to lack of facts


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If you are asking me if Trump said "Blacks shouldn't be allowed to vote" -- No, that is not what I am saying......

but if you are going to play dumb about the fact that conservatives have tried to prevent black folks from voting for decades.....then the rest of what I say will go over your head......

*"Wayne County, Michigan, where the two Republican members of the four-person board of canvassers voted not to certify the election results of Detroit and its surrounding areas. Republican Monica Palmer said that the board did not have “complete and accurate information” on books used to record which ballots belonged to which precincts. The incompleteness Palmer described involved discrepancies in around 387 ballots in Detroit, a city that cast over 250,000 votes in the election. Palmer’s motivations became a little clearer, when she made a motion to certify the results in the county’s majority-white suburbs and “communities other than the city of Detroit,” which is almost 78.6 percent Black."*



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/11/gop-keeps-trying-to-throw-out-black-votes-after-the-election.html
		


To summarize, republicans wanted to throw out hundreds of thousands of black votes but not throw out the white votes even tho those precincts had more "DISCREPANCIES"........and this played out many times over......

Culminating with Trump trying to pressure a Republican Sec Of State to "find" just 11,000 votes.....in fact, he wanted them to find just enough votes (plus 1) to give him the win....he didn't give a fuck about "voter fraud" of counting every so-called vote....and if it meant silencing the will of millions of black votes, that was just the cherry on top...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Name a single conservative who marched along side Medgar Evers, Fannie Lou Hamer and others for voting rights?

I'll wait while you can't...

first you would have to tell me who Medgar Evers and Fannie Lou Hamer were.....and don't even get me started on Ida B. Wells....


I suggest you shut the fuck up and try to gaslight someone else


----------



## jc456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Well how do the blacks get denied? You say it yet have shown zero evidence.
You do think blacks are too stupid to vote by your post though. Ain’t you the guy?


----------

